# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  (HCM). Thanh lý nhiều món linh tinh

## MINHAT

1 . Máy hàn co2 của Pháp dòng 300A sử dụng điện 380v 3pha đầy đủ dây & mỏ hàn. Giá 7tr(đã bán)



2. Dây an toàn của hãng Fuji Denko còn khá mới,hàng chưa qua sử dụng,do để chung với motor nên bị dính ít nhớt. Giá 500k



3. Bơm hơi Max sử dụng điện 100v 600w bình 10L công xuất 9.6kg/cm3 tiện mang đi công trình,chạy cực êm. Giá 1tr5(đã bán)



4. 2 em máy khoan cao tốc 6000min sử dụng điện 100v hàng Japan kẹp được mũi 5mm . Giá 1tr5/ máy(đã bán)



5. Máy phay mộng gỗ sử dụng điện 100v giá 500k



6. Máy hút chân không động cơ 100v 65w có van điều chỉnh. Giá 400k(đã bán)



7. Cưa sắt dùng xích ryobi sử dụng điện 100v. Giá 600k
(đã bán)


8. Khoan Makita của thụy sỹ sử dụng điện 100v còn rất đẹp. Giá vốn 600k

----------


## MINHAT

A V lên xem nhé 
Eto bàn phay japan có mâm xoay kẹp được phôi tầm 100 giá 2tr4
[ATTACH=CONFIG]25876[/ATTACH(đã bán)

----------


## MINHAT

Lau chùi lại cái là em nó sáng liền. Fix mạnh cho bác nào lấy nhanh

----------


## truongkiet

eto còn thiếu hai má kẹp

----------


## MINHAT

> eto còn thiếu hai má kẹp


Đúng rồi bạn. Nhà có sẵn tấm thép lắp vừa luôn nha. Ai lấy thì em tặng kèm luôn

----------


## truongkiet

lắp vừa mà lổ có vừa ko hay phải chế lại

----------


## truongkiet

cho giá fix mạnh đi hợp lí thì xúc luôn,mà máy hàn co2 đầy đủ đồ chơi ko?

----------


## ppgas

> Lau chùi lại cái là em nó sáng liền. Fix mạnh cho bác nào lấy nhanh


Gạch cái này nhé minhat. Cảm ơn.

----------


## MINHAT

> cho giá fix mạnh đi hợp lí thì xúc luôn,mà máy hàn co2 đầy đủ đồ chơi ko?


Ok như đã nói trong đt mai mình alo nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> Gạch cái này nhé minhat. Cảm ơn.


Ok a . Hẹn a cuối tuần nhé

----------

ppgas

----------


## MINHAT

Mấy món trên đã ra đi chỉ còn lại khoan makita và máy phay mộng
Cập nhật thêm mấy món mới về
1 . 2 . Combo gương kính của máy lazer 1500w bao gồm 5 gương phản xạ(1 bị vỡ) và 1 kính hội tụ 1 đầu lazer 5mw 2 cục trắng có 2 ống giải nhiệt bên trong có thấu kính giống đầu lazer mà ko có mạc nên bó tay, 2 cục có mạch điện bên trong có con động cơ 5 phase 10 dây để điều khiển gương và có sẵn 2 ống giải nhiệt. Bác nào làm máy công xuất lớn lấy bộ này là phù hợp.Và cuối cùng là giá cho tất cả là 2tr5


2 . 2 eto japan đã mất hàm bác nào lấy thì em tặng thêm miếng thép về khoan bắt vô là ok. Giá 700k



3 . 2 . Đầu dao máy phay kẹp dao 6mm cốt buly 14 bên trong có 4 con bạc 7xxx con này chắc là ăn sắt được. Giá 1tr8



4 . 2 . Combo cơ nhôm đúc trượt mang cá ht tầm 170 nhôm mặt 20mm trượt còn bót êm mặt trên và dưới được phay phẳng nặng 18kg . Giá 1tr8



Mới về thêm 2 máy phay cạnh và 1 máy khoan từ của nitto mai rãnh sẽ up lên sau

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm 2 em phay cạnh sắt 1 em hiệu Tcta ko biết của nước nào điện 110v 530w 1200rpm vát cạnh từ 0-3mm giá 500k



1 em hiệu Konou  710w 12000epm 110v vỏ nhôm . Giá 700k
Tất cả đều có sẵn chip về là chơi thôi



1 em khoan đục bê tông động cơ máy nổ Robin còn khá đẹp giá 1tr5

----------


## truongkiet

để cho 1 em phay cạnh nha

----------


## MINHAT

Ok a chắc là ship viettel nha a

----------


## hungson1986

Có con dục bê tông dùng điện nào khủng khủng không bác

----------


## truongkiet

uh ship viettel cung dc,ma ship thu tiền hộ nha ko có time đi chuyển tiền

----------


## MINHAT

> Có con dục bê tông dùng điện nào khủng khủng không bác


Có con bosch này được ko bạn

----------


## MINHAT

> uh ship viettel cung dc,ma ship thu tiền hộ nha ko có time đi chuyển tiền


Ok a. Gửi e cái đc nha

----------


## hungson1986

> Có con bosch này được ko bạn


Con này vừa khoan vừa đục hay chỉ đục không thế bác .bác cho em xin luôn cái giá

----------


## MINHAT

Vừa khoan vừa đục 2 chế độ nha. Giá 800k hàng của đức nha

----------


## hieunguyenkham

Có cưa lọng bàn nhỏ không bác?

----------


## MINHAT

> Có cưa lọng bàn nhỏ không bác?


Nhà hết rồi bạn cần thì mình lấy cho giá tầm 1tr2

----------


## haki

> Có cưa lọng bàn nhỏ không bác?


Sr bác chủ cho mình ké chút. cưa lọng bàn mình có, bạn cần pm mình nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm mớ động cơ
6 con asm66mc-h100 bác nào ko xài hộp số thì tháo ra bên trong cốt tròn 8mm thông dụng. Và 1 con asm66act giá 450k 1con lấy hết giá tốt
Đã bán


2 con dc servo của sanyo denki . Con lớn 500w 85v encoder 2000 xung giá 800k. Con nhỏ 200w 75v 2000 xung giá 600k
( Đã bán)


4 con dc servo 2 con 60w và 2 con 23w 24v chỉ có 1 encoder500 xung và 2 cái 1000 xung giá 400k



1 con ac servo 400w mã hf-kp43b ko có dây giá 300k



3 con pk599 đã có gạch
( còn 1 con bìa trái pk599 awm dòng 1.4a)

----------


## sieunhim

mấy con 599 bể gạch thì cho e gạch kế

----------


## MINHAT

> mấy con 599 bể gạch thì cho e gạch kế


Còn 1 con bìa trái nha bạn

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật phát
Mấy em anpha và 2 con 5 pha với lại 1 con dc servo 500w đã ra đi số còn lại fix mỗi món 100k cho đi nhanh



> Cập nhật thêm mớ động cơ
> 6 con asm66mc-h100 bác nào ko xài hộp số thì tháo ra bên trong cốt tròn 8mm thông dụng. Và 1 con asm66act giá 450k 1con lấy hết giá tốt
> Đã bán
> 
> 
> 2 con dc servo của sanyo denki . Con lớn 500w 85v encoder 2000 xung giá 800k. Con nhỏ 200w 75v 2000 xung giá 600k
> ( Chỉ còn 1 con 200w
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm mấy món còn lại 
Mấy con máy cưa black decker của mỹ đã đấu điện 220 550w 4000rpm có sẵn lưỡi theo máy 140mm. Giá 300k

Đính kèm 26235

1 máy cắt rung 110w 10000rpm đã đấu điện 220v có sẵn lưỡi yamaki D60 . Giá 400k

Đính kèm 26239

Chà nhám bosch hàng đức còn đẹp nguyên bản xài điện 100v. Giá 400k

Đính kèm 26243

Khoan bê tông bosch 100v 720w giá fix còn 600k

Đính kèm 26244

Cây vitme thk 1405 đầy đủ gối + áo con trượt
Tổng dài 230 ht 100. Giá 250k

Đính kèm 26245

Eto hàng nhật số 4 đã mất hàm bác nào lấy thì mình cho miếng thép về bắt vô là ok . Giá fix cho đi nhanh 600k

Đính kèm 26246

Combo nhôm đúc trượt mang cá còn rất êm tổng dài 370 ngang 290 cao 115 ht khả dụng 180 vitme cơ 2505 nặng 18kg . Giá fix còn 1tr5

Đính kèm 26247Đính kèm 26248

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật 
1 em khoan từ của nitto koki có chế độ auto điện 100v 860w đang lắp mũi 22mm . Giá 4tr5(Đã bán)

----------


## MINHAT

3 cái hộp số sumitomo loại to thích hợp làm trục A tỉ lệ 1 : 33 cốt vào 20 ra mặt bích. tại để mưa nắng nên có mấy chổ bị rỉ  em vừa tháo ra từ con ac servo 1kw bên trong còn rất đẹp . Giá 1tr/ 1 con. 3 con 2tr5

----------


## Nam CNC

3 hộp số này mã gì mà không độ rơ ? dẫn tài liệu của hãng nói điều này xem.

----------


## truongkiet

hộp số hành tinh mà

----------


## MINHAT

> 3 hộp số này mã gì mà không độ rơ ? dẫn tài liệu của hãng nói điều này xem.


Hi sorry bác em xem nhầm tài liệu ạ .em nó độ rơ là 1 2 armin gì đấy e ko rành tiếng a lắm

----------


## buithonamk42

Bác Minh Nhật còn em Vát Cạnh không? Nếu còn để cho em

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác Minh Nhật còn em Vát Cạnh không? Nếu còn để cho em


Còn nha bạn

----------


## buithonamk42

oke, bác còn loại nào thì báo em để thứ 2 em chuyển tiền vào tk ở dưới chữ ký

----------


## thienha999

> 6. Máy hút chân không động cơ 100v 65w có van điều chỉnh. Giá 400k(đã bán)
> 
> Đính kèm 25639


Bác MINHAT còn con này không công suất lớn hơn cũng được

----------


## MINHAT

> oke, bác còn loại nào thì báo em để thứ 2 em chuyển tiền vào tk ở dưới chữ ký


Còn con màu xanh nha bạn

----------

buithonamk42, CNC FANUC

----------


## MINHAT

> oke, bác còn loại nào thì báo em để thứ 2 em chuyển tiền vào tk ở dưới chữ ký


Còn con màu xanh nha bạn

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác MINHAT còn con này không công suất lớn hơn cũng được


Bữa thấy còn 2-3 con để mai ra xem còn mình lấy cho

----------

thienha999

----------


## buithonamk42

cái màu xanh nó có cái rãnh ở phía trong hơi bất tiện khi vát mép đối với chi tiết có độ dầy nhỏ hơn hoặc bằng rãnh, bác xem kiếm cho em 1 cái nó phẳng ấy

----------


## MINHAT

> cái màu xanh nó có cái rãnh ở phía trong hơi bất tiện khi vát mép đối với chi tiết có độ dầy nhỏ hơn hoặc bằng rãnh, bác xem kiếm cho em 1 cái nó phẳng ấy


Ok có mình alo cho

----------


## jimmyli

máy khoang từ có lắp được mũi nhỏ hơn không anh? em chỉ toàn sài từ 4mm-16mm là nhiều thôi??

----------


## MINHAT

> máy khoang từ có lắp được mũi nhỏ hơn không anh? em chỉ toàn sài từ 4mm-16mm là nhiều thôi??


Được nha bạn

----------


## truongkiet

ko gửi hàng luôn hả

----------


## Himd

Cập nhật thêm mớ động cơ
6 con asm66mc-h100 bác nào ko xài hộp số thì tháo ra bên trong cốt tròn 8mm thông dụng. Và 1 con asm66act giá 450k 1con lấy hết giá tốt
Đã bán


chưa thấy hàng về  k biết đã gửi cho mình chưa nhỉ

----------


## Nguyễn Mạnh

> Cập nhật 
> 1 em khoan từ của nitto koki có chế độ auto điện 100v 860w đang lắp mũi 22mm . Giá 4tr5
> 
> Đính kèm 26473Đính kèm 26474


 Khoan từ còn k a?

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật phát.
Combo nhôm mạ đen tổng dài 1m2 ht 900 bản rộng 150 xài 2 rai 15 4 con trượt , vitme 2020 nội thất còn sáng bóng trượt êm ái có sẵn mặt bích size 60 lắp vừa con alpha 66 . Giá 2tr8 đã bán


Cặp ray shs 30 dài 1680 ht 1400 4 con trượt 4 rãnh bi do để bãi nên bị ố rãnh bi trượt êm bót ko bị sượng phù hợp làm trục x . Giá 3tr

----------


## MINHAT

Có 10 cái khớp nối như hình ưu tiên lấy hết 800k
Đã bán

----------


## phuocminhhoa

đống khớp nối này còn ko cậu? nếu còn thì mình gạch nhé

----------


## chau0320

A nhat chuyen phu kien con thieu cua cục nam cham cho e nha ,dang can gap lam

----------


## thuyên1982

khoan từ còn em nào không bác?

----------


## MINHAT

Sorry các bác mấy ngày nay điện thoại em hư nên không lên được
phuocminhoa. Đống khớp nối vẫn còn nha bác
chau0320. Ok bạn gửi lại sđt và địa chỉ giúp mình nhé
Thuyên 1982 khoan từ hêt rồi nha bạn

----------


## MINHAT

Chào các bác, tình hình là em vừa dính lô hàng 17 cái may hàn nên up lên cho các bác đề phòng . Hình thức như ảnh nhé, bên trong phụ kiện đã được tháo bao gồm 5 con công xuất, biến thế và một số con khác. Tình trạng không thể phục chế .nghi lỗi nên nhà sx bán phế liệu . Hiện tại nghe nói đang nhập về thêm khoản 1000 con nên mình up lên cho bác nào muốn mua máy hàn nên test cân̉ thận,tôt́ nhât́ là nên kéo liên tục 3 que trước khi quyết định mua nhé.

----------

cnclaivung, Dainamcnc, Langthangtrennhangian, Luyến, ppgas

----------


## MINHAT

Cha hiểu sao up hình ko được

----------


## huyquynhbk

giá máy hàn ntn bác?e hỏi trên zalo hỏi giá k thấy bác trloi

----------


## MINHAT

> giá máy hàn ntn bác?e hỏi trên zalo hỏi giá k thấy bác trloi


Mấy máy đó ko xài được nha . Chỉ có 2 con hàn tig và que là 6 tr 1 con nha bạn

----------

ngocsut

----------


## MINHAT

> giá máy hàn ntn bác?e hỏi trên zalo hỏi giá k thấy bác trloi


Mấy máy đó ko xài được nha . Chỉ có 2 con mới up vừa hàn tig vừa  que là 6 tr 1 con nha bạn công xuất 200a 220v chinh̉ hàn vây cá rất đẹp

----------


## MINHAT

Máy phay cạnh nitto koki phay 360 độ có điều chinh̉ mep vat́ điện 100v . Giá 1tr4



Hình mấy em máy hàn

----------


## thuhanoi

> ---------------------------
> Hình mấy em máy hàn


Đúng là bể địa thật, ruột nó thiếu quá nhiều thứ để có thể phục hồi  :Big Grin: 
Chia buồn

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

> Đúng là bể địa thật, ruột nó thiếu quá nhiều thứ để có thể phục hồi 
> Chia buồn


Vâng cơ bản là lỗi từ khâu thiết kế nên ko thể phục hồi.
Mới nói hôm qua hôm nay đã có người dính 1m/cái nên bác nào muốn mua máy hàn nên xem kỹ nhé

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## vufree

Mới dính thằng cha Q8 nè. Nó bảo đảm hàng mới 100%, bán 1T, mia ruột gan bị móc hết. mua bán biết bao lâu mà còn thuốc nhau he.

----------


## vufree

Mai mốt ra bãi Q8 chỉ dám ghé tiệm Sang thoi.

----------


## MINHAT

Theo em biết thì nguyên bãi đó toàn là ba con dòng họ nó thôi a ơi

----------


## vufree

Rồi, ngồi nhà nghỉ phẻ...

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Đúng là bể địa thật, ruột nó thiếu quá nhiều thứ để có thể phục hồi 
> Chia buồn


Bác nào cần đồ để phục hồi ghé em nhé
Em sửa máy hàn điện tử, plc, biến tần, sửa lỗi ac servo mitsu yakawa.

----------


## MINHAT

Thanh lý em stihl 021c lam green 4 tấc bán lỗ vốn 3tr

----------


## Trương Văn Hùng

Bác chuyển hàng đủ giúp em... gọi bác mà dạo này khó gọi quá......

----------


## MINHAT

Lâu lâu up phát
1em khoan từ ko biết của hãng nào sử dụng điện 100v đế vuông từ còn rất tốt,động cơ zin của nó bị cháy răng hôm qua đi làm lại bị rớt mất nên thay con hitachi vào,chấu kẹp được 10mm . Giá 2tr5

----------


## MINHAT

Khoan từ đã có gạch của 1 bạn có sđt cuối là 464

----------


## Lamnguyen230890

He he. Cám ơn bác thớt :d

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm mấy món up lên cho bác nào cần

Máy mài hitachi gắn đĩa mài ,cước hoặc đánh bóng đêu ok,tốc độ 14000rpm 160w điện 100v hoặc đấu 220v đêu ok . Giá 500k đã bán



Tiếp theo là 1 em cưa lộng của Proxxon phu hợp cho mấy bác làm hàng mỹ nghệ, sử dụng lưỡi cưa chỉ điện 100v . Giá 400k đã bán



1 con pk596bw hộp số t7.2 dây còn dài đẹp. Giá 400k đã bán



3 con step 2phase size 86 dài 130 có encoder côt ra 8mm hàng của superor usa . Giá 400k/1, 3 con 1tr
Đã bán


Bơm dầu tay chỉ cần kéo lên là bơm hàng chen ying  vỏ nhôm rất gọn. Giá 400k



1 cái lọc nhiễu dong 3a giá 100k

----------


## Gamo

Bác Minhnhat cho mình đăng ký con Proxxon nhe

----------


## MINHAT

Ok bác, để hôm nào em qua sg đem cho bác luôn được ko a

----------


## storm1192010

Bác cho em đăng kí 3 step có encoder.

----------


## huanpt

> Bác Minhnhat cho mình đăng ký con Proxxon nhe


Gamo lay cái máy cưa ấy làm gì, nhường anh đi  :Wink: 

mà thấy ghi 15-12-2016, 12:31:25 AM ---> Lúc này là lúc nào nhỉ?

----------


## maxx.side

Đăng ký con máy mài nha bác, đấu giúp mình 220V với bác ship qua giúp mình dc không?

----------


## Gamo

> Gamo lay cái máy cưa ấy làm gì, nhường anh đi 
> 
> mà thấy ghi 15-12-2016, 12:31:25 AM ---> Lúc này là lúc nào nhỉ?


Hoho, đó là lúc nửa đêm về sáng đó ông anh.

Ai chứ anh Huân thì sẵn sàng nhượng lại thui ạ  :Wink:

----------

huanpt

----------


## MINHAT

> Hoho, đó là lúc nửa đêm về sáng đó ông anh.
> 
> Ai chứ anh Huân thì sẵn sàng nhượng lại thui ạ


Vậy em để lại cho anh huanpt nhé

Bác (tom )sđt của bác là 857 cuối phải ko ạ

Anh Maxx.side : anh làm bên nguyễn văn trỗi phải ko ạ. A gửi lại giúp em sđt nhé

Cập nhật thêm là con 596 đã có gạch của 1 bạn có sđt cuối là 845

----------


## MINHAT

> Hoho, đó là lúc nửa đêm về sáng đó ông anh.
> 
> Ai chứ anh Huân thì sẵn sàng nhượng lại thui ạ


Vậy em để lại cho anh huanpt nhé

Bác (tom )sđt của bác là 857 cuối phải ko ạ

Anh Maxx.side : anh làm bên nguyễn văn trỗi phải ko ạ. A gửi lại giúp em sđt nhé

Cập nhật thêm là con 596 đã có gạch của 1 bạn có sđt cuối là 845

----------


## Gamo

> Vậy em để lại cho anh huanpt nhé


Hehe, yes sir!!!!!

----------

MINHAT

----------


## storm1192010

Đúng rồi bác.Sáng nay em gọi cho bác.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Chỉ còn lại bơm dầu và lọc nhiễu.
Cập nhật thêm mấy món
1 máy cắt rung có sẵn đĩa cắt D60 của yamaki điện 100v 110w . Giá 400k




1 máy phay cạnh sắt của nitto kohki dang̣ mặt tiếp xúc tròn tiện dụng phay sắt tấm tròn hay vuông đều ok điện 100v 450w. Giá 1tr2 fix còn 1tr



2em máy phay makita hàng usa côt́ 6mm điện 100v 550w 32000rpm . Giá 500k/1 . 2 con 900
Đã bán



1 máy mở vit́ cầm tay loại đứng có đảo chiều sử dụng đầu vít tròn ,điện 100v 40w. Giá 150k 
Đã bán



Chà nhám bosch điện 100 v hoặc đấu 220v đều ok nhé. Giá 400k đã bán




Combo động cơ đầu cắt . Động cơ 750w điện 3pha 200v đã test với biến tần chạy rất êm ái, đầu cắt có 4 bạc 2 bạc đầu mã 7xxx 2 bạc sau ko tháo ra được nên ko rõ,đầu kẹp 6mm côt́ lắp puly là 14. Giá trọn bộ là 2tr
Fix còn 1tr5 . Đã bán

----------


## trongnghia091

mà cái  cưa lọng của Proxxon mua lưỡi cưa dễ không anh

----------


## Gamo

Con Proxxon có anh Huanpt đăng ký rồi bác

----------

MINHAT

----------


## secondhand

Đăng ký cây mở vít cầm tay 40w

----------


## MINHAT

> Đăng ký cây mở vít cầm tay 40w


Ok a. Em nó làm đồ điện tử là đúng bài luôn

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm mấy con mài khuôn mini. 
Có 3 con mài khuôn 1 con mitachi màu đỏ chạy max 28000rpm có thể điều tốc qua boar điều khiển bằng điện 100v hoặc xài 220thì ko điều tốc được nha . Giá 250k ( boar điều tốc 100k zin của nhật nha. Bộ chuyển điện 220-110 40k)
Con màu đen ko có chụp đầu kẹp mũi xài điện 100v 85w ko để tốc độ nhưng test thấy cũng ngang với con kia. Giá 200k 
Con còn lại cũng cùng hãng với con màu đen điện 100v 35w .Giá 200 k
2 con máy mài màu đỏ là của Kosoku japan điện 100v 135w 10000rpm loại này xài đĩa nhỏ 70mm bác nào lấy thì về chế lại kẹp đĩa . Giá 250k/1 con
Tất cả đều có thể lắp điện 220,nếu lắp 220 thì thêm 40k nhé


1 máy phun sơn rất tiện đi công trình ko cần bình khí rất gọn còn khá đẹp điện 100v 150w bình chứa được 1L có vạch chia dung lượng để pha sơn. Giá 400k

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 4 bộ com bô full thép phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy ăn kim loại nhé. Nặng 58kg ray sr30 loại 4 rảnh bi tổng dài 440 ht 220 đế làm bằng thép đúc được phay phẳng các mặt, có sẵn mặt bích . Giá 2tr5/bộ

----------


## vufree

Hàng ngon quá nhưng phải kềm chế thôi

----------


## MINHAT

1 con pk5913 1.4a có thắng từ . Giá 700k

----------


## MINHAT

3 em hut́ bụi makita 520w 100v rât tiện dụng . Giá 700k / 1cái, có 3 cái

----------


## MINHAT

Đi làm về sớm lang thang ra bãi lượm được mớ vitme up lên cho bác nào cần

Thk kx 2505  dài 550 ht330  4 đường bi giá 1tr
Stubaki 2505 douple nut dài 470 ht 260 giá 800k
Stubaki 2505 douple nut dài 390 ht160 600k
Thk kx 2006 douple nut dài 450 ht 220. Giá 800k
Thk kx 2005 douple nut dài 450 ht 260 giá 800k
Thk kx 2005 2 đường bi dài 300 ht 140 giá 500k
Thk blk 2020l hỷ465 ht 340 giá 500k
Thk kx 1605 2 đường bi 4 dài 90 ht230 giá 300k
Tất cả vitme đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 4 bộ com bô full thép phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy ăn kim loại nhé. Nặng 58kg ray sr30 loại 4 rảnh bi tổng dài 440 ht 220 đế làm bằng thép đúc được phay phẳng các mặt, có sẵn mặt bích . Giá 2tr5/bộ. ( tặng thêm cây vitme douple nut 2006 ht 220 là phù hợp cho một bộ ăn kim loại)
4 bộ com bo đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

Fix mạnh
Combo động cơ đầu cắt . Động cơ 750w điện 3pha 200v đã test với biến tần chạy rất êm ái, đầu cắt có 4 bạc 2 bạc đầu mã 7xxx 2 bạc sau ko tháo ra được nên ko rõ,đầu kẹp 6mm côt́ lắp puly là 14. Giá trọn bộ là 2tr
Fix còn 1tr5 đã bán
[/QUOTE]

----------


## MINHAT

Fix mạnh
Combo động cơ đầu cắt . Động cơ 750w điện 3pha 200v đã test với biến tần chạy rất êm ái, đầu cắt có 4 bạc 2 bạc đầu mã 7xxx 2 bạc sau ko tháo ra được nên ko rõ,đầu kẹp 6mm côt́ lắp puly là 14. Giá trọn bộ là 2tr
Fix còn 1tr5 đã bán
[/QUOTE]

----------


## duytrungcdt

> Fix mạnh
> Combo động cơ đầu cắt . Động cơ 750w điện 3pha 200v đã test với biến tần chạy rất êm ái, đầu cắt có 4 bạc 2 bạc đầu mã 7xxx 2 bạc sau ko tháo ra được nên ko rõ,đầu kẹp 6mm côt́ lắp puly là 14. Giá trọn bộ là 2tr
> Fix còn 1tr5


[/QUOTE]

Cái đầu cắt lắp dc cán dao lớn nhất bn anh ơi

----------


## MINHAT

Cái đầu cắt lắp dc cán dao lớn nhất bn anh ơi[/QUOTE]

Đầu cắt đã có gạch rồi bạn ơi
Cập nhật thêm bộ combo full thép fix còn 2tr2 tặng thêm cây vitme 2005 douple nut sáng đẹp long lanh vừa ht luôn nhé . Bộ này làm trục y hay z cho máy kim loại thì qúa good
4bộ combo đã có gạch
Đính kèm 29235

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm mớ step lấy về mà ko có tg nên đành tiên̉ em nó
3 em động cơ kèm driver
2 em Driver im805 và 1em 804 dong chạy áp cao cuả usa
Và 3 em động cơ superor còn nguyên zac cắm vào driver mua về định lên con máy mà giờ khung máy đã theo anh đẹp trai nên đành tiên̉ em nó đi vậy. Giá lúc mua 2tr5 giờ bán giá vốn 



Mấy con step 5 phase để chật nhà qúa nên thanh lý luôn. 5 con 569 100k/1 ,5 con 400k
6 con 566 80k/1, 6 con 400k
5 con 564 , 2 con ph566 và 1 con a4802 giá 50k/1 lấy hết 300k
5 con asm46ma 300k
Em ko có driver mấy con trên nên chưa test nha các bác , xem như bán mù vậy

----------


## GOHOME

Gạch 5 con pk569 nhé .

----------


## MINHAT

> Gạch 5 con pk569 nhé .


Có người lấy rồi a ơi

----------


## Mới CNC

> Cập nhật thêm mớ step lấy về mà ko có tg nên đành tiên̉ em nó
> 3 em động cơ kèm driver
> 2 em Driver im805 và 1em 804 dong chạy áp cao cuả usa
> Và 3 em động cơ superor còn nguyên zac cắm vào driver mua về định lên con máy mà giờ khung máy đã theo anh đẹp trai nên đành tiên̉ em nó đi vậy. Giá lúc mua 2tr5 giờ bán giá vốn 
> 
> Đính kèm 29238
> 
> Mấy con step 5 phase để chật nhà qúa nên thanh lý luôn. 5 con 569 100k/1 ,5 con 400k
> 6 con 566 80k/1, 6 con 400k
> ...


Có đống 2 phase ông lôi nốt ra đi. Cứ dao găm hoài. Tết đến mông rồi đấy ông ơi.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

> Có đống 2 phase ông lôi nốt ra đi. Cứ dao găm hoài. Tết đến mông rồi đấy ông ơi.


Dạ vâng em cũng đang cố lôi nó ra đây ạ

----------


## Nam CNC

5 con ASM46ma hình như 4 con có hộp số harmonic cốt và mặt bích phía đầu luôn , CKD vào mua đi , giá quá rẻ rồi.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## khangscc

Em lấy đống 564 nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> Em lấy đống 564 nhé


Ok bạn

Đaḿ asm là hộp số n72 nha bác Nam cnc

----------


## Nam CNC

N7.2 hay N72 ???? hộp số mã N là loại không độ rơ. Nếu vậy thì càng ngon nữa nếu nó N7.2

----------


## MINHAT

> N7.2 hay N72 ???? hộp số mã N là loại không độ rơ. Nếu vậy thì càng ngon nữa nếu nó N7.2


Là n 7.2 nha anh

----------


## saudau

Lấy 5 em asm46ma nhe bác chủ. Inbox mình địa chỉ SĐT nha. đầu tuần đi sg ghé lấy sẳn cafe chơi.

----------


## MINHAT

> Lấy 5 em asm46ma nhe bác chủ. Inbox mình địa chỉ SĐT nha. đầu tuần đi sg ghé lấy sẳn cafe chơi.


Ok bạn
C6/20a võ văn vân vĩnh lộc bình chánh. Khi nào đi alo mình trước nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 1 bầy QTC 7 con 6 con có sẵn đầu MT30. 2 bạc đầu là 7xxx 2 bạc sau 6xxx hình như cùng loại với của bác Hưng . Tình trạng còn quay nhẹ nhàng êm ái loại này tháo nhanh bằng cờ lê móc rất tiện dụng bác nào xài thì về phay cái khớp nối lắp vào là chiến vi vu. Giá trọn bộ cả đầu QTC và cán MT là 1tr7 nha còn 1 con ko có đầu hơi xấu 1 tí là 1tr2



Có 1 cái MT là lắp đầu khoan dang̣ côn nha các bác

Về thêm 20cái bơm dầu điện nhỏ lớn đủ cỡ up trước 2 cái cho các bác tham khảo. Tất cả hàng sowa nha .cái trên 300k cái dưới 400k bác nào lấy sl thì call nha còn mấy cái to nữa để mai up tiếp

----------


## MINHAT

1 con spin dong shioh 3.7 hay 5kw gì đấy ko thấy ghi tốc độ 6000 200v 100hz nguyên thủy của em nó xài mũi giống phía dưới lắp chíp và 1 dao phía trên có thể điều chỉnh lên xuống dung hạ bậc hay khỏa mặt đều ok . Muốn xài corles thì mua cái cán nối đầu er giống phía dưới cốt 14 khoan cái lỗ lóc kê vào là chiến thôi. Giá thanh lý 3tr đã bán

----------

Trucvt

----------


## emptyhb

Em đặt con spin này nhé!

----------


## MINHAT

Ok thứ 2 mình gửi luôn

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 1 mớ khớp nối 8 cái 8 - 15 . 10 cái 12 - 15 bán cả mớ 1tr mua lẻ thì caí lớn 100k nhỏ 80k
Đã bán


1 máy bơm dầu của NSK chắc là nằm trong mấy con fanuc sử dụng điện 100 hoặc 220v đều ok có hộp điều khiển thời gian và lưu lượng, vỏ nhôm nhìn rất chắc chắn công xuất 0.5l/min bình to chưa ́́ tầm 8-10l . Giá 1tr5



Thêm 1 em nữa màu vàng cực chất vỏ nhôm của taco japan điện 100 hoặc 110v  bình chứa 2 l . Giá 1tr2



Còn mấy cái bình nhôm nữa mai em up tiếp

----------


## anhxco

Em lấy mớ khớp nối, T2 chuyển tiền, Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

> Em lấy mớ khớp nối, T2 chuyển tiền, Thanks


Ok bác có gì nt zalo nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm 2em bơm dầu showa
Em lơń vỏ nhôm bình 3 lít công xuất 0.1l/min điện 100v . Giá 700k



Em nhỏ hơn bình 2 lít nhôm điện 100 v Giá 600k



1 em LOBE MATIO bình chứa 2lít tem bi mờ nên ko thấy rõ thông số test điện 100v chạy ok. Giá 400k



1 em showa nắp nhôm bình nhựa điện 200v giá 400k

----------


## Daedelus

Đang cần 1 con khoan từ về khoan tủ điện, bác có con nào ko, ngoài ra còn cần 1 con máy in ống gen luồn đầu cos bác tìm dc ko ạ

----------


## MINHAT

> Đang cần 1 con khoan từ về khoan tủ điện, bác có con nào ko, ngoài ra còn cần 1 con máy in ống gen luồn đầu cos bác tìm dc ko ạ


Khoan từ thì tìm được còn in ống gen thì mình không rành

----------


## thuhanoi

> Khoan từ thì tìm được còn in ống gen thì mình không rành


Máy in như này nè 

Không thong dụng ở VN nên cũng khó có ra bãi lắm

----------

MINHAT

----------


## phuocviet346

Máy này đâu dễ tìm có ở bãi được, giá hàng Nhật cũng chát lắm, mới mua 1 em để làm tủ điện hết 13 chai đó mới 100%

----------


## MINHAT

Có sđt luôn đó bác cadilac tìm chi cho cực nó bán no bảo hành luôn mình ko phải lo. Bác cần khoan từ thì mai vào zalo mình gửi ảnh cho

----------


## MINHAT

1 cụm khớp nối tay robot phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy 5 trục hay về lấy hộp số làm trục A Đều được ,có 2 cái hộp số xài bạc con lăn loại tải nặng ,tổng tầm 40kg Giá đi nhanh là 3tr5

----------


## MINHAT

Chiều về tháo trong cái tủ điện ra được cặp driver udx5128 còn sáng đẹp . Giá 600/1 . 2 cái 1tr1
Đã bán

----------


## Daedelus

Hic đi mấy chỗ rồi mà hỏi cái máy in đầu cos này khó quá, đang dùng cái cuộn số của tàu, mỗi lần làm phải bứt ra gắn vào bất tiện quá, mua mới thì toàn trên chục  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## thuhanoi

> Hic đi mấy chỗ rồi mà hỏi cái máy in đầu cos này khó quá, đang dùng cái cuộn số của tàu, mỗi lần làm phải bứt ra gắn vào bất tiện quá, mua mới thì toàn trên chục


Cái cuộn số màu vàng đó nó xấu cực kỳ, nhìn tủ điện nó nham nhở  :Big Grin:

----------


## Diyodira

> Chiều về tháo trong cái tủ điện ra được cặp driver udx5128 còn sáng đẹp . Giá 600/1 . 2 cái 1tr1



mình gạch 2 cái này nhé bác chủ.

thanks

----------


## MINHAT

> mình gạch 2 cái này nhé bác chủ.
> 
> thanks


Ok đã inbox cho bác

----------


## Daedelus

> Cái cuộn số màu vàng đó nó xấu cực kỳ, nhìn tủ điện nó nham nhở


Vâng e cũng thấy thế, mà mất công luồn vào quá
Nhìn cũng dại nữa

----------


## MINHAT

Dân cơ khí đi ra thấy đẹp là ham hôt́ về 1 mớ,chưa biết làm gì với em nó nên up lên cho bác nào từng xài hay biết thì lấy nhé . Số lượng nhiều cũng có hàng mới 99% còn nguyên dầu mỡ của hãng nikken
Cái nhỏ thấy ghi là YN30-MT2-25
 cái lớn là YN40-JTA33-75
4 cái nhỏ 200k/1
Mấy cái còn lại 400k/1 lấy hết giá đặc biệt nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> Chiều về tháo trong cái tủ điện ra được cặp driver udx5128 còn sáng đẹp . Giá 600/1 . 2 cái 1tr1
> Đã bán


Bác divodira đã gạch nhưng liên lạc thì ko trả lời xem như vỡ gạch nhé . Em fix còn 1 tr/2 cái
Cập nhật thêm 2cái driver 2 phase d-450 của melec loại này khá to và nặng mà tìm không thấy tài liệu chắc chaỵ được với con 299 . Giá 400k/1 . 2cái 700k
Đã bán

Khớp nối tay robot 2trục xài 2 hộp số bạc con lăn loại tải nặng fix còn 3tr nhé về lấy 2 hộp số thôi là đủ vốn


Còn 5 bộ đầu cắt fix còn 1tr5/1bộ (gồm đầu cắt và cán)

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là 4 em driver đã ra đi 
Hôm nay đi tìm được nguồn nut và corles của bộ nt30 nên bác nào lấy thì ko phải lo nghĩ về việc gá dao nhé hàng bãi cực chất luôn. Loại CTH20 thì thêm 400k CTH10thì 300k nhé

----------


## Diyodira

> Bác divodira đã gạch nhưng liên lạc thì ko trả lời xem như vỡ gạch nhé . Em fix còn 1 tr/2 cái
> Cập nhật thêm 2cái driver 2 phase d-450 của melec loại này khá to và nặng mà tìm không thấy tài liệu chắc chaỵ được với con 299 . Giá 400k/1 . 2cái 700k



tui đã inbox mai lên lấy rồi mà tự xem như vỡ gạch, đúng là mấy ông mua bán lôm côm, tự hủy chứ không có một comment hay inbox gì cả.
tui muốn hủy gạch ai cũng comment và inbox đàng hoàng năm lần bảy lượt mới quyết định.
đúng là thiệt con người mà không chỉnh chu uy tín thì kết quả là ai cũng biết, chụp dựt suốt đời vẫn là chụp đựt

lom com

----------


## MINHAT

Điện thoại bác ko nghe máy nt zalo bác vào xem rồi cũng ko thèm trả lời ai biết bác có mua hay ko. Còn chụp dưṭ hay ko thì moị người đều biết mà

----------


## Diyodira

> Điện thoại bác ko nghe máy nt zalo bác vào xem rồi cũng ko thèm trả lời ai biết bác có mua hay ko. Còn chụp dưṭ hay ko thì moị người đều biết mà


ông liên lạc với ông divo trời tây nào vậy, làm sáng giờ tìm motor mệt muốn chết, về định chiều lên lấy nên gọi trước thì phủ phàng thật, sợ ông lắm.

----------


## MINHAT

Cái chữ là do tui nhập mà lưu thì từ sđt của ông đăng lên bán hàng chẳng lẽ ông lấy sđt của người khác để bán hàng sao

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái chữ là do tui nhập mà lưu thì từ sđt của ông đăng lên bán hàng chẳng lẽ ông lấy sđt của người khác để bán hàng sao


cha này chắc dòm mặt gà mờ lắm nè, khôn lõi không hà, dùng đt bủi bắp lấy đâu ra zalo ông nội.

01227753221

----------


## anhxco

> ông liên lạc với ông divo trời tây nào vậy, làm sáng giờ tìm motor mệt muốn chết, về định chiều lên lấy nên gọi trước thì phủ phàng thật, sợ ông lắm.


cái này đúng rồi đó bác divodira, cái số đt bác đang dùng là cái zalo này đó, trước e đã nhắc bác rồi còn gì.

----------


## emptyhb

Hiểu lầm tí thôi mà. Bác Minh Nhật lật sau nên call hoặc SMS. Chứ zalo có thể người khác dùng máy tính hoặc điện thoại khác(Không nhất thiết phải dùng số máy lắp sim đó)

----------


## anhxco

> ông liên lạc với ông divo trời tây nào vậy, làm sáng giờ tìm motor mệt muốn chết, về định chiều lên lấy nên gọi trước thì phủ phàng thật, sợ ông lắm.


cái này đúng rồi đó bác divodira, cái số đt bác đang dùng là cái zalo này đó, trước e đã nhắc bác rồi còn gì.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## Diyodira

> cái này đúng rồi đó bác divodira, cái số đt bác đang dùng là cái zalo này đó, trước e đã nhắc bác rồi còn gì.


nhầm hết rồi, nhỡ thằng divo này nó cho số tk mà chuyển tiền cho nó để mua hàng rồi è cổ mình ra chịu trận thì sao? dùng máy cùi bắp nghe gọi nhắn tin mà đào đâu zalo chời? mấy ae phải xem lại nhé, mình là *Diy*odira nhé.

thanks

----------


## MINHAT

> cha này chắc dòm mặt gà mờ lắm nè, khôn lõi không hà, dùng đt bủi bắp lấy đâu ra zalo ông nội.
> 
> 01227753221


Mình gọi bác cũng không bắt máy mà thôi xem như em sai nhé sorry bác

----------


## Diyodira

> Mình gọi bác cũng không bắt máy mà thôi xem như em sai nhé sorry bác



tui là muốn mấy ông phải đàng hoàng trong cách mua bán, diễn đàn không phải là cái chỗ lên đây chỉ để kiếm cơm không thôi mà  bất chấp tất cả, mấy ông có suy nghĩ vậy là sai lầm to đấy, lâu lâu vào quẹt quẹt vài cái kiếm cơm, xem đây như chỗ sài chùa và người mua như rau rác là không tồn tại nổi đâu, kể cả ngoài diễn đàn, còn nếu biết kinh doanh nghiêm túc, uy tín thì tôi thấy nó không thua kém gì một cái sạp hàng trăm triệu ngoài chợ.
tui thấy mua trên này vui và thân thiện nên tôi thích mà dạo này cứ thấy bất an cho cách buôn bán của một số bác, tôi có thể ra chỗ thằng són lượm vài cái giá chưa tới 5 xị mà do không thích chỗ này.

riêng bác thì tháo đổ ở đâu, tháo lúc mấy giờ tui còn nắm được luôn đó chứ đừng nói bể gạch khơi khơi với tôi, tôi là mua là mua lô mua xỉ không hà, có lúc bác còn nói tôi share lại cho một ít nữa đó, suy ngẫm đi rồi thấy. 

thanks

----------


## anhxco

> nhầm hết rồi, nhỡ thằng divo này nó cho số tk mà chuyển tiền cho nó để mua hàng rồi è cổ mình ra chịu trận thì sao? dùng máy cùi bắp nghe gọi nhắn tin mà đào đâu zalo chời? mấy ae phải xem lại nhé, mình là *Diy*odira nhé.
> 
> thanks


Cái này bác vào đính chính mọi người mới biết. CHứ bác nói vậy e k đồng ý, e khẳng định là cái zalo đấy là dùng số đt mà bác đưa lên đây, nếu bác k có thông tin thì rõ ràng bác phải chịu 1 phần trách nhiệm nếu xảy ra chuyện gì đấy. Việc này để tránh rắc rối cho bác cũng như ae sau này, bác nên nhờ ai đấy biết chút về zalo, lấy lại cái nick đang dùng số đt của bác. Chứ như hiện tại e thấy không ổn, may mà người sử dụng đấy k có ý lừa đảo, chứ lừa phát tụi e dính ngay.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## Luyến

tk zalo thì có thể dùng trên máy khác hoặc trên máy tính chỉ cần có mã kích hoạt nhắn trên sim số điện thoại đó thôi.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái này bác vào đính chính mọi người mới biết. CHứ bác nói vậy e k đồng ý, e khẳng định là cái zalo đấy là dùng số đt mà bác đưa lên đây, nếu bác k có thông tin thì rõ ràng bác phải chịu 1 phần trách nhiệm nếu xảy ra chuyện gì đấy. Việc này để tránh rắc rối cho bác cũng như ae sau này, bác nên nhờ ai đấy biết chút về zalo, lấy lại cái nick đang dùng số đt của bác. Chứ như hiện tại e thấy không ổn, may mà người sử dụng đấy k có ý lừa đảo, chứ lừa phát tụi e dính ngay.


hi hi ngộ nhỉ, cái này mình thực sự bó tay, bác sao hờ hững thế, mình có nhớ là một lần nào đó bác có nhắc mà mình không phản hồi, sao không xem thêm một số thông tin để xác minh chứ, hình ảnh, hỏi han xem một vài câu, thời đại giờ cứ hững hờ là bị lừa ngay, mẽo mà còn bị hack bầu cữ thì ae mình là cái đinh rì  :Wink: 

thank

----------


## GORLAK

Cái Zalo thực ra cái trên máy tính chỉ cần kích hoạt 1 lần, nhưng phải đc đồng ý của Zalo thông qua việc quét mã QR trên máy tính, thông qua thằng Smartphone có cài Zalo của tài khoản đó rồi, khi đó nó mới cho đăng nhập trên máy tính. Sau đó khi đã đăng nhập trên PC đc rồi thì cái SIM kia dù là máy cùi hay Smartphone gì chăng nữa, dù có dùng hay ko dùng Zalo thì nó vẫn cứ chạy trên PC bình thường. Qua việc này bác Diyodira nên kiểm tra lại coi có ai mượn đt hay SIM gì ko nhe, nếu ko có Zalo bảo đảm sẽ ko thể add đc frend trên Zalo đâu.

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái Zalo thực ra cái trên máy tính chỉ cần kích hoạt 1 lần, nhưng phải đc đồng ý của Zalo thông qua việc quét mã QR trên máy tính, thông qua thằng Smartphone có cài Zalo của tài khoản đó rồi, khi đó nó mới cho đăng nhập trên máy tính. Sau đó khi đã đăng nhập trên PC đc rồi thì cái SIM kia dù là máy cùi hay Smartphone gì chăng nữa, dù có dùng hay ko dùng Zalo thì nó vẫn cứ chạy trên PC bình thường. Qua việc này bác Diyodira nên kiểm tra lại coi có ai mượn đt hay SIM gì ko nhe, nếu ko có Zalo bảo đảm sẽ ko thể add đc frend trên Zalo đâu.


chi nhức đầu vậy chời, số của tui mà tui không biết hay sao, tui mua sim này chỉ để liên lạc mua bán, mua thêm con Samsung 320k gắn vô tới giờ thì lấy đâu mà PC với Zalo.
tui vô thử Zalo gỗ số đt 01227753221 nó ra Hậus nè, mấy bác biết thì biết cho tới chứ tui thấy hông tin mấy ông Za tào lao này, tui là Diy,  còn thằng Div thì add thoải mái chứ có gì sai  :Smile:

----------


## Ledngochan

À số kia là của người gọi bác ý là ba, mình được điện nói chuyện 1 lần rồi mà.

----------


## MINHAT

Em nghĩ trên này đa số ae đều dung smart phone nên cũng hiểu rằng nó có chức năng đồng bộ các phần mềm , khi lưu một tên ai đó trên danh bạ thì vào zalo nếu số thuê bao đó có sử dụng zalo thì sẽ hiện lên trong mục gợi ý kêt́ bạn với cái tên mà mình đã lưu trong danh bạ. Còn nếu mình chưa lưu vào danh bạ thì khi tìm bằng sđt thì sẽ hiện lên tên mà người dùng đó tạo

----------


## Luyến

Cụ diyodira này bán hàng thì rất duyên mà mua hàng trên này không đựoc may mắn rồi. Thôi bỏ đi do hiểu lầm thôi

----------

MINHAT

----------


## thuhanoi

> Cụ diyodira này bán hàng thì rất duyên mà mua hàng trên này không đựoc may mắn rồi. Thôi bỏ đi do hiểu lầm thôi


OK thôi bỏ qua đi để đón tết tây cho nó nhẹ nhàng nhé

----------

Luyến, MINHAT

----------


## ppgas

> chi nhức đầu vậy chời, số của tui mà tui không biết hay sao, tui mua sim này chỉ để liên lạc mua bán, mua thêm con Samsung 320k gắn vô tới giờ thì lấy đâu mà PC với Zalo.
> tui vô thử Zalo gỗ số đt 01227753221 nó ra Hậus nè, mấy bác biết thì biết cho tới chứ tui thấy hông tin mấy ông Za tào lao này, tui là Diy,  còn thằng Div thì add thoải mái chứ có gì sai


Có khả năng cụ diyodira mua cái sim này sau khi nó đã được kích hoạt Zalo rồi. Đúng là zalo này để cái lỗ hông to đùng nhỉ. 
Có thể có nhiều người cũng gặp tình huống này nhỉ, có cách nào khôi phục chủ quyền không ta? Hình như Zalo, i-message, viber... đều có kiểu đăng ký 1 lần này???

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Tính đợi cái đồng hồ của bác gagynguyen về rồi test mà tính nóng muốn làm liền nên lấy cái pecok 0.01 làm trước,gắn dao v 6mm test tại thân dao em nó nhảy hơn nữa vạch xíu . Nói chung là taṃ ôn̉ ,đồng hồ về em sẽ test kỹ hơn

----------


## legiao

> Có khả năng cụ diyodira mua cái sim này sau khi nó đã được kích hoạt Zalo rồi. Đúng là zalo này để cái lỗ hông to đùng nhỉ. 
> Có thể có nhiều người cũng gặp tình huống này nhỉ, có cách nào khôi phục chủ quyền không ta? Hình như Zalo, i-message, viber... đều có kiểu đăng ký 1 lần này???


Chắc như bác ppgas nói ròi mình củng có mua 1 cái sim mới mà nhét vào máy thì khi có chuyển hoặc rút tiền ở tk sacombank của người nào đó thì nó lên thông báo

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Tính đợi cái đồng hồ của bác gagynguyen về rồi test mà tính nóng muốn làm liền nên lấy cái pecok 0.01 làm trước,gắn dao v 6mm test tại thân dao em nó nhảy hơn nữa vạch xíu . Nói chung là taṃ ôn̉ ,đồng hồ về em sẽ test kỹ hơn

----------


## Khoa C3

Chuyển sang dùng wechat đê các cụ. Bảo mật cao, share ảnh ko bi giảm chất lượng, tin nhắn thoại thì khỏi bàn.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

1 em vitme 1405 có sẵn gối và khớp nối 8-5
Hành trình 90 phù hợp cho bác nào làm trục z



Hix quên cái giá . 300k nha mọi người

----------


## ppgas

> Còn 5 bộ đầu cắt fix còn 1tr5/1bộ (gồm đầu cắt và cán)


Mục này còn không minhat? 
Gạch 1 cái, và cth20 luôn nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

3 hôm trước đi dạo gặp bác chủ đã test mấy bộ đầu cắt này , trước mắt tay sờ , xoay , áp tai nghe thì có 4 cái đầu QTC khá là ok , rất êm , 2 cái êm như hàng mới , 2 cái âm thanh nhè nhẹ khi áp tai ( do xài nhiều hơn 2 cái kia ) nhưng vẫn xài tốt vài năm nữa , còn mấy cái thì em chưa sờ do bác ấy đang vệ sinh , anh em ai lăn tăn thì khỏi lo nha , nói trước tui chỉ test qua 4 cái thôi đó .... à tốt nhất cứ trao đổi cụ thể bác chủ , tui thấy sao nói vậy.


thấy có 1 bộ bác ấy tháo vệ sinh , thấy khá đơn giản , dùng toàn bạc 7xxx cao tốc , dễ dàng bảo trì thay thế.

----------

MINHAT, ppgas

----------


## ppgas

Vậy bác minhat ưu tiên người đặt hàng đầu tiên bằng con êm ái tí nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------


## MINHAT

Thanks bác Nam đúng là có tận mục sở thị mới biết cái trình của bác ạ chắc hôm nào đem gà qua baí sư qúa
Ok bác ba gác để anh trọn bộ đầy đủ cta 20 & corles mấy thì a tự chọn nhé
Với lại tình hình là có đủ 7 cán dao kèm nut và corles nên ko phải suy nghĩ về dao cụ nhé các bác
Đang có thêm 4 con pk599 và 1 con 2 phase hàng khủng tý về em chộp ảnh ạ

----------


## MINHAT

Em ko up hình lên được ạ, các bác tra mã google giúp em nhé. 3 con pk599ea dong 1.4 a 1 con pke 599ac dong 0.75a và 1 em 2 pha khủng của tamagawa size 86 vuông dài 160 3.8a tất cả đều quay êm mượt mà mỗi tội 4 con 5 phase bị cụt đuôi đã có gạch 2 con hẹn t3 lấy còn lại 3 con bác nào quan tâm vào zalo em gửi hình nhé. Giá em 5 phase là 600k/1. em 2phase là 800k

----------


## MINHAT

Hình của em nó đây ạ

----------


## MINHAT

2 con pk599 đã ra đi chỉ còn 2 con còn lại 



Mới về thêm 6 cái nguồn lazer từ 80-150w 3bộ combo x 2 đầu cắt tổng dài 2000 ht tầm 1500 và phụ kiện linh tinh đủ dung cho máy lazer khổ lớn do chưa có bơm nước nên chưa test mai mua bơm nước rồi test xong em sẽ thông tin chi tiết ạ . Giờ xem ảnh trước nhé. Mấy bộ này rã từ 3 cái máy lazer date là thanǵ 11/2014 thấy phụ kiện nào cũng dính khói đen có 9 con động cơ còn quay mượt mà nghi là nhà máy nào đó bị cháy nếu đúng là vậy thì khả năng sống cao

----------


## Ledngochan

Inbox zalo cho mình mấy bộ laser nhé

----------

nbc

----------


## MINHAT

> Inbox zalo cho mình mấy bộ laser nhé


Ok test xong em inbox cho bác

----------


## hoahong102

inbox mấy thứ laze nhé, hoặc bóng với nguồn không thôi cũng dc

----------


## duonghoang

--- Inbox em mấy bộ gá gương và đầu ống phóng (chỗ đầu trục Z ấy) nhé.

----------


## hoaphuongnam

Inbox cho mình  bộ nguồn và 1 bộ combo nhé!

----------


## MINHAT

Chào các bác hôm nay em đi tìm mua bơm nước mà chưa có ạ hẹn các bác ngày mai em test xong quay cờ nhíp luôn ạ. Tình hình là có nhiều bác quan tâm do chưa có thời gian nên chưa inbox được sorry các bác. Em cũng thông tin cho các bác trên này luôn ạ. Nguồn 150 và bóng với lại 1 combo em để xài nên em bán 2 bộ combo còn lại và 5 cái nguồn do muốn đi nhanh nên 1 bộ combo (bao gồm 4 gá gương phản xạ nằm trên trục x và đầu cắt thì chỉ có 3 cái nên mỗi bộ 1 cái và bánh răng truyền động trục y ) và 1 nguồn 80w bao sống là 5tr
Nguồn không là 2tr5. Thanks các bác đã quan tâm

----------


## thuhanoi

> Chào các bác hôm nay em đi tìm mua bơm nước mà chưa có ạ hẹn các bác ngày mai em test xong quay cờ nhíp luôn ạ. Tình hình là có nhiều bác quan tâm do chưa có thời gian nên chưa inbox được sorry các bác. Em cũng thông tin cho các bác trên này luôn ạ. Nguồn 150 và bóng với lại 1 combo em để xài nên em bán 2 bộ combo còn lại và 5 cái nguồn do muốn đi nhanh nên 1 bộ combo (bao gồm 4 gá gương phản xạ nằm trên trục x và đầu cắt thì chỉ có 3 cái nên mỗi bộ 1 cái và bánh răng truyền động trục y ) và 1 nguồn 80w bao sống là 5tr
> Nguồn không là 2tr5. Thanks các bác đã quan tâm


Mình lấy nguồn nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> Mình lấy nguồn nhé


Ok bác xác nhận là 1 bộ com bo đã có gạch của bác H

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## hoaphuongnam

để lại cho mình 1 bộ combo 2 đầu cắt và 2 nguồn 80w nhé

----------


## thuhanoi

> Ok bác xác nhận là 1 bộ com bo đã có gạch của bác H


OK bác, mình lấy 1 bộ như thế này nhé 


> _1 bộ combo (bao gồm 4 gá gương phản xạ nằm trên trục x + đầu cắt ... mỗi bộ 1 cái và bánh răng truyền động trục y + 1 nguồn 80w bao sống là 5tr_


 Nếu có 1 bóng nữa thì tốt

----------


## MINHAT

> để lại cho mình 1 bộ combo 2 đầu cắt và 2 nguồn 80w nhé


Hình như bác cũng ở bình chánh nếu gần thì chạy qua xem ok thì lấy chứ giờ gạch đá vỡ nhiều qúa 

Em đã test hết rồi ạ .  5 cái nguồn đều chạy ok hết chỉ có 1 cái 80w đứt cầu chì để kiểm tra lại sau.

----------


## MINHAT

Mấy bộ lazer đã xong thanks các bác
Cập nhật thêm mấy bộ vitme . Có 3 bộ NSK mà đã ra đi 1 bộ có 2 bánh xe đối trọng, còn lại 2 bộ ,đươc̣ tháo từ máy bắn điện phi 20 bước 3 c2z ht 270 có 2 bạc ở gối là bạc 7xxx do thợ vứt lung tung nên ko tìm được tań và mặt bích chặn bạc . Có 1 cái ko có áo con trượt . Giá 1 tr cho cây có áo con trượt và 800k cho cây còn lại. Lấy 2cây 1tr6

----------


## Nam CNC

mấy cây visme là bước 4 nha , chứ không phải bước 3 .... mua visme lâu rồi mà chưa bao giờ gặp cây bước 3 .

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

> mấy cây visme là bước 4 nha , chứ không phải bước 3 .... mua visme lâu rồi mà chưa bao giờ gặp cây bước 3 .


Em thấy nó ghi là W2003 - 617p - C2Z mà chưa có đo thử

----------


## MINHAT

Vâng chính xác là bước 4 đó ạ em thấy ghi 2003 cứ nghĩ là bước 3 hi

----------


## hungcadme

Em lấy bộ vítme có áo nhé bác

----------

nbc

----------


## mig21

Gạch 2 con 5phase còn lại nha bác, mới alo cho bác đuôi...171

----------


## MINHAT

> Em lấy bộ vítme có áo nhé bác


Ok bác
  @ mig21 ok bác t2 gửi c cho mình luôn nhé

Tình hình là mua được cái aó cho em còn lại tuy nhiên cây vít me bị cong nên em đã thay cây duple nut tí về em sẽ thông tin lại ạ

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm 1 cái bàn từ cao 80 mặt bàn 100x250 sử dụng điện 100v dc lực hut́ rất mạnh đã test dc 48v dung miếng săt́ bé xíu mà nhấc cả cái đế. Giá 1.7tr nha. Đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

Mấy em vitme đã ra đi hết. Thanks các bác
Cập nhật bàn từ fix còn 1tr5
Đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

Dư dung nên cho ra đi cặp rai shs 35 , 4 rãnh bi , rai được mạ đen bi còn sáng bóng trượt còn bot́ tổng dài 2.5m và có thêm 1 thanh 1 m nếu cắt ra nối lại thì được 3m phù hợp làm máy gỗ hay quảng cáo đều ok giá ra đi cho 1 cặp 2.5m và 1 thanh 1 m là 6tr

----------


## MINHAT

Vỡ gạch nên đăng bán luôn 2 em step 2 phase tamagawa kèm hộp số Kamo 1:10 cốt ra 18. Giá 800k/1 con. 2 con 1tr5
Đã có gạch

----------


## MINHAT

Định nghĩ sớm mà sáng ra còn ham hố luṃ thêm mấy cán bt30 - 40 xem hình trước nhé mai em sẽ thông tin chi tiết ạ

----------


## MINHAT

Có 6 cái bt30 3cái er16 3 cái baby chuck xài đầu kẹp micro corles 6mm của hãng Big. Giá 500k 1 cái chưa bao gồm nut và corles .lấy nut và corles luôn là 600k. Lấy hết giá tốt

----------


## MINHAT

Còn 5 cái đầu QTC đã mua đủ cán cho em nó fix còn 1tr7 cho bộ đầy đủ nut và corles luôn nhé

----------


## ppgas

Toàn hàng đẹp.
Mai gửi anh mấy cái BT30 như đã nói nhé. Cảm ơn.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## legiao

Lấy cái nầy nhé bác minh

----------


## MINHAT

Ok bác như đã gọi điện nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Còn 5 bộ ai lấy trong tết fix mạnh nha

----------


## MINHAT

Vitme stubaki phi 25 bước 20 tổng dài 2m7 hành trình 1m4 còn đẹp xài 2 bạc đầu mã 7xxx 2 bạc sau mã 6xxx phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy gỗ. Giá 1tr6 Đã bán

----------


## GORLAK

> Còn 5 cái đầu QTC đã mua đủ cán cho em nó fix còn 1tr7 cho bộ đầy đủ nut và corles luôn nhé


Bác ở đâu e ghé tuyển 1 bộ.

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác ở đâu e ghé tuyển 1 bộ.


Về Bình Phước rồi bác ơi.Bác lấy thì bữa anh Nam có lựa ra 2 bộ em lấy cho bác 1 bộ t7 em lên đó đem cho bác luôn

----------


## Tuấn

> Về Bình Phước rồi bác ơi.Bác lấy thì bữa anh Nam có lựa ra 2 bộ em lấy cho bác 1 bộ t7 em lên đó đem cho bác luôn


Cho em xin kích thước phủ bì của mấy cái đầu cắt này bác ơi

----------


## MINHAT

> Cho em xin kích thước phủ bì của mấy cái đầu cắt này bác ơi


Của bác đây ạ



Thêm 1 em bàn xoay 360 độ bên trên có bàn trượt ht tầm 50 loại trượt con lăn áp má, phía trên cùng là bàn hút chân không kích thước phủ bì là 135x140 đế thép 120x100x35 nặng tầm 6kg giá 600k đã bán



Còn mấy món tối em up tiếp ạ

----------

Tuấn

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Vitme stubaki phi 25 bước 20 tổng dài 2m7 hành trình 1m4 còn đẹp xài 2 bạc đầu mã 7xxx 2 bạc sau mã 6xxx phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy gỗ. Giá 1tr6
> 
> Đính kèm 31004Đính kèm 31005Đính kèm 31006


dài 1.7 hay 2.7 vậy bác.2.7m thấy kỳ kỳ.em tạm gạch cây nay nha. mai xem có lúa ko em lụm

----------


## MINHAT

> Cho em xin kích thước phủ bì của mấy cái đầu cắt này bác ơi


Của bác đây ạ

Đính kèm 31017Đính kèm 31018Đính kèm 31019

Thêm 1 em bàn xoay 360 độ bên trên có bàn trượt ht tầm 50 loại trượt con lăn áp má, phía trên cùng là bàn hút chân không kích thước phủ bì là 135x140 đế thép 120x100x35 nặng tầm 6kg giá 600k

Đính kèm 31020Đính kèm 31021Đính kèm 31022

Còn mấy món tối em up tiếp ạ

----------


## MINHAT

> dài 1.7 hay 2.7 vậy bác.2.7m thấy kỳ kỳ.em tạm gạch cây nay nha. mai xem có lúa ko em lụm


Hix mình nhầm 1m7 nha bạn

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình lấy cái bàn xoay nhé

----------

MINHAT

----------


## Nam CNC

ông thuhanoi thấy ghét , có cái bàn hút chân không bên trên hơi ngon nha.... thêm cái cụm xoay mà có bạc con lăn nữa thì thôi rồi lượm ơi luôn.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, cái ông Nam món nào mình thích ổng cũng thích là sao  :Big Grin:  , mà thấy là beng beng liền chứ ai biểu ông lưỡng lự chi  hahaa mà cũng cám ơn ông có vậy mình mới mua được chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## phuocviet346

Cần bàn xoay quá mà ko kịp tay

----------


## MINHAT

Ko up hình được nên các bác vào zalo xem giúp em nhé
2 combo driver mỗi combo gồm 3 driver cb nguồn và mạch kêt́ nối sau lưng có quạt tản nhiệt có sẵn zac tín hiệu và zac động cơ . Giá 600k/1 lấy hết 1tr1
1 cụm camera và 1 cụm cảm biến áp suất 200k đã bán
4 cái driver 5phase của sanyo denki 300k/1 lấy hết 1tr đã bán

----------


## Gamo

cho tui lấy luôn 4 cái driver sanyo nhe. Cho xin mã hiệu của nó luôn nhé

----------


## MINHAT

@ Gamo .   Ok bác mã của nó là pmw-pa-5603-1
  Em quên 2 combo trên là 3 driver udx5107 nha

----------


## hlphuocson

"1 cụm camera và 1 cụm cảm biến áp suất 200k"

Cái này có mã số thiết bị không vậy anh?

----------


## Gamo

> @ Gamo .   Ok bác mã của nó là pmw-pa-5603-1
>   Em quên 2 combo trên là 3 driver udx5107 nha


Ủa, mã lạ rứa, có phải là pmm-ba-5603-1 ko?

----------


## MINHAT

Dạ đúng rồi anh em gi nhầm ạ

----------

Gamo

----------


## MINHAT

@ Hlphuocson  Có mã nhé bác. Bác vào zalo em gửi hình cho ạ

----------


## Tuấn

> Của bác đây ạ
> 
> Đính kèm 31017Đính kèm 31018Đính kèm 31019
> 
> Thêm 1 em bàn xoay 360 độ bên trên có bàn trượt ht tầm 50 loại trượt con lăn áp má, phía trên cùng là bàn hút chân không kích thước phủ bì là 135x140 đế thép 120x100x35 nặng tầm 6kg giá 600k
> 
> Đính kèm 31020Đính kèm 31021Đính kèm 31022
> 
> Còn mấy món tối em up tiếp ạ


Ui cám ơn bác, em kiếm cái trục đỡ cái bánh xe chế cái máy mài, bánh xe của em đường kính 110 nên đang kiếm cái đầu nào phủ bì khoảng 80, dài khoảng 120 được thì tốt. Tiện mấy cái này chua quá  :Smile:

----------


## GOHOME

> Ủa, mã lạ rứa, có phải là pmm-ba-5603-1 ko?


Up cái hình cho chủ thớt .

----------

Gamo, MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

@   GOHOME  ; chuẩn luôn thanks bác
@   Tuấn.    ;  em nó khúc tròn là phi 80 đó bác dài là 160

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 1 em vitme tsubaki tổng dài 1m5 ht 1m15 phi 25 bước 20 song sinh với em kia mà ngắn hơn . Chẳng hiểu sao ko up hình được nên bác nào quan tâm thì vào zalo xem nhé

----------


## ppgas

Minhat,
Cuối tuần (thứ 7) ghé anh giao hàng cho cụ gà xối mỡ hử?

----------


## MINHAT

@  Ppgas ; dạ đúng rồi anh sẵn đem đồ cho anh luôn
Sáng chưa ăn mà nghe gà xối mở laị thấy đói bụng hehe

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, nhờ bác Ba Gát đẹp giai thanh toán giùm nhe. Có gì qua trả tiền ông luôn

----------


## GOHOME

> Thêm 1 em vitme tsubaki tổng dài 1m5 ht 1m15 phi 25 bước 20 song sinh với em kia mà ngắn hơn . Chẳng hiểu sao ko up hình được nên bác nào quan tâm thì vào zalo xem nhé


Cho cái giá và hình vào 0936211845 bác ơi.

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, anh em ở đây có thêm 1 đại da nhảy vào rồi

----------


## MINHAT

Mấy êm vít me và bàn xoay đã xong
Cập nhật thêm 1 hộp số Hacmonic size 60 cốt vào 5mm cốt ra 12 tỉ lệ 1:50 giá 300k
4 bạc 7007c nsk còn đẹp bi sáng bóng . Giá 600k
2 động pk268 dong 3A còn mới chưa qua sử dụng . Giá 300k

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật mấy đầu QTC đã ra đi 2 còn 5 bộ fix mạnh mùa tết 1tr5 cho 1 bộ đầy đủ nut và corles giá chỉ bán đến 25 al ưu tiên các bác ở sg vì em đi giao được . Nay vit teo ko ship chậm nữa nên các bác ở xa ship nhanh thì phí tới nóc luôn nên các bác cần cân đối nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Cuối năm đi bãi lại tha về mớ đồ , đúng là bệnh khó trị
4 bộ vexta a5109 size 86 dong 3a và driver đi kèm(đã có gạch). Còn lại 1 con lẽ và 3 con a 5110 ko có driver giá 5109 - 400k  5110 - 250k/1 lấy 3 con 700k


1 con servo 750w HC-MF như hình 500k(đã bán)



3 con step 2 con pk268 1 con pk266 300k



Combo nhôm ht 300 ray thk loại 2 rãnh bi áp má vitme thk loại 2 đường bi bước chưa đo chắc tầm 30 giá 800k (Đã bán)

----------


## Tuancoi

Cho mình đặt gạch bộ combo như đã giao dịch với bác chủ nhé.

----------


## MINHAT

> Cho mình đặt gạch bộ combo như đã giao dịch với bác chủ nhé.


Ok như đã thỏa thuận nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Năm mới chúc mọi người làm ăn phát đạt, có thêm nhiều dự án mới và thành công trong công việc
Chúc diên đàn ngày càng phát triển 
Đầu năm fix cái lấy lộc. Giảm 50% cho khách hàng đầu tiên( chỉ 1 món trong những thứ em còn nhé)

----------


## phuocviet346

Chúc mừng năm mới, hưởng ứng lấy lộc đầu năm của bác lấy 1 em đầu cắt QTC về chưng chơi

----------

thanhhaitdt

----------


## MINHAT

> Chúc mừng năm mới, hưởng ứng lấy lộc đầu năm của bác lấy 1 em đầu cắt QTC về chưng chơi


Thanks bạn ra tết mình đem lên cho bạn
Chúc bạn năm mới nhiều thành công

----------


## hoangmanh

Mình gạch một bộ đầu cắt QTC NT30 nhe! Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

> Mình gạch một bộ đầu cắt QTC NT30 nhe! Thanks


Ok bác số của bác là 364 cuối phải ko ?

----------


## hoangmanh

Đúng rồi bạn như chao đổi qua điện thoại nhé!

----------


## MINHAT

Up cho ngày mới
Còn 3 cań bt 30 corles 6mm fix còn  500k/ cái đầy đủ nut và corles nha, lấy 3 cái 1tr3

Đính kèm 31373

Đầu QTC đã ra đi 4 cái chỉ còn 2 cái xài nut và corles và 1 cái đầu col lắp đầu khoan nha

Đính kèm 31374

1 combo driver gồm 3 driver udx5107 cb tổng và boar kêt́ nối tính hiệu có đủ zăc cắm giá 500k

Đính kèm 31375

Mớ cb tháo tủ điện tầm 28 kg giá 120k/kg lấy hết giá tốt

Đính kèm 31376

----------


## MINHAT

Mới lấy bộ combo XZ kèm đầu lazer (gồm 1 gương phản xạ và 1 kính hội tụ) có chắn buị đầy đủ,đế nhôm dâý 40mm tháo từ máy cắt ống tròn nhìn rất chắc chắn, ray 20 vitme 20 bước 4 hay 5 gì đó em chưa đo nặng 104kg . Các bác xem hình trước nhé em sẽ thông tin chi tiết sau ạ

----------


## MINHAT

> Mới lấy bộ combo XZ kèm đầu lazer (gồm 1 gương phản xạ và 1 kính hội tụ) có chắn buị đầy đủ,đế nhôm dâý 40mm tháo từ máy cắt ống tròn nhìn rất chắc chắn, ray 20 vitme 20 bước 4 hay 5 gì đó em chưa đo nặng 104kg . Các bác xem hình trước nhé em sẽ thông tin chi tiết sau ạ


Đã xong thanks các bác

----------


## nzhuhu

Em ơi, cho anh hỏi tý, ngay chổ cái gương phản xạ có miếng che bụi màu đen cong cong đó, nó che cái gì vậy em ? Anh không thấy chổ nào để tia laser đến hết. Biết là bán rồi nhưng thắc mắc quá nên hỏi em tý. Cám ơn em nhiều.

----------


## MINHAT

> Em ơi, cho anh hỏi tý, ngay chổ cái gương phản xạ có miếng che bụi màu đen cong cong đó, nó che cái gì vậy em ? Anh không thấy chổ nào để tia laser đến hết. Biết là bán rồi nhưng thắc mắc quá nên hỏi em tý. Cám ơn em nhiều.


Nó che cái đường lazer từ ống phóng ra gương phản xạ đó anh

----------


## nzhuhu

Ah thì ra cái che bụi đó nó gắn vào gương phản xạ trên trục Y để che tia laser, em tháo ra để nó cong như vậy, anh lại suy nghĩ có khi nào nó che cái thằng Fiber Laser cable nên nó cong cong hông ta. Đúng là anh dốt mà, anh cứ hy vọng có bác nào lấy trục X là anh hợp tác liền nhưng mà có đại gia rước rồi, hàng hiếm có khác. Anh cám ơn nhiều nha.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về thêm mớ đồ linh tinh
21 con asm66mc-h100 bị cụt đuôi còn chụp nhựa ở côt́ .tình trạng còn đẹp chưa test . Giá 450k/1 con lấy 10 con thì 400/1, lấy hết giá tốt. Đã bán



Có 8 cái gối như hình kẹp được phi 80 vừa với con QTC  Của em hay spin 1.5 kw đều ok,nặng 12 kg bằng gang đúc ,kích thước như hình nhé. Giá 400k/1 cái


Tạm thời vậy đã

----------


## GOHOME

> Up cho ngày mới
> Còn 3 cań bt 30 corles 6mm fix còn  500k/ cái đầy đủ nut và corles nha, lấy 3 cái 1tr3
> 
> Đính kèm 31373
> 
> Đầu QTC đã ra đi 4 cái chỉ còn 2 cái xài nut và corles và 1 cái đầu col lắp đầu khoan nha
> 
> Đính kèm 31374
> 
> ...


Combo driver UDX sao không thấy hình em, nếu nhìn ok đi qua công viên Lê thị riêng alô cho anh.

----------


## phuocviet346

Gạch 1 cái gối nha bác, vài hôm nữa em vào lại SG lấy kèm QTC luôn nha.

----------


## MINHAT

Đây anh
Cuối tuần em qua em alo anh

----------


## MINHAT

> Gạch 1 cái gối nha bác, vài hôm nữa em vào lại SG lấy kèm QTC luôn nha.


Ok bạn khi nào vô alo mình

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, sao mất của mình 1 cái gối rồi

----------


## emptyhb

> Ok bạn khi nào vô alo mình


Để mình cái gối còn lại nha

----------


## MINHAT

Gối còn nhiều nha các bác

----------


## phunglong_ts

em hỏi cái ASM66 kia nó là loại 2phase hay gì ah. nó dùng driver nào đc bác.

----------


## Linh Jenny

Main Fanuc 6M đời đầu : A20B-0007-0010/06C
Giá 2tr

----------


## MINHAT

> em hỏi cái ASM66 kia nó là loại 2phase hay gì ah. nó dùng driver nào đc bác.


Nó là dong alpha step kèm hộp số hamonic ko độ rơ nha bạn

----------

phunglong_ts

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> em hỏi cái ASM66 kia nó là loại 2phase hay gì ah. nó dùng driver nào đc bác.


Loại này là step 2 pha có encoder.
Nếu dùng driver step 2pha thì bỏ qua encoder chạy cũng ngon.

Bác chủ lựa cho mình 1 con motor đẹp thiệt đẹp để dành làm trục A nhe

----------

phunglong_ts

----------


## GOHOME

> Đây anh
> Cuối tuần em qua em alo anh


Có cái áo của ụ vitme phi 46 &  47 đem cho anh luôn, khoảng mấy giờ em ghé?

----------


## MINHAT

Vẫn còn vài em gá spin bác nào cần thì ơí em nhé





Mấy em alpha vẫn còn fix mạnh cho bác nào lấy số lượng: asm66mc hộp số hamonic ko độ rơ 1:100 phù hợp làm trục a hay chế máy có vòng tua chậm hàng còn chụp cao su chưa qua sử dụng do thanh lý nên bị cắt dây . Đã ban   

ATTACH=CONFIG]31828[/ATTACH]


4 bộ 2phase size 86 vexta A5109 kèm driver fix mạnh (Đã có gạch)



2 em air pump iwaki thông số trên hình nhé. Giá fix 200k/1 Đã bán

----------


## legiao

> Vẫn còn vài em gá spin bác nào cần thì ơí em nhé
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mấy em alpha vẫn còn fix mạnh cho bác nào lấy số lượng: asm66mc hộp số hamonic ko độ rơ 1:100 phù hợp làm trục a hay chế máy có vòng tua chậm hàng còn chụp cao su chưa qua sử dụng do thanh lý nên bị cắt dây . Giá fix 400/1
> 
> 
> ...


Mình lấy 1 con awaki air pump nhé bác

----------


## hung1706

Mấy em alpha vẫn còn fix mạnh cho bác nào lấy số lượng: asm66mc hộp số hamonic ko độ rơ 1:100 phù hợp làm trục a hay chế máy có vòng tua chậm hàng còn chụp cao su chưa qua sử dụng do thanh lý nên bị cắt dây . Giá fix 400/1

Bác cho em hỏi số lượng có bao nhiêu ạ  :Big Grin: . Inbox số lượng và giá dùm em nha.
Thanks bác ạ !

----------


## MINHAT

> Mấy em alpha vẫn còn fix mạnh cho bác nào lấy số lượng: asm66mc hộp số hamonic ko độ rơ 1:100 phù hợp làm trục a hay chế máy có vòng tua chậm hàng còn chụp cao su chưa qua sử dụng do thanh lý nên bị cắt dây . Giá fix 400/1
> 
> Bác cho em hỏi số lượng có bao nhiêu ạ . Inbox số lượng và giá dùm em nha.
> Thanks bác ạ !


Đã ib cho bạn rồi nhé

Cập nhật 2 em pump đã có gạch

----------


## len_ken

@ MINHNHAT : Chào bác , bác có hộp số harmonic tháo motor khônng ạ , nếu bác có để em 4 chiếc với ạ .

----------


## MINHAT

> @ MINHNHAT : Chào bác , bác có hộp số harmonic tháo motor khônng ạ , nếu bác có để em 4 chiếc với ạ .


Đang còn mấy cái để về nhà mình xem lại rồi báo bạn nha

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật ngày mới
3 con A5110 của vexta dong 3A size 86 . Giá 200k/1 con lấy hết 500k
Đính kèm 31995

Cụm combo tinh chỉnh xài trượt mang cá ht tầm 50 có cái ống bẻ góc 45 độ bên trong có gương phản xạ giá 200k


Đính kèm 31996Đính kèm 31997

2 cái pame chỉnh aṕ suất 150k

Đính kèm 31998

Máy rửa xe xài điện 110 đã test chạy ok , ko có ống lười chế nên bán như vậy. Giá 600k(Đã bán)



3 cụm gương phản xạ và 1 cụm kính hội tụ của máy lazer 1.5kw . Giá 200k/1 cụm, lấy hết 700k(đã bán)
Đính kèm 32000Đính kèm 32001Đính kèm 32002Đính kèm 32003

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm vài món
Xy mini ht 20x20 phù hợp cho mấy bác chơi macro có sẵn 4 cái cảm biến hành trình và 2 động cơ limo . Giá 200k ( Đã bán) 

ATTACH=CONFIG]32059[/ATTACH]

2 cái pame 1 cái trong 1 cái ngoài em bán cả 2 nha. Giá 400k



2 con dc servo thông số trên hình nhé ,con màu xám bị cụt đây . Giá 2 con là 400k



1 cặp ke vuông bằng gang đúc 170x230x65 nặng tầm 10kg được phay vuông góc có sẵn lỗ bắt ốc . Giá 400k đã bán



Vitme kudura tổng dài 230 ht 120 phi 12 bước 4 . Giá 200k ( Đã bán)  

Vít me 1405 tổng dài 200 ht 90 có sẵn gối và khớp nối 6-8 giá 250k(đã bán)



Vitme thk 1404 tổng dài 200 ht115 tình trạng như hình ko rơ lắc . Giá 150 k (Đã bán)



Hộp số backlash vừa con step size 42 tl 10:1 độ rơ 8 arcmin lỗ cốt vào 8mm ra cốt 10mm . Giá 200k (Đã Bán)

----------


## VanToan234

> Cập nhật ngày mới
> 3 con A5110 của vexta dong 3A size 86 . Giá 200k/1 con lấy hết 500k
> Đính kèm 31995
> 
> Cụm combo tinh chỉnh xài trượt mang cá ht tầm 50 có cái ống bẻ góc 45 độ bên trong có gương phản xạ giá 200k
> 
> 
> Đính kèm 31996Đính kèm 31997
> 
> ...


bác ơi có thể cho em xin ít thông tin món "2 cái pame chỉnh aṕ suất 150k" không ạ? hình bị lỗi rồi  :Smile:

----------


## MINHAT

Đây bạn 
Hoặc có thể vào zalo của mình xem nhé 0938397708

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Xy hành trình 20x20
Vitme có gối 200k 
Hộp số
  mình lấy 3 em  nhe

----------


## Xuan Gio

Nhuong lai minh cai xy duoc khong? Dang can em nay!

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật tình hình là hộp số,vitme và bộ xy đã ra đi chỉ còn mấy món còn lại. 
Mới về thêm it́ vitme và ray trượt mini, do về trễ nên chưa xem kỹ các bác xem hình trước nhé, ngày mai em sẽ thông tin chi tiết ạ

----------


## Gamo

> 1 cặp ke vuông bằng gang đúc 170x230x65 nặng tầm 10kg được phay vuông góc có sẵn lỗ bắt ốc . Giá 400k


Cho mình đặt nhe

----------


## MINHAT

> Cho mình đặt nhe


Ok bác cuối tuần em lên alo bác

----------


## sontnt

đám ray mini có cặp nào hành trình khoảng > hoặc ~200 ko bác, có cho em xin giá nha. Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Có mấy cặp này là ht 200 thôi bác 300k/cặp nha
(2 cặp đã có gạch)

----------


## sontnt

còn mấy cặp ray mini kia dài bao nhiêu ạ, cho em xin giá luôn nha

----------


## MINHAT

> còn mấy cặp ray mini kia dài bao nhiêu ạ, cho em xin giá luôn nha


Chỉ còn 1 cặp bản 9mm dài 200 con trượt dài 31 . Giá 150k

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật vài bộ vitme mini 
2 bộ vitme ray trượt nsk ,ray nsk bản 25 dài 190 ht100 ,vitme nsk 1210 c1z tổng dài 200 ht80 có đủ gối ,áo,ổ bi phía sau và khớp nối lỗ vào 6mm mặt bích size 42 . Giá 450k/bộ

Đính kèm 32173

1 cây vitme nsk 1205 c5z đầy đủ gối áo con trượt tổng dài 170 ht 30 nếu tháo giảm chấn thêm được 20 mặt bích size 60. Giá 350k

Đính kèm 32176

2 cây nsk 1210 c1z ht80 đủ gối, áo,và ổ bi,có sẵn khớp nối cốt vào 6mm mặt bích size 42. Giá 300k/1

Đính kèm 32177

1cây giống 2 cây trên mà không có khớp nối và cụm gối . Giá 200k

Đính kèm 32178

1 bộ như hình vitme kuroda 1210 ht 80 có đủ gối áo con trượt và khớp nối ,nguyên bản chỉ có 1 cây ray 12 nên mình lấy thêm 1 cây của nsk 2 con trượt về cho các bác chế cháo. Giá 350k

----------


## phuocviet346

1 bộ như hình vitme kuroda 1210 ht 80 có đủ gối áo con trượt và khớp nối ,nguyên bản chỉ có 1 cây ray 12 nên mình lấy thêm 1 cây của nsk 2 con trượt về cho các bác chế cháo. Giá 350k

[/QUOTE]

Gạch này nha

----------


## MINHAT

Định mua về để làm mà nhìn lại thì còn quá nhiều thứ phải làm trước nên đăng lên cho bác nào cần
Khung máy cắt dây ,hành trình tầm 170x250 bằng gang đúc nặng tầm 170kg vitme cơ 2001 ray trượt bi dang̣ úp mặt có sẵn ụ z và 2 con dc servo bác nào làm máy c thì về chế lại ray . Và cuối cùng là giá cho em nó theo chồng là 4tr5( Fix còn 4tr)



Máy phay cạnh nitto koki dang cốt giữa phay được cạnh vuông hay tròn đều ok sử dụng điện 100v. Giá fix còn 800k Đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật cuối tuần
Êtô thuỷ lực có bàn xoay 360 độ ko có hàm bác nào lấy về tìm miếng sắt lắp vào là ok . Giá 1tr2

----------


## MINHAT

Rãnh rỗi lấy 2 miếng sắt lắp vô thì được cái gọi là hàm fix còn 1000k đến thứ 5 ko bác nào lấy em chuyển sang cơ để xài luôn

----------


## MINHAT

Do thay đổi kết cấu nên bán lại 3 cái hộp số size 86 tỷ lê  5:1 tháo ra từ mấy con leadshine. Giá 800k/1 lấy cả 3 2tr2

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm
2 em máy hút bụi 1 cái của Makita cái kia giống y chắc là hàng nhaý nhưng test chạy thì cũng ngang nhau xài điện 100v 1050w 10.000/min lực hút rất mạnh. giá con Makita 1tr con còn lại 900k lấy cả 2 1tr8 đã có gạch



Combo kr 30 có sẵn con 5phase pk543 & khớp nối vitme bước 10 ht 230 còn trượt nhẹ nhàng êm ái ko rơ ráo gì. Giá (đã bán)

----------


## GOHOME

Gạch kr 30

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Gạch kr 30


Xếp gạch kr30

----------


## MINHAT

> Gạch kr 30


Bác Baole lấy rồi anh ơi

----------


## GOHOME

> Xếp gạch kr30


Vía nặng quá!

----------


## nicowando

Kaka , bộ kr30 mà hành trình 55 hay 100 , đầy đủ áo thì đẹp nhĩ  :Big Grin:

----------


## MINHAT

Bộ ray trượt vitme phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy in 3d hay lazer đều ok. Ray trượt tròn có đế phi 13 của NB Japan 4 con trượt, vitme Thk 1616 ht 400 có sẵn gối fk và áo con trượt. Giá 800k

----------


## CNC FANUC

[QUOTE=MINHAT;102204]Cuối năm đi bãi lại tha về mớ đồ , đúng là bệnh khó trị
4 bộ vexta a5109 size 86 dong 3a và driver đi kèm(đã có gạch). Còn lại 1 con lẽ và 3 con a 5110 ko có driver giá 5109 - 400k  5110 - 250k/1 lấy 3 con 700k
Đính kèm 31107Đính kèm 31108

Cái này còn ko em lượm

----------


## MINHAT

Còn nha bạn

----------


## MINHAT

Up cho ngày mới
Chiều về bị thằng chủ bãi gạ tình ôm thêm 2 cục nợ
2 cái kính hiển vi thanh lý trong bệnh viện nào đó
1 cái màu xám hiệu Zeizz của Germany tinh chỉnh xyz sử dụng điện 220 có nút điều chỉnh ánh sáng ,đã test lên đèn giá đã bán



1 cái của olympus to hơn tý cơ cấu trượt xyz và bàn xoay ,và thêm trục nâng hạ thấu kính ,có 4 ống kính cho mức độ khác nhau ,phía sau có 2 cái zăc chẳng biết để làm gì , có cái cần gạt thấy để chữ photo chắc là có kết nối hình ảnh ra bên ngoài,có cái ổ khóa mà không có chìa( cái này liên hệ bác Thanhhai nhé) tình hình em nó bị đứt cầu chì nên không biết sống chết nên em mua sao bán vậy. Giá đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm một bộ combo Thk kr tổng dài 1m81 ht 1m5 full thép nặng 53kg được mạ đen hết, hàng chưa qua sử dụng nha,do để ngoài bãi nên dính bụi , bộ này bước lớn tầm 30 phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy lazer hay plaxma hoặc làm máy gỗ là ok. Giá 6tr

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm bộ combo full thép nặng 70kg xài trượt mang cá ,vitme bi bước 4 hay 5 gì đó chưa đo ht tầm 220 có sẵn mặt bích lắp motor và ụ gá dao tiện. Giá đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

Còn 3 cây vitme duple nut thk 1404 cấp chính xác c7 tình trạng còn đẹp ht tầm 170-200 phù hợp làm z . Giá 300/1. Đã bán

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## MINHAT

Vừa lấy 3 em khung máy xyz kèm đầu bt15 có sẵn ụ dao và cơ cấu kẹp nhả dao đầy đủ,hai bên có lắp sẵn 2 ty lò xo đối trọng ht tầm 200x300x250 ray 25 vitme bước 10 phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy mini ăn nhôm hay sắt nhẹ đều ok , giá trọn bộ là 8tr còn bác nào muốn mua khung xyz ko thì 5tr5 còn đầu bt15 và ụ dao là 2tr5 . Bác nào lấy hết sẽ có giá tốt. Ưu tiên lấy trong ngày em còn gửi liền được vì chiều em về bình phước cn mới lên


Đầu atc

Ụ dao

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật tình hình là 3 em nó đã theo chồng,chỉ còn lại 2 bộ bt15 fix còn 2tr/bộ bác nào lấy 2 bộ tặng kèm 1 cán có sẵn corles gá dao 10mm

ATTACH=CONFIG]33160[/ATTACH]

----------


## MinhPT

> Thêm bộ combo full thép nặng 70kg xài trượt mang cá ,vitme bi bước 4 hay 5 gì đó chưa đo ht tầm 220 có sẵn mặt bích lắp motor và ụ gá dao tiện. Giá đã bán


Bác ơi, còn ụ gá dao tiện rời không bác?

----------


## Tuancoi

> Thêm bộ combo full thép nặng 70kg xài trượt mang cá ,vitme bi bước 4 hay 5 gì đó chưa đo ht tầm 220 có sẵn mặt bích lắp motor và ụ gá dao tiện. Giá đã bán


Đã chuyển tiền mua con tàu chiến với 2 khẩu đại bác trên boong tàu. Hi vọng bác chủ xuất xưởng nguyên bản.

----------


## MINHAT

> Đã chuyển tiền mua con tàu chiến với 2 khẩu đại bác trên boong tàu. Hi vọng bác chủ xuất xưởng nguyên bản.


Bác yên tâm nhé hàng của bác sao em để vậy ko thiếu con ốc nào, à mà đại bác thì có 1 thôi nhé bác cái kia bị mất ụ trượt mang cá rồi bác đòi thêm là em ko có đâu đấy( bác xem lại hình nhé)

@-MinhPt  -  loại khác được ko bác,nếu đúng loại đó thì mình xem lúc nào có mình lấy cho

----------


## MinhPT

> @-MinhPt  -  loại khác được ko bác,nếu đúng loại đó thì mình xem lúc nào có mình lấy cho


Vâng, em cần gá lên cái máy tiện mini, để điều chỉnh chiều cao của dao tiện. Em chỉ cần cái nhỏ nhỏ, đặt trong lòng bàn tay là được ạ.

Bác thấy thì báo em nhé.

----------


## MINHAT

Combo xy full thép tầm hơn 200kg phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy ăn kim loại , các bác xem hình trước nhé mai em sẽ thông tin chi tiết ạ



Em nó có sẵn mặt bích bác nào quan tâm sáng mai có thể đến chân cầu bình thuận xem trực tiếp nhé vì nếu không ai lấy sớm thì chiều mai em nó về đât́ đỏ miền đông ạ
Thêm 2 em vitme 1602 cấp chính xác c3z ht tầm 300  có sẵn gối áo như hình giá đã bán



Combo tinh chỉnh xy ht 20x20 phù hợp cho mấy bác chơi macro có sẵn mặt bích. Giá 400k
1 bộ combo rời . đã bán

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

cho em ké bán con biến tần nhé anh Nhật.
biến tần yakawa 7.5kw (10hp) điện áp 220v, tần số 400hz, hình thức mẫu mã như hình, chưa qua sửa chữa. đã test với spindle china lên 400hz ok rồi.
giá bán 4.5tr

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm ít thông tin bộ combo full thép nặng hơn 250kg tổng dài 700x700 cao 320 hành trình 300x300 ray trượt THK HSR30 Vitme THK KX 2510 douple nut trượt còn êm giá đi nhanh 6tr

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là có 3 cây sắt hộp 200x200 dài từ 5-6m 1 cây được phay phẳng 2 mặt trên và dưới nặng tầm 3-400kg 1 cây bác nào có dự án làm máy gỗ hay lớn hơn thì xúc nhé,về chỉ việc khoan lỗ bắt ray là ok, nó kêu 12k/1kg em trả được 10k bác nào lấy lh em nếu ok cho em xin 2k uống nước mía



Thêm một bộ combo full thép trượt mang cá nguyên bản em nó nằm trên con máy tiện cnc ht được 230 nặng tầm 80kg phù hợp cho bác nào dùng ăn kim loại nhé. Giá 2tr3
Em này mới rã nên lau chùi là sáng bóng

----------


## Danang cncrouter

> Tình hình là có 3 cây sắt hộp 200x200 dài từ 5-6m 1 cây được phay phẳng 2 mặt trên và dưới nặng tầm 3-400kg 1 cây bác nào có dự án làm máy gỗ hay lớn hơn thì xúc nhé,về chỉ việc khoan lỗ bắt ray là ok, nó kêu 12k/1kg em trả được 10k bác nào lấy lh em nếu ok cho em xin 2k uống nước mía
> 
> 
> 
> Thêm một bộ combo full thép trượt mang cá nguyên bản em nó nằm trên con máy tiện cnc ht được 230 nặng tầm 80kg phù hợp cho bác nào dùng ăn kim loại nhé. Giá 2tr3
> Em này mới rã nên lau chùi là sáng bóng


Bạn làm việc 3 cây hộp vuông 200 giùm m nhé. 
Dt 0905019904.

----------


## CNC FANUC

Ko biết cos phải em hơi sốt ruột quá ko, em chuyển tiền 3 ngày rồi mà hỏi gửi hàng chưa mãi chẳng thấy hồi âm tiền trao mà ko biết khi nào đươcj mucs chao

----------


## MINHAT

Bác thông cảm 2 hôm nay mình đi sg mới về đến nhà, sáng mình gửi cho bác nhé

----------


## thaibinhcnc

còn hộp 200 ko bác

----------


## MINHAT

Mấy cây sắt đã có người lấy rồi nha bạn thaibinhcnc

Hết tiền em lại bán cái cặp da tầm 300x400x150 hàng của đức quốc xã bên trong là em kính lúp để bàn có hệ thống gương ở đế và phía trên thấu kính,khung nhôm rất chắc chắn có nút chỉnh thấu kính lên xuống và có đèn và quạt tản nhiệt,tình trạng còn đẹp . Giá đã bán


Bộ điều khiển lazer cầm tay có tích hợp màn hình ,có sẵn dây cáp tín hiệu 3m,ko rành về loại này nên bán mù nha. Giá 800k



Và 1 em khoan từ mới lấy về để mai em test rồi thông tin nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Em khoan từ đã test chạy ok nha các bác,lực hích rất mạnh . Giá đi nhanh 4tr

----------


## vndic

mình lấy khoan từ nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> mình lấy khoan từ nhé


Ok bác như đã nói qua đt nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Đã vỡ gạch nên em khoan từ vẫn còn nha các bác

----------


## hieu_potter

Em đang cần một cái ụ chống tâm cho con máy tiện gỗ. kích thước cỡ tầm 30 cm cao. Không biết bác chủ thớt có k nhỉ?

----------


## MINHAT

> Vâng, em cần gá lên cái máy tiện mini, để điều chỉnh chiều cao của dao tiện. Em chỉ cần cái nhỏ nhỏ, đặt trong lòng bàn tay là được ạ.
> 
> Bác thấy thì báo em nhé.


Đang có 1 bộ baṇ cần thì lh mình nhé

@ - hieu_potter : chống tâm mình ko có nhé

----------


## hieu_potter

Cám ơn Bác. Vì em ở tỉnh nên khó kiếm đồ quá!

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Bác thông cảm 2 hôm nay mình đi sg mới về đến nhà, sáng mình gửi cho bác nhé


Tranh thủ giúp em với nha

----------


## MINHAT

> Tranh thủ giúp em với nha


Uả sao bạn nói tính lại để lấy combo xy mà,nếu ko lấy thì mai mình gửi cái kia cho bạn nhé

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Uả sao bạn nói tính lại để lấy combo xy mà,nếu ko lấy thì mai mình gửi cái kia cho bạn nhé


chẳng thấy bác thông tin có tìm được lại cho em ko,  tiền chuyển rồi em ko muốn nhận lại vì mất 2 lần phí, thôi h bác chuyển cho em đi mà mấy cái dập móp kia bác bao sài nhưng mà sài ko được thì tiền ship qua lại ai sẽ chịu đây, bác bảo bù cho em thì phải bù giá trị tương đương hoặc lớn hơn chứ ko thể bủ theo kiểu có gì bù nấy, mong bác phản hồi sớm

----------


## MINHAT

Sanǵ giờ mới lên đúng ra là đã thỏa thuận với bạn lấy con động cơ to để bù cho bạn là mình đã chiụ thiệt rồi mà còn bao xài nếu không được mình đổi laị phí mình chịu, mà giờ lên đây thấy bài viết của bạn muốn nan̉ luôn ,thế nào là dập móp driver chạy max dong 6a đẹp như mới thêm động cơ vexta pk299 tuy để lâu hơi xấu tý nhưng còn quay rất êm mà đổi cho bộ kia có 500k thì tui nghĩ trên đây chắc có mình tui làm kiểu đó thôi. Nên giờ bạn gửi lại mình stk mình gửi bạn 1tr1 xem như bù tiền phí cho bạn 100k

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Sanǵ giờ mới lên đúng ra là đã thỏa thuận với bạn lấy con động cơ to để bù cho bạn là mình đã chiụ thiệt rồi mà còn bao xài nếu không được mình đổi laị phí mình chịu, mà giờ lên đây thấy bài viết của bạn muốn nan̉ luôn ,thế nào là dập móp driver chạy max dong 6a đẹp như mới thêm động cơ vexta pk299 tuy để lâu hơi xấu tý nhưng còn quay rất êm mà đổi cho bộ kia có 500k thì tui nghĩ trên đây chắc có mình tui làm kiểu đó thôi. Nên giờ bạn gửi lại mình stk mình gửi bạn 1tr1 xem như bù tiền phí cho bạn 100k


Hi tui cũng đâu có muốn đòi lại tiền đâu tui chỉ mong nhận hàng sớm, tất nhiên ai mua hàng chẳng muốn mua đồ đẹp tuy rằng tui chỉ để thí nghiệm nhưng xấu quá tui thà ko chơi, tui cũng chẳng có ý chỉ trích hay làm mất uy tín của bác nhưng mà lâu quá, bác bận tui cũng chẳng có thời gian, tui kêu ko phải vì sợ mất tiền, h giao dịch xong thì thôi ko bàn tới chuyện này nữa

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật vài món cho có tụ
1 em Spindle air bering cho bác nào thích nghiên cứu,từ lúc lấy về chỉ biết ngắm thui,giờ ngắm xong rồi nên bán lại. Giá đã bán



Combo tinh chỉnh xyz mini ht 20x20x20 . Giá đã bán



2 bộ combo cơ xyz phù hợp làm máy khoan mạch in ht 50x50x100 . Giá đã bán



1 em khoan chaỵ cơm phong cách cổ điển. Giá đã bán



Thêm 1 em phay vat́ cạnh sắt nitto koki sử dụng điện 100v . Giá đã bán

----------


## ngocpham

Gạch em Air bearing nhé

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

Mình đăng ký 1 bộ "bộ combo cơ xyz phù hợp làm máy khoan mạch in ht 50x50x100 . Giá 700k" bác nhé.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lấy em khoan quay tay 150k nhe

----------


## Xuan Gio

Neu con thi minh gach may cai nay nhe.




> Combo tinh chỉnh xyz mini ht 20x20x20 . Giá 400k
> 
> Đính kèm 33999
> 
> 2 bộ combo cơ xyz phù hợp làm máy khoan mạch in ht 50x50x100 . Giá 700k
> 
> Đính kèm 34000

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 6 em j2-40a hàng vừa tháo tủ điện 2tr6 1 em lấy hết giá tốt . Đã có gạch



Và 1 em xyz kèm đầu bt30 gá dao tự động ht khá lớn kết cấu giống em howa nhưng ht lớn hơn, ko có đế trục x , về chế lại bàn là chiến ok ,trời mưa gió nên chưa đo được để chiều em thông tin chi tiết nhé. Đã bán

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## Nam CNC

Xin chú Minh Nhật ké 1 xíu .

tui có cái bệ phía dưới của máy mài , dài dài , hành trình 500 hơn , hơi rỉ sét ray ( xem như xong ) visme thì mới tinh , nặng hơn 200Kg , ai hốt cái này muốn hốt cái bệ X cho nó thì qua tui xem hen , ưng cái bụng hốt luôn cho rộng nhà tui ( bán giùm mà sao cực quá vậy nè ) Giá 3500K giá vốn thằng bạn nó mua .... em chỉ biết bán thôi nhá , đừng hỏi em nhiều . Giá không bao ship đâu .


mà lỡ chẳng có ma nào quan tâm cho tui cái mật thư cái XYZ kia kèm BT30 xem chơi... biết đâu có đường binh.

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm thông tin . Ht em nó tầm 600x300x200 ray xy bản 25 z 15 - vitme x 3205 yz 2005 bác nào lấy bộ này thêm bộ đế x của anh Namcnc nữa là quá ngon cho 1 em ăn kim loại

----------


## Gamo

Con này quá ngon

----------

MINHAT

----------


## Nam CNC

Á cái bệ bên em nó xài ray 25 luôn .... hohoho , lấy cây ray trong hình quất qua là xong  ,visme của nó là 2005 , cấp chính xác của mài là khỏi bàn , hàng công nghiệp thì C3 thôi, khỏi nghĩ .


Cu Minh Nhật , chưa thấy nhắn tin nha.

----------


## truongkiet

bác minhnhat với Namcnc mật thư cho e nha đang quan tâm

----------


## Nam CNC

mật thư gì tui để giá rõ mồn một mà , bán giúp thôi á . Hỏi ông Minh nhật còn lại là xong

----------


## haianhelectric

j2s-40A không có động cơ hả chủ thớt.

----------


## MINHAT

> j2s-40A không có động cơ hả chủ thớt.


Em nó là j2 nha ko có động cơ tại máy cùi chụp nó vậy chứ bên ngoài nó đẹp hơn nhiều

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm bộ servo mr-j2-350a hàng mới rã máy còn đủ zac cắm. Đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

Biến tần zakawa j7 3.7kw 400hz hàng tháo tủ điện còn đẹp long lanh . Giá 3tr5

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình là khách hàng của em thay đổi dự án nên đã lấy con có đầu bt30 giờ dư ra 1 con Howa hôm trước bác nào mua hụt thì vẫn còn cơ hội nhé,em này ko có ụ bàn t nhưng em vẫn còn 1 cán dao đầy đủ nút và corles 6mm nên em bán chung luôn về chỉ việc chế cái bàn là chiến thôi,tình trạng em nó còn đủ khớp hộp, trục chính và khớp nối vitme,chắn bụi và aó che z đầy đủ. Bàn t trên hình ko còn nha,hiện tại em nó về bình phước rồi nên bác nào ở sài gòn lấy thì em gửi xe ra bx miền đông còn hà nội thì em gửi xe đò nhé
Còn bác nào muốn làm ụ bàn t thì liên hệ Khanh romeo nhé

----------


## dobinh1961

> Cập nhật vài món cho có tụ
> 1 em Spindle air bering cho bác nào thích nghiên cứu,từ lúc lấy về chỉ biết ngắm thui,giờ ngắm xong rồi nên bán lại. Giá 300k
> 
> Đính kèm 33998
> 
> Combo tinh chỉnh xyz mini ht 20x20x20 . Giá 400k
> 
> Đính kèm 33999
> 
> ...


giá tốt quá

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Em cập nhật tí
1em phay cạnh Sắt của Nitto koki có sẵn chip phay xài điện 100v . Giá đã bán



2 em bàn t bé bé kích thước tầm 300x400 chỉ có 1 rãnh t ở giữa,nguyên bản nó nằm trên máy phay mini. Giá 400k/1 cái đã có gạch


3 cặp bạc 7008c còn quay êm ái 400k/cặp,lấy hết 1tr

----------


## saudau

Kích thước cái  mặt bàn giữa bao nhiu vậy bác?

----------


## cuibaptiensinh

> Em cập nhật tí
> 1em phay cạnh Sắt của Nitto koki có sẵn chip phay xài điện 100v . Giá 800k
> 
> 
> 
> 2 em bàn t bé bé kích thước tầm 300x400 chỉ có 1 rãnh t ở giữa,nguyên bản nó nằm trên máy phay mini. Giá 400k/1 cái
> 
> 
> 3 cặp bạc 7008c còn quay êm ái 400k/cặp,lấy hết 1tr


em gạch 1 cái bàn t nhé. thứ 2 em chạy lên lấy ạ

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm bộ vitme vừa tháo từ máy cắt dây sodick còn rất đẹp vitme xy nsk 2004 cấp chính xác c1z còn đủ gối và áo con trượt ,bk bf đều xài 2 bạc 7, z chỉ có vitme thk dong kx độ chính xác cao có sẵn luôn 2 bạc 7. Nói chung hàng tháo từ máy cắt dây đời mới nên ko phải lo nghĩ về độ rơ nhé
Giá đã bán

----------


## dobinh1961

Tiếc thật toàn ở trong nam

----------


## Himd

bộ vitme vừa tháo từ máy cắt dây sodick còn rất đẹp vitme xy nsk 2004 cấp chính xác c1z còn đủ gối và áo con trượt ,bk bf đều xài 2 bạc 7, z chỉ có vitme thk dong kx độ chính xác cao có sẵn luôn 2 bạc 7. Nói chung hàng tháo từ máy cắt dây đời mới nên ko phải lo nghĩ về độ rơ nhé
Giá cho cả bộ là 3tr

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...#ixzz4blhoy2a3

Cho cái hành trình  cũng muốn lấy

----------


## MINHAT

Hix em quên hành trình xyz của nó là 330x330x150

----------


## ngocpham

Đẹp quá, mình lấy nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> Đẹp quá, mình lấy nhé


Ok bác như đã nói trên đt nhé

----------


## buithonamk42

Hôm nay đi làm không để ý tiếc quá, bác ngọc phạm chia cho em 1 cây hình trình 300 được không?

----------


## ngocpham

> Hôm nay đi làm không để ý tiếc quá, bác ngọc phạm chia cho em 1 cây hình trình 300 được không?


Mình đang cần cho dự án cần độ chính xác, lúc trước thấy bác thanhhaidt bán mấy lần mà ko được. Bác thông cảm nhé

----------


## buithonamk42

không sao mà, mình tìm cây khác

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật
Fix mạnh trong 2 ngày hôm nay với ngay mai. Còn 5 cái driver mr-j2-40a hàng tháo tủ còn đẹp fix còn đã bán


Biến tần yakawa j7 3.7 kw đã test với con động cơ 2.1kw của mỹ chạy ok. Giá fix còn 3tr2 



Con howa kèm cán bt15 đang ngậm dao 6mm fix còn 6tr5. Em nó còn nguyên bản em chưa đung̣ gì hết,còn đủ khớp nối mềm và khớp nối hộp số
Đã có gạch


Combo xy ht 300x300 nặng hơn 250kg fix còn 5tr5
Đã bán



Combo bằng đá của máy cắt dây ht tầm 400 khá nặng tầm 70kg fix còn 1tr8

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm bộ combo xy mini tháo từ máy cắt dây,mặt trên và dưới là thép ở giữa làm bằng đá để cách điện xài trượt con lăn ,có sẵn mặt bích servo 50w và mấy con công tắc hành trình,vitme phi 8 bước 2 ht 60x60 nặng tầm 13kg. Giá 1tr3

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về 18kg bạc 7006c hàng chưa qua sử dụng còn đẹp giá 200k/1 cặp lấy nhiều giá tốt

----------


## katum573

Chừng nào giao hàng cho mình đây bác.

----------


## buuck

> Mới về 18kg bạc 7006c hàng chưa qua sử dụng còn đẹp giá 200k/1 cặp lấy nhiều giá tốt


Chào BácMinhHat. Bác có bạc đạn 7002c & 7004c  không. Bác nt lại nha. Vì ko thấy số liên lạc.

----------


## MINHAT

> Chừng nào giao hàng cho mình đây bác.


T2 mình giao nhé

----------


## huanpt

T2 giao cho anh luôn nha

----------


## MINHAT

Hôm nay em lên trễ mai em giao cho các bác nhé

Có cây sắt hộp có sẵn ray hsr35 tổng dài tầm 8m phần có ray tầm 6m giá 15k/1kg. bác nào cần thì ơí em nhé

----------


## mactech

Như alo bác lấy giúp em cái hộp này nhé!

----------


## thaibinhcnc

> Như alo bác lấy giúp em cái hộp này nhé!


bác nhanh thế

----------

mactech

----------


## phongvan

toàn hàng ngon, chúc thớt bán đắt khách

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về thêm 1 em plaxma hàng thụy điển em nó chuyên dùng cho cnc xài điện 3pha 380v 100A cắt được tầm 18-20mm đầy đủ dây 7m, đầu cắt tay và đầu cắt thẳng giá 18tr

----------


## huanpt

Mới nhận hàng, thấy 1 đám có vạch 1 đám không. Bác nào rành vụ này không?
Chắc chỉ là chiều lắp?
Hồi xưa tháo cái gối vit me, cũng thấy cái bạc có vạch, em gắn ngược, em hối hận đến giờ.

----------


## solero

> Mới nhận hàng, thấy 1 đám có vạch 1 đám không. Bác nào rành vụ này không?
> Chắc chỉ là chiều lắp?
> Hồi xưa tháo cái gối vit me, cũng thấy cái bạc có vạch, em gắn ngược, em hối hận đến giờ.


Cụ chịu khó mò số serie nhé. Thường sẽ là 123456A và 123456B là 1 cặp. Em tháo máy thấy vậy. Em nghĩ khi sản xuất hãng đã làm 1 cặp đã được cân chỉnh ngon nhất khi ốp vào nhau không rơ không kích, sau đó máy laser đánh dấu chữ V.

----------


## Nam CNC

ông kem làm quá , bạc nào sản xuất ra rồi bán mà không đạt tiêu chuẩn , cần gì mà phải lựa đúng 1 cặp ngon nhất , cái này là của cái hãng nào đó nó mua lắp ráp hàng loạt , nó cho 1 phát laser cho người thợ khỏi sợ lộn chiều , tui đã mua 10 cái mà chưa thấy A hay B , A hay B là do ông thợ lắp ráp đánh dấu khi ráp thôi chứ hãng nó không có đánh dấu đâu. 


Đánh giá lô bạc này là hàng mới chưa xài , chưa thấy vết sướt dọc bên trong và ngoài ( chỉ suất hiện khi lắp ghép vào trụ ) hàng tốc độ cao , cấp chính xác P5 , hàng dành cho spindle ạ . Em đã mua 10 cái để dành.


Bạc này chỉ có áo qua 1 lớp dầu hay nhớt bảo vệ chứ chưa có mỡ gì hết nha , anh em không biết lắp vào xài luôn thì khổ . Lưu ý mỡ chỉ cho vừa đủ , chỉ 1 tí tẹo trên mổi viên bi , khi quay tự bôi trơn đều , đừng nhét đặc nghẹt vào vòng bạc đạn ,khi quay tốc độ cao thoát nhiệt không tốt sẽ cháy luôn mỡ bò và lúc đó bạc quay nữa thì tèo em.

----------

cnclaivung, MINHAT, mr.fun, ngocsut

----------


## ducduy9104

> Mới nhận hàng, thấy 1 đám có vạch 1 đám không. Bác nào rành vụ này không?
> Chắc chỉ là chiều lắp?
> Hồi xưa tháo cái gối vit me, cũng thấy cái bạc có vạch, em gắn ngược, em hối hận đến giờ.


Em đoán chiều mở miệng côn là chiều tháo bi ra khỏi vòng bạc. Lắp thì theo chiều ngược lại.

----------


## GORLAK

Lắp làm sao bác Nam hướng dẫn tí cho ae học hỏi đi ah..

----------


## cnclaivung

cái này em nhớ trước tháo trong spinl shenyu có thấy
nó ráp 2 cái dấu đó thành V hướng thường, góc chỉa xuống, sau này mua đúng vậy 1 cặp 700k về để y vậy lắp, chạy 2 năm rồi

----------


## Nam CNC

việc lắp ngược hướng hay củng hướng đều ok , nhưng hầu hết em tháo spindle ra thì họ đều lắp cúng hướng , việc lắp cùng hướng thì khí lock ốc cố định 2 bạc thì lúc này nó thành 1 khối không nhúc nhích gì hết  , còn lắp ngược hướng thì nó vẫn tiếp tục lúc lắc đến khi nào lắp thêm cái áo ngoài thì mới cố định . nhưng việc lắp ngược hướng rất khó canh chỉnh và kiểm tra do đó em tháo ra toàn chỉ thấy lắp đúng 1 kiểu cùng chiều. 1 số spindle để tăng thêm khả năng định tâm và độ vững thì 1 cặp được lắp còn có thêm 1 bộ vành đệm ngoài và trong để tăng thêm khoảng cách 2 bạc. .


Gần như tháo nhiều spindle , cả 1 hệ bạc đạn 2 bạc , 3 bạc, 4 bạc , 5 bạc và 6 bạc , việc chịu lực tì khi dao ăn vào phôi thì chỉ duy nhất 1 bạc chịu tải trong cả hệ , còn tất cả còn lại chỉ là định tâm cho chuẩn , do đó nhiều bạc chưa chắc là chịu tải cao hơn , nhưng nhiều bạc thì mắc tiền hơn hehehe.  Khi hư hỏng thông thường chỉ hư cặp bạc đạn chổ chịu lực tì , còn mấy cái còn lại thì chưa sao , do chỉ định tâm nên các bạc này đều có size nhỏ hơn để có thể có tuổi thọ cao hơn nếu quay cùng 1 tốc độ , cái này là bạc chết tự nhiên do xài nhiều nha , chứ còn nằm bãi nhiễm mưa thì sét từ trong ra ngoài , bỏ hết luôn thay toàn bộ mới hết.


kinh nghiệm thì nhiều cái biết nhưng khó chia sẽ nếu không làm trực tiếp , thôi thì nhớ nhiêu nói nhiêu. Ai thắc mắc hỏi tiếp tui nói tiếp.

----------

cnclaivung, elenercom, GORLAK, MINHAT, ngocsut

----------


## MINHAT

Thanks bác Nam đã chia sẻ nhiệt tình . Thật tình là em cũng chưa có tg đung̣ tới nó ,còn để bên vĩnh lộc nên chưa kiểm tra được,em thấy trong đó nó có loại có hình v,loại ko có em nghĩ chỉ cần xoay đúng chiều như cặp có hình v là ok.
 @ Anh huanpt nếu không ưng mấy cái kia thì em đổi lại cho ạ, hàng còn rất nhiều ạ

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thường lắp cho gối vitme thì 2 cái úp ngược nhau . Chọn ngược mặt sao khi đóng vô nó không văng bi ra là được

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

Chuẩn lắp bạc gối vitme là lắp ngược 2 cái up vào nhau em thấy tốt hơn .em tháo nhiều gối thấy vậy.chắc để chịu lực dọc trục tốt hơn

----------


## Totdo

Loại có đánh dấu lắp kiểu này chắc là ok

----------

Công Tôn Tiên Sinh, cnclaivung, Dainamcnc, GORLAK, MINHAT

----------


## huanpt

> Thanks bác Nam đã chia sẻ nhiệt tình . Thật tình là em cũng chưa có tg đung̣ tới nó ,còn để bên vĩnh lộc nên chưa kiểm tra được,em thấy trong đó nó có loại có hình v,loại ko có em nghĩ chỉ cần xoay đúng chiều như cặp có hình v là ok.
>  @ Anh huanpt nếu không ưng mấy cái kia thì em đổi lại cho ạ, hàng còn rất nhiều ạ


THk em. Anh nghĩ chắc không sao, không cần phải đổi đâu. Mà lục thấy cái nào có vạch thì lựa để dành cho anh 1 ít nhé.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## ppgas

Anh em thao khảo thêm nhé.


Mũi tên không quan trọng đâu. Nhìn cách sắp bi mà lắp đúng hướng chịu lực của bạc.

----------

cnclaivung, huanpt, MINHAT, tiinicat

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm vài cái trục x cho bác nào làm máy router hoặc lazer làm bằng nhôm đúc. Thông số thanh dài d1090 x r113 x c160 mặt đế 220 x 98 có sẵn lỗ bắt con trượt. Thanh ngắn 710 x 85 x 160 . Thanh dài 1tr2 thanh ngắn 800k chỉ còn 1 thanh ngắn



4 bộ xy full thép trượt con lăn ko có vitme ở trên có bạc xoay của hãng schneeberger ht 75x75 . Giá 200k/ bộ 4 bộ 700k



4 thanh nhôm định hình 40 x 80 x 1500 . Giá 400k/1 còn 1 cặp ,đã có gạch



1 cặp thk 20 tba 4 rãnh bi 4 lỗ ốc tháo từ máy phay cnc loại tải nặng trượt êm tổng dài 620 ht 490 . Giá 1tr2


1 cặp iko LWL 15 B tổng dài 680 ht 595 4 ổ bi loại này lau chùi sạch sẽ để lâu cũng không thấy ố hay rỉ . Giá 700k đã bán



1 cặp thk sr 25 4 rãnh bi còn đẹp tổng dài 470 ht 320 giá 800k 



Động cơ mitsu hc-rfs103 như hình bán mù 700k

----------

muoithinh

----------


## solero

> A hay B là do ông thợ lắp ráp đánh dấu khi ráp thôi chứ hãng nó không có đánh dấu đâu.


Chưa thấy không có nghĩa là không có. Cụ sắp có 4 đôi có số serie A-B đấy, lúc nhận thì nói sao đây?

----------

muoithinh

----------


## itanium7000

> 1 cặp iko LWL 15 B tổng dài 680 ht 595 4 ổ bi loại này lau chùi sạch sẽ để lâu cũng không thấy ố hay rỉ . Giá 700k


Em lấy cặp ray IKO LWL-15B dài 680mm này nhé.

----------

muoithinh

----------


## muoithinh

Con hàn mig bác mua ở đâu thế ..

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

[QUOTE=MINHAT;... [/QUOTE]

++++++++++++++++++ 

Mình đặt Gạch 2 Thanh nhôm 1500mm

Bác cho Địa chỉ mình chạy qua lấy, sẵn ngắm đồ Bác Luôn... 
 mình ở HCM. 

++++++++++++++++++

0993.366.377 - TUẤN

----------


## MINHAT

> Con hàn mig bác mua ở đâu thế ..


Em còn để ở sg bác ở gần thì mai em dẫn qua xem nhé
@ Đăng Tuấn : như đã trao đổi qua đt nhé

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

> Em còn để ở sg bác ở gần thì mai em dẫn qua xem nhé
> @ Đăng Tuấn : như đã trao đổi qua đt nhé


Uk Thank Bác...

----------


## MINHAT

> Thêm bộ combo xy mini tháo từ máy cắt dây,mặt trên và dưới là thép ở giữa làm bằng đá để cách điện xài trượt con lăn ,có sẵn mặt bích servo 50w và mấy con công tắc hành trình,vitme phi 8 bước 2 ht 60x60 nặng tầm 13kg. Giá 1tr3
> 
> Đính kèm 34529Đính kèm 34532Đính kèm 34533Đính kèm 34534


Fix cho đi nhanh , còn 1tr chẵn 

Mấy em 7006c còn khoảng 30cặp có dấu V bác nào cần thì ơí em nhé

----------


## MINHAT

1 em khung máy bắn điện sodick ht tầm 200x300x250 còn khá đẹp xài ray trượt vuông loại 4 rãnh bi vitme phi 20 bước 4 hay 5 gì đó, loại này thì độ chính xác thì ko phải lo nghĩ nhé nặng tầm 1.7t bác nào cảm thấy phù hợp thì ơí em nhé chỉ bán đến t5 tuần sau ko ai lấy thì em nó sẽ về miền đông nha

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm cái cờ nhíp cho sanh động. Test cắt tay với sắt 10mm

----------


## Ga con

> Fix cho đi nhanh , còn 1tr chẵn 
> 
> Mấy em 7006c còn khoảng 30cặp có dấu V bác nào cần thì ơí em nhé


E lấy 2 cặp nhé cụ.
Có 7008C không e lấy 2 cặp luôn.

Thanks.

----------


## MINHAT

Ok như đã trao đổi qua đt nhé

Cập nhật mấy món còn lại

Combo kr full thép tổng dài 1m8 ht 1m5 bản 130 4 rãnh bi vitme phi 25 bước 25 có sẵn khớp nối vào 14mm mặt bích con trượt 170x110 hàng chưa qua sử dụng mạ đen . giá 6tr



Máy phay cơ mini , cao tầm 900 nặng tầm 200kg ht 150x300 cơ cấu cứng vững phù hợp làm đồ mini
Giá 8tr



Thêm 1 em phay cạnh nitto koki còn đẹp xài điện 100v 430w tốc độ 30min. Giá 800k



1 cây thước đo độ sâu rãnh ht đo được là 300 bị bong vài chỗ nhưng vẫn còn đo tôt́ . Giá  đã bán



1 khoan bê tông metabo của đức điện 110v 600w 2 chức năng . Giá đã bán

----------

Đăng Tuấn, Ga con

----------


## Nam CNC

cho anh vài tấm hình con phay cạnh nhá , xem có ứng dụng sản phẩm của mình không

----------


## khangscc

> Thêm cái cờ nhíp cho sanh động. Test cắt tay với sắt 10mm


Máy này có bán không cụ, cho giá luôn đê

----------


## MINHAT

> cho anh vài tấm hình con phay cạnh nhá , xem có ứng dụng sản phẩm của mình không


Của anh đây



@  - Khangscc: đã inbox zalo nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

rồi , chơi luôn , về DIY xíu cho phù hợp , dao mảnh kèm theo còn ngon không chú ?

----------


## MINHAT

> rồi , chơi luôn , về DIY xíu cho phù hợp , dao mảnh kèm theo còn ngon không chú ?


Còn nha anh

----------


## MINHAT

Đại ca lên xem nha.
Tình hình có 2 em xyz đang rã,bác nào cần inbox em nhé,nặng tầm 300kg

----------


## Nam CNC

quá ngon..... gỡ từ cái khung màu trắng ra là ok lắm đó

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Em quên ht của em nó là 300x300x250 ray trượt nsk Ly30 4 rãnh bi vitme b2502 

Cập nhật thêm vài món

Bàn từ cơ 150x300 loại này hích rất mạnh,chưa về nhà nên chưa vệ sinh được . Giá 2tr



Vài em set tool xy . Giá 500k/1 em

----------


## phuocviet346

Gạch 1 em settool nha anh

----------


## mylove299

gạch 1 em xy luôn nhé bác

----------


## hungmtcn

E gạch 1 cái set tool bác nhé

----------


## phuongmd

Gạch 1con tool set

----------


## MINHAT

Ok các bác. 

Tình hình là có 5 cái đã có gạch hết rồi ạ
Cập nhật : 1 em xyz đã có gạch chỉ còn lại 1 em xyz và em sodick vẫn còn. 
Máy cắt plaxma đã bán,vẫn còn 1 em ,mai em cho thợ test ok rồi thông tin lại ạ

----------


## Thaihamy

> Đại ca lên xem nha.
> Tình hình có 2 em xyz đang rã,bác nào cần inbox em nhé,nặng tầm 300kg


Không cho thông số để phải alo hỏi....

----------


## MINHAT

> Không cho thông số để phải alo hỏi....


Thông số ở trên có đó bạn

----------


## Thaihamy

Thay ghi 300kg. Ko thay hành trình

----------


## MINHAT

> Thay ghi 300kg. Ko thay hành trình


Có cập nhật phía dưới đó . Ht 300x300x250 ray nsk ly30 4 rãnh bi ,vitme 2502
Tình trạng là 1 con đã có người lấy và 1 con đã có gạch đến ngày mai

----------


## adiphophovinh

eto giá bao nhiêu bạn

----------


## MINHAT

> eto giá bao nhiêu bạn


1tr nha bạn
Mới lấy thêm 2 cái bàn xoay thay dao của con cắt dây bên dưới có sẵn cơ cấu trượt bằng khí nén và đế thép 20mm phay phẳng,các bác xem ảnh trước nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Em cập nhật xíu
Tình hình là vẫn còn 1 em cắt dây bác nào cần thì ơí em nhé.
Em bắn điện sodick có thể mở rộng hành trình ra được 270x370 nha các bác

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm con động cơ hc-mf73k mới lấy chưa test trục còn quay êm. Bán mù 500k



1 cái ba lăng điện taỉ 100kg của nito xài điện 220 nặng tầm 20kg . Giá  ( đã bán )

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## Ledngochan

Ba lăng nhăng bể gạch alo mình nhé.

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 1 em spindle proxxon 300w tốc độ max 6000rpm có nứt vặn điều chỉnh tốc độ,xài điện 36vac. Giá 1tr3

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm vài món 
11 em driver pana 10em 50w và 1 em 100w chưa test mua sao bán vậy . Đã bán



Thêm mớ biến tần 12 con về lấy linh kiện hoặc sang qua cũng được vài con. Bán cả mớ . Đã bán



2 cái hộp số kamo tỷ lệ 40:1 cốt vào 10 cốt ra 18 đang lắp sẵn mặt bích. Giá 700/1 . Lấy 2 cái 1tr3
Và 1 em hộp số ratio tỷ lệ 50:1 giá 300k

----------


## Ga con

> ông kem làm quá , bạc nào sản xuất ra rồi bán mà không đạt tiêu chuẩn , cần gì mà phải lựa đúng 1 cặp ngon nhất , cái này là của cái hãng nào đó nó mua lắp ráp hàng loạt , nó cho 1 phát laser cho người thợ khỏi sợ lộn chiều , tui đã mua 10 cái mà chưa thấy A hay B , A hay B là do ông thợ lắp ráp đánh dấu khi ráp thôi chứ hãng nó không có đánh dấu đâu. 
> 
> 
> Đánh giá lô bạc này là hàng mới chưa xài , chưa thấy vết sướt dọc bên trong và ngoài ( chỉ suất hiện khi lắp ghép vào trụ ) hàng tốc độ cao , cấp chính xác P5 , hàng dành cho spindle ạ . Em đã mua 10 cái để dành.
> 
> 
> Bạc này chỉ có áo qua 1 lớp dầu hay nhớt bảo vệ chứ chưa có mỡ gì hết nha , anh em không biết lắp vào xài luôn thì khổ . Lưu ý mỡ chỉ cho vừa đủ , chỉ 1 tí tẹo trên mổi viên bi , khi quay tự bôi trơn đều , đừng nhét đặc nghẹt vào vòng bạc đạn ,khi quay tốc độ cao thoát nhiệt không tốt sẽ cháy luôn mỡ bò và lúc đó bạc quay nữa thì tèo em.


Sorry các cụ em moi cái này lên chút, cũng để chia sẻ chút ạ.

Lão Kem nói cũng có đó a Nam. Trước e tháo nhiều cái ra không thấy đánh số A-B nhưng hôm rồi vác mấy cặp 7010C về thì thấy đúng là có đánh số thật.

Lúc lựa e không để ý, cứ chọn cái nào êm ta hốt thôi. Về nhà vệ sinh mới thấy cả chồng chục cái có mỗi 1 cái là mũi tên lớn.



Các cụ xem kỹ kỹ giúp em ạ, cái đt e chụp xấu quá. Cái trên cùng là mũi tên lớn, ông thợ nào đó khắc mã xxxB, còn lại cả chồng là mũi tên nhỏ, khắc xxxA.


Còn lắp thì như các cụ chia sẻ rồi e không nói thêm ạ, có các kiểu face to face, back to back, tangdem, double...tùy ứng dụng mà ta lắp.

Hôm rồi e lấy của cụ Minhat 2 cặp 7006C và 1 cặp 7008C, cặp 08C e xài rồi tạm ổn, còn 7006C mua để dành chưa xài, cảm nhận là ngon.

Thanks.

----------

huanpt, MINHAT, Nam CNC, solero

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 5 cái hộp số hacmonic tỉ lệ 50:1 size 86 còn đẹp như hình( chỉ có hộp số) giá 700k/1 lấy hết giá tốt

----------


## emptyhb

Bác Minh Nhật còn gối phi 80  không?

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác Minh Nhật còn gối phi 80  không?


Hết rồi bạn ơi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Thêm 5 cái hộp số hacmonic tỉ lệ 50:1 size 86 còn đẹp như hình( chỉ có hộp số) giá 700k/1 lấy hết giá tốt


Lấy motor 596 nhét  vô được không ? Được thì lấy 1 em đẹp đẹp nhe

----------


## MINHAT

> Lấy motor 596 nhét  vô được không ? Được thì lấy 1 em đẹp đẹp nhe


Nguyên bản của nó là 596 đó anh

----------


## Ga con

A kiểm tra lại thử xem đúng 86 không nhé.

E có nhiều cái mà nó toàn size 90 không à, không phải 86. Motor thường lắp không vừa phải chế.

Thanks.

----------


## quangcaohoanglong

> Cập nhật thêm vài món 
> 11 em driver pana 10em 50w và 1 em 100w chưa test mua sao bán vậy 250k/1 lấy hết 2tr
> 
> 
> 
> Thêm mớ biến tần 12 con về lấy linh kiện hoặc sang qua cũng được vài con. Bán cả mớ 1tr8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cho em hết mớ diver panasonic nhé mai em chuyển tiền hihi nhầm bên trên

----------


## MINHAT

6 con maý bơm nước iwaki japan dung lượng 15l/phut́ dùng bơm giải nhiệt spidle chắc là ok , xài điện dc24v. Giá 600k/1 lấy hết giá tốt

----------


## MINHAT

Fix vài món

Cập nhật mấy món còn lại

Combo kr full thép tổng dài 1m8 ht 1m5 bản 130 4 rãnh bi vitme phi 25 bước 25 có sẵn khớp nối vào 14mm mặt bích con trượt 170x110 hàng chưa qua sử dụng mạ đen . giá đã bán

Đính kèm 35523Đính kèm 35524

Máy phay cơ mini , cao tầm 900 nặng tầm 200kg ht 150x300 cơ cấu cứng vững phù hợp làm đồ mini
Giá 8tr fix còn 7tr

Đính kèm 35525

Thêm 1 em phay cạnh nitto koki còn đẹp xài điện 100v 430w tốc độ 30min. Giá đã bán

Đính kèm 35526

----------

Lamnguyen230890

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật thêm vài món linh tinh
Caỏ xài cơm kéo được 400kg . Giá 400k

Đính kèm 36904

Còn 2 bộ bánh xe như hình Đã bán

Đính kèm 36905

Máy phay cạnh nitto koki 100v 430w 30min giá đã bán

Đính kèm 36909

----------


## CNC abc

> Thêm 1 em phay cạnh nitto koki còn đẹp xài điện 100v 430w tốc độ 30min. Giá 800k
> 
> Đính kèm 35526


Em đăng ký em phay cạnh này. Bác ở đâu cho em xin địa chỉ.

----------


## MINHAT

> Em đăng ký em phay cạnh này. Bác ở đâu cho em xin địa chỉ.


Mai mình ở vĩnh lộc bạn có thể qua đó rồi alo mình nhé

----------


## CNC abc

> Mai mình ở vĩnh lộc bạn có thể qua đó rồi alo mình nhé


Bác cho em hỏi tý, lưỡi phay đó mua để thay thế ở vn có không?

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác cho em hỏi tý, lưỡi phay đó mua để thay thế ở vn có không?


Có nha bác

----------


## CNC abc

> Có nha bác


Ok. vậy bác có điểm hẹn nào gần gần trung tâm hơn không? Vĩnh lộc xa quá mà em cũng chưa đến đó bao giờ.

----------


## MINHAT

> Ok. vậy bác có điểm hẹn nào gần gần trung tâm hơn không? Vĩnh lộc xa quá mà em cũng chưa đến đó bao giờ.


Ok cho mình sdt lên tới mình alo

----------


## CNC abc

> Ok cho mình sdt lên tới mình alo


Em tên Linh. ĐT: 
Giờ hành chính em ở Q3, ngoài giờ em ở Q8 bác đi đâu gần đó ới em.

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm vài cặp ray cho bác nào cần
2 cặp ray bản 30 dài 1180 1 cặp nsk  LGY30 và 1 cặp THK HSR30 hàng tháo máy phay còn đẹp trượt êm . Giá 150k/1kg

----------


## MINHAT

Cặp ray Hiwin bản 20 còn mới 98% chưa qua sử dụng tổng dài 2.7m ht tầm 2.5m 4 con trượt dài . Giá fix cho đi nhanh 5tr bao ship chậm viṭ teo . Đã có gạch

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật 2 cặp ray 30 đã có gạch chỉ còn lại cặp ray hiwin .do dọn nhà nên fix mạnh cho bác nào mua nhanh

----------


## MINHAT

Combo phù hợp làm x tổng dài 1070 ht 860 có lắp sẵn động cơ ,chưa tháo ra nên chẳng biết động cơ gì. Giá đi nhanh 2tr5. Còn vài bộ combo nữa em sẽ up sau nhé

Đính kèm 37477Đính kèm 37478

----------


## MINHAT

1 em biến tần Mitsu A520 3.7kw 400hz hàng tháo tủ đẹp .Giá 3tr5

----------


## ali35

2 em bàn t bé bé kích thước tầm 300x400 chỉ có 1 rãnh t ở giữa,nguyên bản nó nằm trên máy phay mini. Giá 400k/1 cái đã có gạch

Đính kèm 34286
  Cái món này còn không bác chủ

----------


## MINHAT

> 2 em bàn t bé bé kích thước tầm 300x400 chỉ có 1 rãnh t ở giữa,nguyên bản nó nằm trên máy phay mini. Giá 400k/1 cái đã có gạch
> 
> Đính kèm 34286
>   Cái món này còn không bác chủ


Còn 1 cái nhé

----------


## CNC abc

Post nhầm, xóa!!!!

----------


## MINHAT

Bạn có sđt 695 cuối hẹn mai lấy ko biết của bác nào nhỉ

----------


## MINHAT

Có 2 thanh sắt hộp dài 1800 rộng 135 được phay phẳng 1 mặt để bắt ray .Nguyên bản em nó là cánh tay gắp phôi của máy tiện ,phù hợp làm x hoặc y đều ok.  Em nó khá nặng nên ưu tiên đến nhà chở
Đã bán



Bác nào lấy thanh sắt hộp cần ray cho em nó thì vẫn có luôn 1cặp thk hsr35 loại ko có cánh còn đẹp long lanh
Các bác xem ảnh trước em sẽ cập nhật sau

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật: 2 thanh sắt hộp đã ra đi
Thêm cái bàn T dài 900 x 300 x50 có thể cưa ra làm 2 cái 300x450 . Giá 2tr5

----------


## Totdo

> Cập nhật: 2 thanh sắt hộp đã ra đi
> Thêm cái bàn T dài 900 x 300 x50 có thể cưa ra làm 2 cái 300x450 . Giá 2tr5


xin thêm tấm hình ở dưới với bác chủ

----------


## MINHAT

> xin thêm tấm hình ở dưới với bác chủ


Có người lấy rồi bác ơi. Thanks bác

----------


## Mai Minh Hoàng

> Bộ ray trượt vitme phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy in 3d hay lazer đều ok. Ray trượt tròn có đế phi 13 của NB Japan 4 con trượt, vitme Thk 1616 ht 400 có sẵn gối fk và áo con trượt. Giá 800k
> 
> Đính kèm 32689


Này còn không bro.

----------


## MINHAT

> Này còn không bro.


Còn nha bạn

----------


## Totdo

> Có người lấy rồi bác ơi. Thanks bác
> 
> Đính kèm 38101


thank bác em thì thích ở dưới đặc-phẳng, mà ở dưới phẳng chắc là giá sẽ cao hơn

----------


## MINHAT

> thank bác em thì thích ở dưới đặc-phẳng, mà ở dưới phẳng chắc là giá sẽ cao hơn


Vâng, chắc chắn là cao hơn rồi vì nó nặng hơn mà. Để hôm nào có con phù hợp em alo bác.

Cập nhật thêm 2 bộ gắp phôi cho maý tiện, cơ cấu trượt khí nén ,có sẵn dây nhợ hộp điện,phía dưới là ray thk sr30 trên là bộ gắp phôi có trượt mini với lại vài con cảm biến hành trình. Giá đã bán


Thêm bộ ray trượt vitme bác nào làm máy gỗ nhiều đầu thì xài cho x hay y đều rất cứng vững. Ray Thk hsr35 loại 4 rãnh bi 4 con trượt dài 1.9m ht 1.6m .vitme phi 20 bước 20 ht 1.75m . Giá 8tr



Combo phù hợp làm z cho máy C hành trình 200 đế nhôm ban̉ rộng 150 sâu 230 dây 10mm mặt bích bằng thép phay phẳng 6 mặt 240x300x12 ray trượt nsk 20 loại có cánh 4 rãnh bi ,vitme phi 20 bước 20 . Giá đã bán

----------


## anhxco

> Vâng, chắc chắn là cao hơn rồi vì nó nặng hơn mà. Để hôm nào có con phù hợp em alo bác.
> 
> Cập nhật thêm 2 bộ gắp phôi cho maý tiện, cơ cấu trượt khí nén ,có sẵn dây nhợ hộp điện,phía dưới là ray thk sr30 trên là bộ gắp phôi có trượt mini với lại vài con cảm biến hành trình. Giá 400k/1 bộ lấy 2 bộ 700k
> 
> 
> Thêm bộ ray trượt vitme bác nào làm máy gỗ nhiều đầu thì xài cho x hay y đều rất cứng vững. Ray Thk hsr35 loại 4 rãnh bi 4 con trượt dài 1.9m ht 1.6m .vitme phi 20 bước 20 ht 1.75m . Giá 8tr
> 
> 
> 
> Combo phù hợp làm z cho máy C hành trình 200 đế nhôm ban̉ rộng 150 sâu 230 dây 10mm mặt bích bằng thép phay phẳng 6 mặt 240x300x12 ray trượt nsk 20 loại có cánh 4 rãnh bi ,vitme phi 20 bước 20 . Giá 1tr6


em gạch bộ Z cụ nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> em gạch bộ Z cụ nhé


Sorry bác bộ z bác tuancoi lấy lúc khuya rồi nên em chưa kịp cập nhật,hẹn bác chuyến sau nhé . Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 2 em biến tần 5.5kw. 1 em Yakawa G7 và 1 em Mitsu A500 hàng tháo tủ điện còn đẹp.

----------


## ktshung

em gạch hai bộ gắp phôi bác nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> em gạch hai bộ gắp phôi bác nhé


Ok bác như đã trao đổi

----------


## gicungthich

> Thêm 2 em biến tần 5.5kw. 1 em Yakawa G7 và 1 em Mitsu A500 hàng tháo tủ điện còn đẹp.


Bác chủ cho em giá vào zalo 01673745581

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm mớ cáp tín hiệu có sẵn zăc cắm 2 đầu 20 pin dài gần 5m giá 200k 1 sợi lấy hết giá tốt



Hộp số bẻ góc tỉ lệ 1:1 kích thước D x R x C 170 x 170 x 65 
Cốt 2 đầu là 25 giá 300k

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật: biến tần A500 đã ra đi chỉ còn em G7 
Đống cáp encorder tổng 12 sợi bác nào lấy hết fix mạnh còn 1tr5

----------


## MINHAT

Cặp ghế đôn như hình của máy cắt dây mặt dưới bằng đá nhân tạo trên có 1 lớp thép trắng được phay phẳng vuông góc,hàng của máy cắt dây thì độ chính xác ko phải lo,phù hợp làm máy H. Giá đã bán thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Cây vitme 2004 ht 220 phù hợp làm trục z tháo từ máy cắt dây cấp chính xác c3 đầy đủ gối, aó con trượt,chốt định vị và khớp nối. Giá 1tr đã có gạch

----------


## Totdo

cây vit phía dưới giá sao bác

----------


## MINHAT

> cây vit phía dưới giá sao bác


Cây đó bán rồi bác ơi

----------


## jeanvaljean

Cặp vitme hanh trinh 1,75m cón ko bác?

----------


## MINHAT

Bán rồi bạn ơi còn loại ngắn hơn và nhỏ hơn thôi

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Bán rồi bạn ơi còn loại ngắn hơn và nhỏ hơn thôi


Ngắn hơn là bnhieu ah
Em cần hanh trinh 1,5m duong kinh cang nho cang tot

Tam 0909040310

----------


## MINHAT

> Ngắn hơn là bnhieu ah
> Em cần hanh trinh 1,5m duong kinh cang nho cang tot
> 
> Tam 0909040310


Ht 1.5m chắc là ko đủ rồi bạn. Chắc được tầm 1.3 thui phi 1605

----------


## MINHAT

Chuẩn bị về 3 cục này ,các bác xem ảnh trước,do đang có việc nên t2 em sẽ thông tin chi tiết

----------

tiinicat

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm vài bộ combo 
Bộ xz hay xy đều ok nhưng làm xz cho máy H thì ok hơn.ht 150x230 . X xài vitme nachi 1608 cấp chính xác c5 ray thk hsr20,z xài vitme nachi 1605 cấp chính xác c5 ray thk hsr20 . Trọng lượng cả bộ tầm 80kg . Giá 4tr5


Và 1 bộ combo kết hợp với con kia làm y thì bá đạo luôn,em nó nặng tầm 60kg ht 190 có sẵn mặt bích ,sử dụng ray thk hsr30 vitme 2505 do ko dám tháo ra nên ko biết loại gì,cơ cấu rất cứng vững ,mặt bích lắp động cơ size 130 . Giá ra đi 3tr5


Còn 2 em súng sơn iwata japan ko có bình chứa nha ,bác nào mua về chế lại bình chứa sơn là ok. Giá đã bán

----------


## winstarvn

> Còn 2 em súng sơn iwata japan ko có bình chứa nha ,bác nào mua về chế lại bình chứa sơn là ok. Giá 300k/1


Cho em đặt 1 con súng sơn nha bác

----------


## MINHAT

> Cho em đặt 1 con súng sơn nha bác


Ok bác vậy là chỉ còn 1 cái thôi nha các bác

----------


## Trucvt

Em đặt nốt cái cuối cùng nhé. Thanks!

Nhắn zalo-o9123378oo cho em số tk nha.

----------


## MINHAT

> Em đặt nốt cái cuối cùng nhé. Thanks!
> 
> Nhắn zalo-o9123378oo cho em số tk nha.


Ok bác đã xác nhận qua zalo
Cập nhật lại vài món . Biến tần yakawa G7 5.5kw fix còn 4tr8


Biến tần yakawa 606pc3 3.7kw 2tr8

----------


## BKH

Biến tần yakawa 606pc3 3.7kw 2tr8

[/QUOTE]

E gạch cái này nha bác

----------


## MINHAT

> Biến tần yakawa 606pc3 3.7kw 2tr8


E gạch cái này nha bác[/QUOTE]

Ok em nhận gạch trong 24h thôi nha

----------

Trucvt

----------


## BKH

> E gạch cái này nha bác


Ok em nhận gạch trong 24h thôi nha[/QUOTE]
Ko biết là con này xài 3pha. Xài 1 pha e sợ ko đủ công suất. Em kéo con 3,7 kw đc ko bác

----------


## MINHAT

1 pha 220 chaỵ ok nhé bạn. Nếu bạn sợ thì chaỵ qua nhà mình test luôn nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm cái tủ điện kích thước tầm 700x900x300 nặng khoảng 30kg có 5 cái driver, boar điều khiển và máy tính + dây cáp linh tinh. Giá cả thùng (Đã bán)

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm vài bộ máy tiện ,mời các bác xem ảnh trước nhé,mai em sẽ thông tin chi tiết ạ
Loại này trục chính rời nha nên bác nào muốn lấy xz hay trục chính riêng đều ok

----------


## emptyhb

Bác MinhNhat inbox em giá nguyên trục chính máy tiện nhé!

----------


## thuhanoi

Ôh thích cái cục gang màu đỏ

----------


## phuocminhhoa

Bác inb cho mình giá cái trục chính nhé

----------


## thuan

> Thêm vài bộ máy tiện ,mời các bác xem ảnh trước nhé,mai em sẽ thông tin chi tiết ạ
> Loại này trục chính rời nha nên bác nào muốn lấy xz hay trục chính riêng đều ok


cho xin gia nhé
0947216576

----------


## MINHAT

Tình hình chỉ còn lại 1 con có cả chân . Do nhà ko có chỗ để nữa nên bán nguyên con như hình bác nào có dự án thì liên hệ em nhé

Thêm cái bàn T bé xinh kích thước như hình cao 45mm giá đã bán

----------


## phuocviet346

Gạch bàn T nha

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm cây vitme hàng khủng của nsk 1 nut dài 4 đường bi ,phi 32 bước 8 tổng dài 1530 ht 1050 có sẵn gối dài và áo con trượt còn mới keng mỡ bò còn trắng tinh đoán là chưa qua sử dụng. Bác nào có dự án làm máy kim loại ht lớn thì xúc nhé. Giá 3tr5

----------


## MINHAT

Bộ xương của em sodick
Ray thk hsr25 dài lần lượt là 600-800-1100 loại 4 rãnh bi tải nặng. Giá đã có gạch Vitme kks phi 20 bước 4 ,2 cây dài loại 4 đường bi cấp chính xác c2 ,cây ngắn 2 đường bi cấp chính xác c3 ht lần lượt là 270-380-530 tât́ cả đều có đầy đủ gối, áo con trượt,chốt định vị và khớp nối. Giá lần lượt từ cây ngắn nhất ( đã có gạch)

----------


## daomanh_hung

> Bộ xương của em sodick
> Ray thk hsr25 dài lần lượt là 600-800-1100 loại 4 rãnh bi tải nặng. Giá đã có gạch Vitme kks phi 20 bước 4 ,2 cây dài loại 4 đường bi cấp chính xác c2 ,cây ngắn 2 đường bi cấp chính xác c3 ht lần lượt là 270-380-530 tât́ cả đều có đầy đủ gối, áo con trượt,chốt định vị và khớp nối. Giá lần lượt từ cây ngắn nhất ( đã có gạch)
> 
> Đính kèm 39800


nhanh quá! ray vỡ gạch thì bác nt vào số 0165.335.2376 nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> nhanh quá! ray vỡ gạch thì bác nt vào số 0165.335.2376 nhé


Vỡ gạch 2 cây vitme ngắn bạn có lấy thì liên hệ nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Mớ ray thk hrw 21 bản 37 dài từ 1030-1280  1 con trượt tình trạng còn trượt nhẹ nhàng êm ái phù hợp làm máy lazer giá 120k/1kg

----------


## MINHAT

Vài cái set tool cho các bác chế cháo
1 em set z và 3 em set xy đồng giá 500k/1

----------


## Nam CNC

anh lấy cái hình bên phải nha.

----------


## hungmtcn

E gạch con set Z ảnh cuối cùng chỉ có 1 đầu không phải 4 đầu bác nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> anh lấy cái hình bên phải nha.


Hix lỗi hẹn cùng bác,sorry bác hôm nào có em alo bác

@ hungmtcn cái đó ra đi rồi bạn

----------


## MINHAT

Set tool chỉ còn 1 cái giữa fix còn 400k

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 2 em plaxma 1 em của thụy điển 100a chuyên cnc mồi lửa vòng kín chống nhiễu cực tốt giống dong hyperthem nhưng xài beć thông dụng vẫn ok
Và 1 em Dynamic pak master 50 của usa dong có pilot làm máy cnc plaxma đều ok. Tất cả hoạt động bình thường
Mời các bác xem ảnh trước

----------


## Thaihamy

Hnay ko có hàng mới ah bác minhat. Hom trước đi thi gặp bác khanh romeo, hnay thi gặp minhat va ppgas

----------


## MINHAT

> Hnay ko có hàng mới ah bác minhat. Hom trước đi thi gặp bác khanh romeo, hnay thi gặp minhat va ppgas


2 con mới keng đó bác.
Có 1 tên nữa mà hắn đi như ma đuổi  :Big Grin:

----------


## GunSrose

bác nhật kiếm dùm con máy hàn phổ thông giúp e cái.....hàng nội địa xài ngon là dc

----------


## cuongmay

em màu xanh giá nhiêu vậy bác?

----------


## MINHAT

> bác nhật kiếm dùm con máy hàn phổ thông giúp e cái.....hàng nội địa xài ngon là dc


Tầm bao nhiêu a thì được bác

@ cuongmay  Con đó có người lấy rồi bác ơi

----------


## GunSrose

chủ yếu hàn phốt,hàn đắp thôi bác nhật....loại nào thông dụng giá mềm mềm là được

----------


## MINHAT

> Thêm cây vitme hàng khủng của nsk 1 nut dài 4 đường bi ,phi 32 bước 8 tổng dài 1530 ht 1050 có sẵn gối dài và áo con trượt còn mới keng mỡ bò còn trắng tinh đoán là chưa qua sử dụng. Bác nào có dự án làm máy kim loại ht lớn thì xúc nhé. Giá 3tr5
> Đính kèm 39752
> Đính kèm 39755Đính kèm 39756


Fix còn 3tr

----------


## dobinh1961

> Mớ ray thk hrw 21 bản 37 dài từ 1030-1280  1 con trượt tình trạng còn trượt nhẹ nhàng êm ái phù hợp làm máy lazer giá 120k/1kg


cân thử 1 thanh cả trượt cho anh em rễ hình dung

----------


## Gà Tây

> cân thử 1 thanh cả trượt cho anh em rễ hình dung


Em đoán thanh dài nhất 2 --->2,2kg. Còn nhắn hơn khoảng 1,7--->2kg. 
Loại này bản mỏng.

----------


## MINHAT

> Em đoán thanh dài nhất 2 --->2,2kg. Còn nhắn hơn khoảng 1,7--->2kg. 
> Loại này bản mỏng.


Sorry các bác mấy nay em bận quá chưa mua được cái cân. Nhưng mấy em nó bản 10mm nên tầm 4kg/1 cây trở lên nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật vài món cho có tụ

Em máy tiện mini có sẵn chân bàn ,nguyên bản là tiện rút đã lắp mâm cặp . Giá 6tr5



2 cặp ray hsr20 tổng dài hơn 300 ht 170 phù hợp làm z hay lấy con trượt đều ok . Giá 600k/1 cặp

----------


## MINHAT

Hộp số HD 11:1 lỗ cốt vào 16 ra mặt bích D 106  size 145 . Giá 1tr5


3 bộ alpha kèm 1 động cơ rời như hình . Giá 3tr5



Thanh nhôm làm X tổng dài 1080 x 160 x 80  có sẵn lỗ ốc bắt ray 15 . Giá 1tr2





Cưa lọng proxxon xài điện 100v 70 w . Giá 500k



Tac spindle motor 400w 3000-3600rpm 3 phase 200v có sẵn gá spindle đầu kẹp được mũi 13mm . Giá 1tr2



Cây vitme hiwin 1605r con trượt loại dài,có sẵn động cơ và khớp nối, tổng dài 1400 ht 1100 giá 1tr2

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Em lấy con cưa lọng nhé bác Minh Nhật, inbox em địa chỉ để em chạy qua .

Thanks,

----------


## MINHAT

> Em lấy con cưa lọng nhé bác Minh Nhật, inbox em địa chỉ để em chạy qua .
> 
> Thanks,


Gần chợ vĩnh lộc bình chánh nha. Vô đến chợ alo mình

----------


## MINHAT

> Em lấy con cưa lọng nhé bác Minh Nhật, inbox em địa chỉ để em chạy qua .
> 
> Thanks,


Gần chợ vĩnh lộc bình chánh nha. Vô đến chợ alo mình

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Gần chợ vĩnh lộc bình chánh nha. Vô đến chợ alo mình


Vậy bác để em vài ngày nhé, em tiện đi công việc em ghé
Thanks,

----------


## MINHAT

Mình ko nhận gạch nha

----------


## hungmtcn

Cái cưa đó đã có người lấy chưa a, nếu chưa có thì e lấy nhé a

----------


## duyhuy88

Cưa lọng bàn còn em lấy nhé

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Mình ko nhận gạch nha


Em chuyển khoản trước thì Ok chứ?

----------


## MINHAT

> Em chuyển khoản trước thì Ok chứ?


Bạn duyhuy88 lấy rồi bạn. Để mình tìm cho bạn cái khác nhé. Loại này cũng hay về mà

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> Bạn duyhuy88 lấy rồi bạn. Để mình tìm cho bạn cái khác nhé. Loại này cũng hay về mà


Hôm nay  bận, chưa trao đổi hết câu mà đã bán cho người khác .Cạn lời, chẳng thể nói được gì!

----------


## MINHAT

> Hôm nay  bận, chưa trao đổi hết câu mà đã bán cho người khác .Cạn lời, chẳng thể nói được gì!


Sorry bạn nhé,bạn cũng từng bán hàng nên chắc cũng biết,hàng mình bị vỡ gạch nhiều nên nay mình ko nhận gạch nữa thông cảm nhé,đã trao đổi với bạn rồi mà

----------


## MINHAT

4 con brother tc 203 còn tủ điện đầy đủ ,xài bt15 spindle 15000rpm ht 200x180x250 giá ve chay 13tr/1 con

----------

duonghoang

----------


## Tuancoi

Đặt gạch con này nhé!

----------


## MINHAT

> 4 con brother tc 203 còn tủ điện đầy đủ ,xài bt15 spindle 15000rpm ht 200x180x250 giá ve chay 13tr/1 con


Tình hình là 1 em đã ra đi 2 em chuẩn bị về cần thơ chỉ còn lại 1 em thôi ạ

----------


## thuhanoi

Con  này nặng cỡ nhiêu bác, kích thước tổng nhiêu bác

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Thấy tủ điện hình như toàn driver Sanyo denki với có cục PLC mitsu chắc cục PLC làm đk thay dao ¿

----------

MINHAT

----------


## vufree

> Thấy tủ điện hình như toàn driver Sanyo denki với có cục PLC mitsu chắc cục PLC làm đk thay dao ¿


Bác Hải phán quả không sai... kekekekke....

----------


## MINHAT

> Con  này nặng cỡ nhiêu bác, kích thước tổng nhiêu bác


Tầm hơn tấn ,kích thước em chưa đo

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## emptyhb

Mớ đồ điện này mà dùng được thì thanh lý bèo cũng được 3Tr rồi, tính ra cái khung có 10tr là quá ngon. Em ở xa quá không cũng lấy 1 con rồi

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## giaock

> Mớ đồ điện này mà dùng được thì thanh lý bèo cũng được 3Tr rồi, tính ra cái khung có 10tr là quá ngon. Em ở xa quá không cũng lấy 1 con rồi




Hành trình xyz khoảng 150*200*200 phay đc cái điện thoại là ok rùi . bác minh nhật cứ giả vờ hoài....10 củ nhưng cũng ko biết vào viêc j......

----------


## emptyhb

> Hành trình xyz khoảng 150*200*200 phay đc cái điện thoại là ok rùi . bác minh nhật cứ giả vờ hoài....10 củ nhưng cũng ko biết vào viêc j......


Có mấy ông phay dấu khắc da các kiểu thích lắm

----------


## inhainha

Dạo này mấy bác ê răng hết rồi hay sao mà cái máy giá tốt vầy mà không hốt nhỉ.

----------


## MINHAT

> Hành trình xyz khoảng 150*200*200 phay đc cái điện thoại là ok rùi . bác minh nhật cứ giả vờ hoài....10 củ nhưng cũng ko biết vào viêc j......


Bác có đọc bài kỹ chưa người ta hỏi kích thước tổng thể em chưa đo thì bảo chưa đo chứ hành trình thì em có ghi rõ ràng đâu cần bác nhắc. Mà máy nhỏ thì làm việc nhỏ nhu cầu mỗi người mỗi khác . Ở đây em ko bán 10 củ nhé,còn vào việc gì thì người có nhu cầu sẽ biết bác đừng nói kiểu đấy ở đây em ko hoan ngênh bác đâu

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## Thaihamy

Mình đo thay 900*1500*1500

----------

MINHAT, thuhanoi

----------


## Nam CNC

máy khung C , visme ren 10 , double nut , ray bản 20 , Bt15 ATC , bữa trước chỉ có test 1 em ngoài cùng thấy chưa rơ gì cả , con đó chạy 15krpm . Nói chung rất đáng giá trong tầm tiền đó , dạo này thị trường nó sao ấy chứ con đó vài năm trước chả còn đến giờ này giá ve chai.

À em chỉ kiểm tra 1 em thôi à nha , còn mấy em khác nó phía trong không thò tay vào test được , cùng 1 lô chắc ok , nhưng từ lúc đó tới giờ hay thời gian trước nó nằm bãi được bảo quản ra sao em không biết , nói chung cứ xác định có cái khung ngon là ok , còn về có visme và ray còn ngon nữa và spindle quay tay êm ái thì xem như thần tài gõ cửa đi.


nhìn nó nát thiệt , nhưng vệ sinh lại , bảo đảm nhìn cái khung C thì ghiền , bàn cạo sạch đi thì phẳng băng ( nó bằng gang thì rỉ sét chả nhằm nhò gì ) , em không thích bước 10 , nó bước 5 thì 4 con đó em lấy từ lúc nó mới cẩu về trước tết , lúc ấy bãi báo giá em 25 chai 1 em , giờ giá ra sao mà ông Minh Nhật bán lại còn 13 chai..... bó tay

----------

emptyhb, MINHAT, thuhanoi

----------


## dangkhoi

Nhìn công nghệ là mê liền, giá cả chấp nhận dc mà vận chuyển cả tấm về nhà tầm 4tr Viettel đâu đầu

----------


## thuhanoi

Giá quá ngon, ở ĐN mình lượm ngay tức khắc

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Có dịch vụ chuyển hàng nặng rẻ hơn vịt teo mà mấy bác. Bữa em có gửi hàng cho anh kia ra thái bình. Người ta tính 2tr5/ tấn. Thêm một đợt em hỏi xe kia nó bảo ra huế thì 1tr8/ tấn kìa bác Thuhanoi.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Có dịch vụ chuyển hàng nặng rẻ hơn vịt teo mà mấy bác. Bữa em có gửi hàng cho anh kia ra thái bình. Người ta tính 2tr5/ tấn. Thêm một đợt em hỏi xe kia nó bảo ra huế thì 1tr8/ tấn kìa bác Thuhanoi.


Giá xe cẩu ra chành chắc 1 triệu nữa hả

----------


## dangkhoi

Viettel được cái về đến nhà luôn một thể giá tra trên mạng đó bác

----------


## Gamo

> Có dịch vụ chuyển hàng nặng rẻ hơn vịt teo mà mấy bác. Bữa em có gửi hàng cho anh kia ra thái bình. Người ta tính 2tr5/ tấn. Thêm một đợt em hỏi xe kia nó bảo ra huế thì 1tr8/ tấn kìa bác Thuhanoi.


Giá đó là nó tới tận nơi cẩu đi, giao hàng cẩu tới tận nhà ko Minh?

----------


## thuhanoi

CÒn cẩu lên cẩu xuông ở 2 đầu nữa

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Tình hình này chắc đầu tư cẩu nhỏ chạy show

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

theo em hỏi thì nó xe cho đến nơi đó lấy. Bãi thì sẽ có xe nâng nâng lên xe của người vận chuyển. Về dưới thì các bác tự thuê cẩu xuống. Cẩu xuống thì em nghĩ không mắc tiền ạ.

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Bác cho xin địa chỉ hoặc số đt liên lạc khâu vận chuyển 
Thnks

----------


## Th.DươngQ8

Sorry Bác! Em lộn

----------


## hoahong102

điện đó 3cu thì bay trong 1 nốt nhạc, 1 PLC 4 drive to có thể còn cả đông cơ

----------


## hieunguyenkham

> Giá xe cẩu ra chành chắc 1 triệu nữa hả


để em thuê xe tải lên lấy cho lành. vì bãi có xe nâng. chắc khoảng 2tr gì đó về tới nhà.

----------


## MINHAT

> để em thuê xe tải lên lấy cho lành. vì bãi có xe nâng. chắc khoảng 2tr gì đó về tới nhà.


Vâng vậy bác kết hợp vận chuyển cho đỡ tiền xe

Cập nhật thêm em máy mài dao. Các bác xem ảnh trước nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

máy mài mũi khoan ông ơi.


Rồi cho cái giá luôn đê , cái này có 1 cặp , thằng Hiệu nó lấy cái mài dao rồi chú.

----------


## MINHAT

> máy mài mũi khoan ông ơi.
> 
> 
> Rồi cho cái giá luôn đê , cái này có 1 cặp , thằng Hiệu nó lấy cái mài dao rồi chú.


Hô hô chết thằng nhỏ dưới ghe ,thôi bán vốn 6tr5 có gạch của 1 bác ở Hà Nội

Cập nhật thêm 2 bộ ray trượt có sẵn tấm thép phay phẳng
Bộ trắng tổng dài 500x230x13 ray thk sr25 loại 4 rãnh bi 4con trượt 2lỗ ôc hành trình 320,nếu tháo vú mỡ thì được 360. Bộ này làm z hay x đều ok. Giá 1tr3



Bộ màu đen tổng dài 700x165x10 ray nsk ls20 loại 4 rãnh bi 4con trượt ht 510 phù hợp làm x . Giá 1tr5



Thêm 1 cái biến tần yakawa v7 3pha 200-230v 3.7kw có sẵn đomino và đế nhôm tản nhiệt to và dây 20. Giá 3tr5
Và 3 cái lọc nhiễu loại công nghiệp to tổ bố 30a của tokin japan 1 cái đẹp như ngọc trinh 400k 2 cái còn lại 250k/1

----------


## Lenamhai

Mình gạch bộ alpha step, cho xin địa chỉ mình ghé lấy 0903942689

----------


## MINHAT

A3/11 đường liên âṕ 123 vĩnh lộc a bình chánh nha bác

----------


## vufree

gạch bộ trượt đen nhá

----------


## MINHAT

> gạch bộ trượt đen nhá


Ok anh qua xúc về luôn hết chỗ để rồi :Embarrassment:

----------


## maycncmini

> Mớ đồ điện này mà dùng được thì thanh lý bèo cũng được 3Tr rồi, tính ra cái khung có 10tr là quá ngon. Em ở xa quá không cũng lấy 1 con rồi


Bộ tủ điện và motor máy Brother TC-215 hôm trước bán ve trai có 4k/kg.
2 biến áp 5.5kw , 6 driver AC servo 100 và 200w, 2 driver ac servo spindle 1.5kw, đều của Toshiba, đáng nói là lúc trước mang về đóng điện mấy con này vẫn chạy nhưng không cách nào tận dụng lên bán ve trai cho rộng chỗ

----------


## MINHAT

> Bộ tủ điện và motor máy Brother TC-215 hôm trước bán ve trai có 4k/kg.
> 2 biến áp 5.5kw , 6 driver AC servo 100 và 200w, 2 driver ac servo spindle 1.5kw, đều của Toshiba, đáng nói là lúc trước mang về đóng điện mấy con này vẫn chạy nhưng không cách nào tận dụng lên bán ve trai cho rộng chỗ


4k/kg thì đem qua em bao nhiêu em lấy hết nhé hehe về đập ve chai cũng được mà

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> 4k/kg thì đem qua em bao nhiêu em lấy hết nhé hehe về đập ve chai cũng được mà


Nếu có kèo đó để lại mình 5k/1kg nhe. Cho xe qua chở luôn

----------


## blacksky2411

> Nếu có kèo đó để lại mình 5k/1kg nhe. Cho xe qua chở luôn


Mấy ông thấy kèo thơm là nhảy vô liền ah, tui 6k, ai có tui hốt. Thôi lo buôn bán đi mấy pa.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Em theo 7k/kg ạ

----------


## vufree

Cho Anh hủy gạch tấm thép đen nhá.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em theo 7k/kg ạ


Người ta bán lâu rồi. Dạng dọn xưởng thanh lý cho rộng chổ nên giá cả ko quan trọng.

----------


## hoahong102

lạ nhẩy, máy to thế mà dùng driver 1-200w

----------


## Ga con

Máy nhỏ xíu thôi cụ. To hơn chút như con tc 217 motor xy cũng có 200w thôi, TC22* motor xy cũng 4-500w 

Có nhiều trường hợp vẫn bán theo giá ve chai à. Tiếc thì lọc lại còn gì xài được để lại (như e thì trong đống đó có cái driver spindle thôi :Stick Out Tongue: ). Mới hôm tết rồi dọn sân e bán mấy cái khung máy chế, tổng cọng 2.800kg cũng giá 4.2k/kg thôi à, sắt mua về thì toàn mười mấy k/kg, hic.

Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 2 em vitme 2004,1cây ht 250&1 cây ht 350 ,và 1 cây gối trắng phi 2504 ht 450 hàng vừa tháo máy chưa kịp vệ sinh. Giá cây ngắn nhất 1tr ,cây kế 1tr3 cây dài 1tr8



Mới về thêm 2 bộ nguồn lazer fiber của mỹ công xuất max 2x20w hàng to và nặng tầm 50kg phía sau có hệ thống giải nhiệt gas .trên mạng có sẵn manual ,Hàng mới lấy về chưa test bán mù 10tr 1 con,còn test lên nguồn thì 15tr,mỗi máy chỉ có 1 sợi cáp quang thôi nha

----------


## MINHAT

Vỡ gạch nên vẫn còn 1 em brother nha các bác

----------


## MINHAT

Mấy con alpha 98 kèm hộp số có đủ zac cắm 900k/1

----------


## Nam CNC

N10 mã hộp số tỉ lệ 1:10 không độ rơ của hãng Vexta hen , cốt hộp số phi 18 ... bên trong kết cấu bạc đạn to đủ để gắn bánh răng trực tiếp.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## thanhtrung

em xin giá driver Asd 20 ac anh ơi

----------


## vufree

lấy mớ 98 nhé. Thanhs

----------


## MINHAT

> em xin giá driver Asd 20 ac anh ơi


Cái đó là dòng axd30a-c nha bạn,có biến trở chạy cho prusless

----------


## MINHAT

> lấy mớ 98 nhé. Thanhs


Ok anh

Thêm bộ combo gang đúc bé xinh ht tầm 300 phù hợp làm z. Định để 2 bộ làm xy mà bán hết 1 bộ giờ còn 1 bộ nên gả luôn. Mặt bích em nó vừa con 596 luôn. Giá 1tr5

----------


## vufree

> Ok anh
> 
> Thêm bộ combo gang đúc bé xinh ht tầm 300 phù hợp làm z. Định để 2 bộ làm xy mà bán hết 1 bộ giờ còn 1 bộ nên gả luôn. Mặt bích em nó vừa con 596 luôn. Giá


lum luôm nha..... kakakakakakakkakakakkaaakka

----------


## MINHAT

> lum luôm nha..... kakakakakakakkakakakkaaakka


Ok anh như đã alo

----------


## MINHAT

Vài cái bt30 hàng đẹp,4 cái phía dưới chưa qua sử dụng 800k/1 . 1 cái còn lại 500k



1 em đầu dò hồng ngọc của hãng big cốt 38 có sẵn cán bt50 . Giá 1tr5

----------


## ntd1081

Con này điện 220v hay 100v vậy bác

----------


## MINHAT

> Con này điện 220v hay 100v vậy bác


Có đường dẫn hay hình ko bạn

----------


## MINHAT

Bị vỡ kèo nên em xóa nha

----------


## cuongmay

đầu dò đụng nó sáng đèn hả bác? có dây kết nối không?

----------


## MINHAT

> đầu dò đụng nó sáng đèn hả bác? có dây kết nối không?


Loại này ko có đèn nha bác,nguyên bản của nó là xài hồng ngoại,nhưng ko có cục thu tín hiệu nên có thể tháo cái đầu màu xanh ra bên trong có 2 dây cắt ra để đấu trực tiếp ra bên ngoài

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm em ê tô kích thước như hình nặng tầm 58kg . Giá 6tr5

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm em Cfame Hiruma selki đầy đủ phụ kiện tủ điện màn hình,spin xài đầu kéo và động cơ thường, ht tầm 200x300x200, xài ray vuông và vitme bi,do nằm bên trong chắn buị nên chưa xem kỹ,bác nào quan tâm ib nhé

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Hung rau

> điện đó 3cu thì bay trong 1 nốt nhạc, 1 PLC 4 drive to có thể còn cả đông cơ


Đã tháo bộ đồ lòng ra rồi 2 bộ servo sanyodenki 400w và 1 bộ servo 500w, 1 driver chạy spindle, vài cái board to to và nhỏ nhỏ, 1plc
Tổng cộng 4 tr chẵn
0934065560 Hưng

----------


## MINHAT

Cái ê tô fix mạnh cho bác nào cần 5tr5 chỉ bán trong ngày mai thôi ạ


Mới về thêm mớ ray Thk hsr 20&25 của máy cắt dây và bắn điện hàng đẹp bi còn sáng bóng và mớ vitme đủ kích cỡ bác nào cần vào zalo em gửi chi tiết nhé

Dự là mai về thêm cái khung máy cắt dây ht xy tầm 200x300 bác nào có dự án thì ơí em ,lấy trong ngày mai giá yêu thương luôn ạ. Chiều đi vội quá quên chụp cái hình,sáng mai em bổ sung nha

----------


## ngocdong2001

Eto kẹp có bao rơ sượng gì ko? Nếu ko bị thì mình lấy.

----------


## MINHAT

> Eto kẹp có bao rơ sượng gì ko? Nếu ko bị thì mình lấy.


Bao rơ sượng nha bạn

----------


## ngocdong2001

Ok, vậy mình gạch. Chút mình gọi.

----------


## tranphong248

> Cái ê tô fix mạnh cho bác nào cần 5tr5 chỉ bán trong ngày mai thôi ạ
> 
> 
> Mới về thêm mớ ray Thk hsr 20&25 của máy cắt dây và bắn điện hàng đẹp bi còn sáng bóng và mớ vitme đủ kích cỡ bác nào cần vào zalo em gửi chi tiết nhé
> 
> Dự là mai về thêm cái khung máy cắt dây ht xy tầm 200x300 bác nào có dự án thì ơí em ,lấy trong ngày mai giá yêu thương luôn ạ. Chiều đi vội quá quên chụp cái hình,sáng mai em bổ sung nha


cho giá cặp ray để mình lấy bác oi. Zalo ko thấy trả lời

----------


## MINHAT

> cho giá cặp ray để mình lấy bác oi. Zalo ko thấy trả lời


Ok như đã alo nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Ê tô đã xong thanks các bác
Ray vẫn còn nhiều bác nào có dự án thì alo em nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Biến tần fuji 3 pha 380 7.5kw 120hz đã test ok còn đẹp. Giá đi nhanh 4tr5


Cặp ray nsk h30 tổng dài 1800 4 con trượt hàng chưa qua sử dụng đẹp long lanh. Giá 5tr



2 em máy cắt plasma 1 cái 30a 1 cái 35a đầy đủ dây nhợ đầu cắt zin phù hợp làm đồ mỏng 5-6 mm đồng giá 4.5tr/1




Bơm hơi còn đẹp lung linh bình to xài điện 3pha 200v đã test chạy ngon lành. Giá 4tr

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm vài ảnh của em khung máy. Ht em nó là 250 x 370 ray thk 25 vitme 2004

----------


## MinhPT

> Thêm vài ảnh của em khung máy. Ht em nó là 250 x 370 ray thk 25 vitme 2004


Đẹp quá bác ạ

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm cái khung xy hành trình 400x520 ray thk 25 vitme 2504 nặng tầm 4-500kg  bác nào có dự án phù hợp thì alo em nhé

----------


## vufree

Gạch cả hai luôn nha.... điện máy bận hoài à...kekekekekekkek

----------


## vufree

Éc éc....thèm quá là thèm nhưng cho hủy gạch nha, Nhà chung cư không có phương án nào vác lên được.

----------


## Nam CNC

bộ màu trắng phần đế dư ra dày bao nhiêu mm vậy Trường ?

----------


## MINHAT

> bộ màu trắng phần đế dư ra dày bao nhiêu mm vậy Trường ?


Đây đại ca

----------


## Totdo

Inbox giá bộ xy màu trắng tham khảo xíu bác chủ, em nói giọng Huế khó nghe lắm nên ngại alô !!!

----------


## MINHAT

Cn lang thang luṃ được cái bơm thủy lực mini nhìn dễ thương gọn gàng chắc là ứng dụng được nhiều thứ. Thông số trên hình nha các bác
Giá 800k

----------


## ali35

> Cn lang thang luṃ được cái bơm thủy lực mini nhìn dễ thương gọn gàng chắc là ứng dụng được nhiều thứ. Thông số trên hình nha các bác
> Giá 800k


em gạch con này nha,mai sms cho bác ạ,bác cho e cái địa chỉ vào inbox với

----------


## Nam CNC

vỡ gạch bơm thì tới anh nha Trường ... con này dành cho bơm bôi trơn ngon , áp lực 15bar cỡ 15kg/cm2 , lưu lượng max 1.5l/min , chỉ mỗi tội em này xài 3pha.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật đêm khuya
Do vỡ gạch nên bộ trắng vẫn còn nha các bác. Bộ xám và bơm thủy lực đã ra đi
Thêm vài hình ảnh em hiruma

----------


## Lam Dung

> Cập nhật đêm khuya
> Do vỡ gạch nên bộ trắng vẫn còn nha các bác. Bộ xám và bơm thủy lực đã ra đi
> Thêm vài hình ảnh em hiruma


Bác cho xin thêm thông tin và giá của con này đi ạ.

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác cho xin thêm thông tin và giá của con này đi ạ.


Ht em nó 250x250x200 ray thk 25 z ray 15 vitme 1610 tủ điện màn hình đầy đủ có sẵn bàn hút chân không bé xinh xài 3step 5phase giá 28tr

----------


## Mới CNC

> Bác cho xin thêm thông tin và giá của con này đi ạ.


mòn chân so kìa bác MINHAT.  :Cool:

----------


## MINHAT

> mòn chân so kìa bác MINHAT.


Kakaka em hơi mạnh tay chắc là bị móp chỗ đó nên nó nhaỷ 1 số hehe

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm em khung máy H cứng vững tầm 2.5 tấn ht xy 600x600 ht khả dụng 400x600 sử dụng bt40
Mời các bác xem ảnh trước

----------


## MINHAT

Trời mưa quá up cho đỡ trôi
Bộ cơ cấu trượt,nguyên bản là trục z máy cắt dây có bộ bánh răng bẻ góc 90 độ kèm tay quay,xài vitme cơ ray thk25 ht hơn 300 phù hợp chế máy mài hay phay cơ
Giá 2tr2

----------


## MINHAT

Combo hàng khủng phù hợp làm x hoặc y ht 430 vitme 2005 ray iko25 đế gang đúc nặng tầm trăm kg . Giá 3tr5




Bộ trục xoay phù hợp làm a hoặc b có sẵn step 5phase và hộp số hacmonic nguyên bản nó nằm trên combo ở trên. Giá 2tr5
Lấy cả 2 bộ 5tr5

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## MINHAT

Combo đã ra đi chỉ còn lại trục xoay

Mấy em này vẫn còn nha,bác nào có dự án thì ơí em ạ

----------


## Totdo

con này dùng để mài phải không bác chủ

----------


## MINHAT

> con này dùng để mài phải không bác chủ


Đúng rồi bác

----------


## MinhPT

> Combo hàng khủng phù hợp làm x hoặc y ht 430 vitme 2005 ray iko25 đế gang đúc nặng tầm trăm kg . Giá 3tr5


Bộ này quá to để làm Combo Z cho mình phải không bác MINHAT?

----------


## Luyến

Em cần số lượng 5 cặp ray HSR25 dài khoảng 900-1000mm không có con trượt cũng lấy hàng cất lượng. Bác có hú em Thanks

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Em cần số lượng 5 cặp ray HSR25 dài khoảng 900-1000mm không có con trượt cũng lấy hàng cất lượng. Bác có hú em Thanks


Hùn lại bán cho bác Luyến đi Mihat .

Có 4 con trượt thì hai triệu không có con trượt thì triệu hai

----------


## Luyến

> Hùn lại bán cho bác Luyến đi Mihat .
> 
> Có 4 con trượt thì hai triệu không có con trượt thì triệu hai


Hùn lại đi bác, em ko cần con trượt ray chất là được .

----------


## MINHAT

> Hùn lại đi bác, em ko cần con trượt ray chất là được .


Hsr 25 em chỉ còn 2 cặp 700 thôi bác, 900 thì chỉ có loại to hơn thôi
Ray ko thì có loại nsk 20 đen tầm 1m thì có nhiều xài con trượt ls 20

----------

Luyến

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 3 bộ combo thuộc dạng hàng khủng nặng ký xài ray rãnh vuông vitme bi phi 32 bước 5 ht tầm 300x350x300 có thể tháo rời 3bộ mặt dưới phẳng có sẵn lỗ bắt ôć mỗi bộ nặng hơn trăm ký



3 bộ trên chỉ có combo thôi nha các bác,có dính cái mâm dao và chống tâm xài thủy lực mà em ko có lấy

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Hsr 25 em chỉ còn 2 cặp 700 thôi bác, 900 thì chỉ có loại to hơn thôi
> Ray ko thì có loại nsk 20 đen tầm 1m thì có nhiều xài con trượt ls 20


Giao lưu nsk ls 20 đi

----------


## Gamo

Hải ròm giao lưu bộ combo về làm robot đi

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Thêm 3 bộ combo thuộc dạng hàng khủng nặng ký xài ray rãnh vuông vitme bi phi 32 bước 5 ht tầm 300x350x300 có thể tháo rời 3bộ mặt dưới phẳng có sẵn lỗ bắt ôć mỗi bộ nặng hơn trăm ký
> 
> 
> 
> 3 bộ trên chỉ có combo thôi nha các bác,có dính cái mâm dao và chống tâm xài thủy lực mà em ko có lấy


Vitme trắng sáng quá. 

Nhưng nhìn chung thì tấm này là có 1 người mỏi ngón tay lắm nè

----------


## MINHAT

> Vitme trắng sáng quá. 
> 
> Nhưng nhìn chung thì tấm này là có 1 người mỏi ngón tay lắm nè


Hehe xeḿ đưt́ tay rồi

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Hehe xeḿ đưt́ tay rồi


Giá sao chủ theart ?inbox giup em cái giá

----------


## MINHAT

> Giá sao chủ theart ?inbox giup em cái giá


Đã inbox rồi nha bạn

----------


## Nam CNC

chơi không công khai giá nha , tớ méc ếch nhé.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## Lam Dung

Bán thì công khai giá cho sể mua bác, chứ mỗi lần muốn mua cái gì đều phải xin giá em cũng ngại.

----------


## MINHAT

> chơi không công khai giá nha , tớ méc ếch nhé.


Hehe taị có nhiều bác mua về rồi có khi bán lại,để công khai có khi nó cũng khó. Thôi vậy em công khai luôn là 9tr cho xy và z luôn ợ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

ngon , chỉ biết chú Minh Nhat rất nhân từ với anh em hehehe .... like cho chú 1 đống.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Em tu lâu rồi đâu có sống ać đâu anh, ngoài anh ra em đều thân thiện mà kakaka...

----------


## jeanvaljean

> Đã inbox rồi nha bạn


OK..sáng nay có thằng ku nó ghé qua chỗ anh,chắc hốt hết....

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật khung máy H đã ra đi bộ z băng vuông cũng đã ra đi,còn vài bộ xy hàng khủng bác nào có dự án thì ơí em nha

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về thêm mớ vitme đủ kích cỡ,chiều về trễ nên chỉ mới vệ sinh và chụp thôi chưa kiểm tra,các bác xem ảnh trước nhé. Loại này bước lớn phù hợp làm máy laser chạy tốc độ cao hơn phi 16 ht từ 750 trở lên đủ gối bk bf 10 và áo con trượt,có cây ngắn nhất ht tầm 400. Gạch nhà em 300 nha, 2 cây dài đã có người gạch em sẽ thông tin sau

----------


## elenercom

Bác chủ cho ít thông tin cây thứ tư từ trái qua nhé. Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác chủ cho ít thông tin cây thứ tư từ trái qua nhé. Thanks


Sáng mình đo lại rồi báo bạn nha

----------

elenercom

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác chủ cho ít thông tin cây thứ tư từ trái qua nhé. Thanks


Cây đó phi 16bước 5 tổng dài 820 ht 680 nha bác

Có 10cây bên tay phải là phi 1640 tổng dài 900ht 750 giá đi nhanh 800/1



Thêm cái bàn T to tổ bố,kích thước 1500x1100x50 nha các bác , mặt bàn còn sáng đẹp,con này em định bắt ray hay combo lên làm douple y chắc là ok . Em nó nặng tầm 3-400kg . Giá 9tr

----------

elenercom

----------


## MINHAT

Chủ nhật lang thang luṃ được 2 em máy mài xài điện 100v 160w 14000rpm . Giá 800k/1

----------


## Inox Mạnh Phát

Có cây vít me nào 1m5 hay hơn call 0901639688 nhé anh

----------


## MINHAT

Trời mưa gió đi vấp phải cục sắt ,thông số như hình nha,hàng chưa qua sử dụng do để lâu ngày nên mặt hơi xấu nhưng không ảnh hưởng đến độ chính xác nha. Giá 1tr2

----------


## GunSrose

Bác Nhật chụp giúp e cái đầu trên chỗ gắn cây ty máy mài nhé....e có cái gá sửa đá côn,ty nó 10mm,...mua e máy mài nếu độ lại được e lấy 1 cái nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác Nhật chụp giúp e cái đầu trên chỗ gắn cây ty máy mài nhé....e có cái gá sửa đá côn,ty nó 10mm,...mua e máy mài nếu độ lại được e lấy 1 cái nhé


Sorry bác,bữa nói để chụp mà quên mất,để sáng mình chụp lại cho

Tình hình là mới về gần 4kg dao phay ngón đa số là hợp kim OSG cán 3-4-5-6-8-10 và 1số mũi khoan và taro . Do có nhiều loại khác nhau nên bác nào cần loại nào thì zalo em nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm 3 em biến tần v7 3.7kw có 1 con có điện trở xả 3tr 2 con còn lại 2tr8 & 2 em fuji 400w 400hz 1 em mất nắp và màn hình 2 em cùng loại nên lấy cái kia set ok . Bán cả 2 800k



Vài tấm nhôm và thép được phay phẳng 6 mặt bác nào cần zalo em gửi thông tin nha

----------


## MINHAT

Còn em sodick thấy ngon mua về định lên em C mà để chật nhà qúa nên em thanh lý luôn giá ve chay 16tr đến chiều ko ai lấy thì em rã ve chay cũng tầm đó tiền bác nào lấy thì hôt́ lẹ nha ,em nó nặng tầm 1.6 tấn

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lấy 2 cái fuji 400w giá 800k nhe

----------


## Gamo

> Còn em sodick thấy ngon mua về định lên em C mà để chật nhà qúa nên em thanh lý luôn giá ve chay 16tr đến chiều ko ai lấy thì em rã ve chay cũng tầm đó tiền bác nào lấy thì hôt́ lẹ nha ,em nó nặng tầm 1.6 tấn


Con này ngon quá! Rao sớm đỡ mất công tau mấy tháng nay

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## MINHAT

> Con này ngon quá! Rao sớm đỡ mất công tau mấy tháng nay


Em kêu bań lâu rồi mà đại ca

----------


## MINHAT

Sáng đi luṃ được cặp ceramic up lên cho bác nào cần,mã số trên hình nha

----------


## ktshung

> Con này ngon quá! Rao sớm đỡ mất công tau mấy tháng nay


Con này hành trình sao em, có phải cái đầu em tháo bán cho anh ko?

----------


## GORLAK

> Sáng đi luṃ được cặp ceramic up lên cho bác nào cần,mã số trên hình nha


Bác cho kích thước cụ thể bên trong, bên ngoài, dày...luôn ợ, e ko rành mấy cái bạc, ehhehe

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác cho kích thước cụ thể bên trong, bên ngoài, dày...luôn ợ, e ko rành mấy cái bạc, ehhehe


Đường kính ngoài là 75 trong là 45 nha

----------


## ali35

> Đường kính ngoài là 75 trong là 45 nha


cặp bạc đạn bao nhiu hả bác

----------


## MINHAT

> cặp bạc đạn bao nhiu hả bác


Cặp này là bạc gốm nha,ngoài ra mình còn vài cặp 7005c ,7006c ,7008c bác nào cần vào zalo mình gửi hình chi tiết nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Bộ xương của em sodick hàng em tự tháo nên các bác yên tâm về chất lượng nha ray thk20 vitme 2004 cấp chính xác c2 & c3 
Đã bán

----------


## MinhPT

> Bộ xương của em sodick hàng em tự tháo nên các bác yên tâm về chất lượng nha ray thk20 vitme 2004 cấp chính xác c2 & c3


Có cái nào nhét vào bộ khung C của mình không bác MINHAT?

----------


## truongkiet

còn cái xác ko hồn đâu

----------


## MINHAT

> còn cái xác ko hồn đâu


Quanh quân̉ bên hiên nhà đó anh t7 mà kkk

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về thêm em tiện ht tầm 200x200 xài trượt mang cá vit me bi có sẵn ụ lắp động cơ và mâm dao ,trên mâm có luôn 3 đầu cắt gắn dao ,thấy có dây tín hiệu từ trong ra đoán là pulse để set vị trí dao. Tổng thể em nó nặng tầm 300kg. Giá đã bán

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Bộ xương của em sodick hàng em tự tháo nên các bác yên tâm về chất lượng nha ray thk20 vitme 2004 cấp chính xác c2 & c3


đã hốt bộ này của bác rồi nhé.hehe 
Có cụ nào có catalog của ray vs vitme này k ah?cho e xin với. e hỏi cụ gúc gồ mà k ra.hix

----------


## jeanvaljean

> đã hốt bộ này của bác rồi nhé.hehe 
> Có cụ nào có catalog của ray vs vitme này k ah?cho e xin với. e hỏi cụ gúc gồ mà k ra.hix


có DVD của THK 2014 bác muon lấy thì gửi cái dĩa đây chép cho...xài giống MISUMI

----------


## MinhPT

> đã hốt bộ này của bác rồi nhé.hehe 
> Có cụ nào có catalog của ray vs vitme này k ah?cho e xin với. e hỏi cụ gúc gồ mà k ra.hix


Phải trừ 1 bộ nhỏ, mình đã lấy trước rồi, hê hê

----------


## MINHAT

Yên tâm nhà các bác hàng còn đủ cho các bác, vẫn còn 1 cây ngắn nha

----------

MinhPT

----------


## dangkhoi

Toàn hàng đẹp mà nặng kg quá ko vào hốt luôn con phế liệu đó

----------


## MINHAT

Mớ ray thk đen bản 15 - 20 & con lăn đồng giá 300k/kg

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cặp ray dài 700 cạnh cặp dài nhất là ray bao nhiêu vậy a. Nặng bao nhiêu kg vậy ạ

----------


## MINHAT

> Cặp ray dài 700 cạnh cặp dài nhất là ray bao nhiêu vậy a. Nặng bao nhiêu kg vậy ạ


Ray 20 nha , mình cũng chưa cân, mai cân rồi báo bạn nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm mở ray trắng đen đầy đủ, giá ray 15 300k/1kg lớn 250k/kg 
Có 4 cặp dưới cùng là ray con lăn 300k/1kg

Đính kèm 45589

----------


## Nam CNC

nhanh tay lẹ mắt lấy 2 cặp màu trắng làm trục Z combo để bán , nhớ nghề lắp ráp quá rồi.

----------


## Khoa C3

Em lấy 1cặp.

----------


## MINHAT

Xác em máy phay okuma & howa còn rất đẹp còn động cơ trục chính nặng tầm 3.5 tấn .giá bán đến ngày mai là 35tr sau ngày mai em cẩu về thì thêm 2tr nhà

----------


## thanhvp

Chuyển ra Vĩnh Phúc hết bao nhiêu bạn?

----------


## dangkhoi

Động cơ chính mà gần 3.5 tấn vậy cả máy phải trên 5 tấn về Vĩnh Phúc nếu Viettel thì 16tr bằng nữa con máy

----------


## solero

> Động cơ chính mà gần 3.5 tấn vậy cả máy phải trên 5 tấn về Vĩnh Phúc nếu Viettel thì 16tr bằng nữa con máy


Đọc kỹ tí bác ơi, bác ấy viết thiếu dấu phẩy thôi mà.

----------


## dangkhoi

Xin lỗi nhầm

----------


## mactech

> Động cơ chính mà gần 3.5 tấn vậy cả máy phải trên 5 tấn về Vĩnh Phúc nếu Viettel thì 16tr bằng nữa con máy


Động cơ trục chính mà 3.5t cả con máy e nghĩ 50 tấn không hết ợ. Cả thân xác em nó là 3.5t như bác chủ viết thôi ạ, mà con này băng hộp hay mang cá, vitme bi hay gì hả bác Trường?

----------


## MINHAT

> Động cơ trục chính mà 3.5t cả con máy e nghĩ 50 tấn không hết ợ. Cả thân xác em nó là 3.5t như bác chủ viết thôi ạ, mà con này băng hộp hay mang cá, vitme bi hay gì hả bác Trường?


Xy mang cá z băng vuông xài vitme bi hết nha

----------


## Bryan_281989

Cho e gạch nhẹ cái máy phay Okuma Howa nha a Tr. Mai sáng e gọi a.


E mới nt zalo a ak, hủy gạch nha a Tr

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm vài cặp ray hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng , hàng mạ đen độ bền cao . Cặp đứng là thk con lăn dài tầm 1.8m 5 con trượt ,cặp nằm dài là NSK H20 dài 1900- 6 con trượt,cặp ngắn là thk shs15 6 con trượt tất cả 400k/kg
Cặp con lăn đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

Ca ray hiwin RG30 con lăn hàng new dài tầm 2m ,8 con trượt có thể cắt ra làm 2 cặp . Giá đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm em biến tần yakawa 5.5/3.7w đã test ngon lành . Giá 3tr2

----------


## MINHAT

Hai bộ combo nhôm thuộc dạng khủng, xài ray con lăn vitme phí 32 tổng dài 1350 ht tầm 1000 1 bộ ngắn họ ht tầm 800 ,bản ngang hơn 300 ,bộ dài 90kg,ngắn 80kg. Giá 100k/1kg

----------


## MINHAT

2 cặp con lăn đã ra đi,cả NSK 1.9m cũng ra đi, chỉ còn lại cặp shs15 và mớ ray đen

----------


## MINHAT

3 em set tool xy còn lại 2 em đẹp xinh hàng tháo máy. Giá đã bán

----------


## itanium7000

> 3 em set tool xy còn lại 2 em đẹp xinh hàng tháo máy. Giá 500/1


Em lấy 01con tool setter bác nhé.

----------


## MINHAT

> Em lấy 01con tool setter bác nhé.


Đã ra đi hết rồi bạn,chuyến sau có mình lấy cho

----------


## CNC FANUC

Hơi phiền bác xíu nếu sáng nay việc gửi hàng vẫn gặp khó khăn thì mong bác cho em cancel giao dịch ạ, em sắp hết kiên nhẫn đợi chờ rồi ạ

----------


## MINHAT

> Hơi phiền bác xíu nếu sáng nay việc gửi hàng vẫn gặp khó khăn thì mong bác cho em cancel giao dịch ạ, em sắp hết kiên nhẫn đợi chờ rồi ạ


Đã liên hệ với bên Viettel mà chiều xe nó mới xuống lấy được nhé

----------


## emptyhb

> Đã liên hệ với bên Viettel mà chiều xe nó mới xuống lấy được nhé


Nhớ cho luôn con nâng tay nhé bác!

----------


## minzin

Có con bắn vít pin nào cũ không bác ?

----------


## CNC FANUC

> Nhớ cho luôn con nâng tay nhé bác!


Vậy em mới cần bác ấy chắc chắn gửi ngày nào , kiểu này lại qua tuần mới có thông tin

----------


## MINHAT

Xác em mazak tầm hơn 3 tấn còn đủ động cơ 3 trục (servo Mitsubishi ) trục chính và linh tinh bơm dầu các thứ, bác nào có dự án thì alo em gửi hình chi tiết nhé
À quên em nó dạng H Fame 
Đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

Còn vài cặp shs 35 hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng ,đen có trắng có,phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy kim loại
Bác nào có dự án thì ới em

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhiều ray ngon quá hỉ  :Big Grin:

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Em mazak đã ra đi. Thêm 1 em nữa bàn 500x1000 còn dàn điện đầy đủ,bác nào cần máy ht lớn thì ới em nhé

Đính kèm 46591Đính kèm 46592Đính kèm 46593

Em hyperthem ht400 cho bác nào cắt đồ khủng , súng ống đầy đủ chạy ngon lành nội thất đẹp long lanh. Giá 170tr
Đính kèm 46594Đính kèm 46595

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Đính kèm 46639Đính kèm 46640Đính kèm 46641
> 
> 3 triệu/3 bộ gồm 3 driver và 3 động cơ


Hàng có bao chạy không bác.
Với lại giang hàng người ta bác đem hàng vô bán là không đúng qui định đó.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

1 em step 596- 1.4a giá đã bán

----------


## MINHAT

[QUOTE=MINHAT;129868]1 em step 596- 1.4a giá 400k



Step 596 đã ra đi
Chủ nhật lang thang vấp 2 em mài . Em mài tay điện 100v xài đĩa 125mm cốt 22mm 9900rpm , chỉ có 1 miếng bảo vệ phía trên thôi nha. giá 600k



1 em tool post grinder điện 100v 160w cốt 12mm 14000rpm con này chế máy mài hay đánh bóng thì tuyệt vời. Giá 1tr

----------


## MINHAT

Mớ cán dao tiện sumitomo xài chíp hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng , hàng phía bên trái cán 10mm Giá 100k. Hàng giữa 150k hàng hàng bên phải 300k/1 bác nào lấy số lượng ib giá tốt

----------


## ngocsut

em nhầm, cho em lấy 1 cái quay trái, 1 cái quay phải hàng bên trái

----------

MINHAT

----------


## huanpt

> em nhầm, cho em lấy 1 cái quay trái, 1 cái quay phải hàng bên trái


Cho anh 1 set như bác ngocsut nha Minhat.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Mớ cán dao tiện sumitomo xài chíp hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng , hàng phía bên trái cán 10mm Giá 100k. Hàng giữa 150k hàng hàng bên phải 300k/1 bác nào lấy số lượng ib giá tốt


Muốn mua mà bác chụp hình xa quá lại không có thông số cán vuông bao nhiêu ? dùng chíp gì nửa , bác chụp hình dùm gần cái chổ bắt chip ngon em lụm cho 1 chục .TVT

----------


## MINHAT

> Muốn mua mà bác chụp hình xa quá lại không có thông số cán vuông bao nhiêu ? dùng chíp gì nửa , bác chụp hình dùm gần cái chổ bắt chip ngon em lụm cho 1 chục .TVT


Đây bác còn loại cán 10-12-16mm xài chíp vuông nha bác

----------


## Ga con

Có loại cán xài chip tam giác bầu không anh.

Thanks.

----------


## MINHAT

Ko rồi Phúc ơi

----------

Ga con

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật em Syil X5 đã dọn sạch sẽ chạy ngon lành cành đào ,chắn bụi,bơm dầu ,bơm nước còn đầy đủ. Giá đã bán

----------


## Thaihamy

Ngon wa. Khổ máy nhiu thế

----------


## MINHAT

> Ngon wa. Khổ máy nhiu thế


Ht 170x280 mà em nó ra đi luôn rồi bác
Thanks

----------


## MINHAT

> Mớ cán dao tiện sumitomo xài chíp hàng mới chưa qua sử dụng , hàng phía bên trái cán 10mm Giá 100k. Hàng giữa 150k hàng hàng bên phải 300k/1 bác nào lấy số lượng ib giá tốt


Mấy cán dao nhỏ vẫn còn, cán lớn đã hết bác nào cần thì alo em nhé
Thêm mớ đĩa cắt sắt hàng đã qua sử dụng nhưng vẫn còn cắt ok ,đường kính 300 dầy 1.5mm giá 700k/1

----------


## truongkiet

làm thế nào điện thoại thương lượng mua 10 cán 20x20 giá 250k lại gửi 5 cán 16x16 và 5 cán 20x20(trong đó có 4 cán dao trái) vậy mới nản chứ

----------


## MINHAT

Trên đt em nói với bác là có 2 loại 16&20 , mà bác cũng ko có nói là lấy cán trái hay phải nên em chia ra lấy cho bác 4 cán trái. Mà em nói thiệt ae quen biết cũng gặp nhau vài lần cũng giao lưu cafe em còn giới thiệu vài người về chỗ của bác,em nói đây ko phải là kêu ca gì ,mà bác cũng nên hiểu kiểu viết bài của bác giống như muốn hạ uy tín của người khác.lúc mua sao ko comment lên đây,bây giờ ko ưng lại lên đây viết. Em nói thật hàng em bán ra bác ko ưng alo em phát em gửi lại tiền đằng này nt Zalo ko thèm nói gì lên đây viết bài. Vãi

----------


## truongkiet

Trao đổi qua điện thoại hỏi có cán 25ko bảo ko có chỉ có 20 với 15 thôi,mình đồng ý lấy hết 10 cán 20 với giá 250k x cán,cán nhỏ mình ko sử dụng được nên mình ko lấy,còn cán trái rất ít khi sử dụng,bác đưa vô thì kể như bỏ ko.còn uy tín thì a e trên này mua hàng nhiều sẽ bít ai uy tín ai ko

----------


## Trucvt

Mỗi người mỗi tính chú Minh Nhật. Xử lý sao cho thấu đáo nha.

----------


## MINHAT

Trời quơ em bảo có cán 20 với 16 bác ok thì tui mới lấy chứ, giờ nói vậy bó tay

----------


## truongkiet

Mà lúc mua hàng em xem trên Zalo của bác chứ ko phải diễn đàn,mà hôm nay mình nhận được hàng mới phản ánh qua Zalo với bác,bác lại chụp màn hình diễn đàn gửi cho e.cán nhỏ quá mình ko sử dụng được nên sẽ ko mua đâu

----------


## Khoa C3

Tính "tố cáo"  bác chủ thớt lâu rồi nhưng ngại. Nay xin mượn tý gió bẻ măng ạ. Số là em có mua của bác chủ 2 cái xác máy về dựng cũng lâu rồi nhưng nay 1 con vẫn nằm chỏng chơ chật nhà chưa được tích sự gì, mới có 1 con chạy thôi. Nhưng vận rủi là con chạy dc thì chạy nhanh quá làm khổ em vẽ không kịp cho nó chạy. Vừa rồi cái giấy chứng minh của em hết hạn, có đi làm lại nhưng ko làm dc vì đếm tiền của con máy đểu kia làm ra mòn mịa hết vân tay, công an thua trả hồ sơ về. Nay em mò lên đây rạch mặt ăn vạ bác chủ, mong các bác mua hàng của bác chủ phải tỉn táo ko lại gặp số nhọ như em thì khổ lắm. 
Ném đá tới đây đi ngủ thôi, đếm tiền cả ngày mệt rũ rồi. Chào thân ái và quyết thắng!

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

> Mà lúc mua hàng em xem trên Zalo của bác chứ ko phải diễn đàn,mà hôm nay mình nhận được hàng mới phản ánh qua Zalo với bác,bác lại chụp màn hình diễn đàn gửi cho e.cán nhỏ quá mình ko sử dụng được nên sẽ ko mua đâu


Cái này vui nè mua thì trên Zalo mà nt Zalo im luôn lên đây làm tui mang tiếng rồi bây giờ bảo ko mua nữa sorry nha riêng bác tui ko nhận hàng về , mà cái giá tui bán cho bác là rẻ hơn giá đăng rồi 

@ - KhoaC3: chết thật em có lỗi với bác rồi làm bác mòn hết cả vân tay, mà giờ thu lại gấp đôi có được ko ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

Minh Nhat , bán cho tớ cái máy cưa vòng đi , thiếu ít lâu được không , rất ham , phải xắm cho đầy cái xưởng mà bác chưa yêu tớ lắm , thiếu ít ngày đi mà , chắc chắn trả trước tết .

----------


## MINHAT

> Minh Nhat , bán cho tớ cái máy cưa vòng đi , thiếu ít lâu được không , rất ham , phải xắm cho đầy cái xưởng mà bác chưa yêu tớ lắm , thiếu ít ngày đi mà , chắc chắn trả trước tết .


Ok anh ko thành vấn đề,mai em kêu ba gác chở qua

----------


## truongkiet

> Cái này vui nè mua thì trên Zalo mà nt Zalo im luôn lên đây làm tui mang tiếng rồi bây giờ bảo ko mua nữa sorry nha riêng bác tui ko nhận hàng về , mà cái giá tui bán cho bác là rẻ hơn giá đăng rồi 
> 
> @ - KhoaC3: chết thật em có lỗi với bác rồi làm bác mòn hết cả vân tay, mà giờ thu lại gấp đôi có được ko ?


Cái này hay nè mua qua hình Zalo bác gửi bên diễn đàn làm gì,bác gửi như vậy thì e lên đây gặp bác luôn chứ sao.mà lúc mua e alo cho bác giờ bác lại nói khác,nội dung cuộc nói chuyện ko lưu lại giờ có cãi tôi sang năm cũng vậy ah

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> Cái này hay nè mua qua hình Zalo bác gửi bên diễn đàn làm gì,bác gửi như vậy thì e lên đây gặp bác luôn chứ sao.mà lúc mua e alo cho bác giờ bác lại nói khác,nội dung cuộc nói chuyện ko lưu lại giờ có cãi tôi sang năm cũng vậy ah


Mớ không dùng được số lượng với giá tốt đi mình ôm để dành

----------


## truongkiet

để dành làm kỉ niệm

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> để dành làm kỉ niệm


Nói chứ cán nhỏ mình chêm miếng sắt la vô dung ok mà

----------


## dobinh1961

> Nói chứ cán nhỏ mình chêm miếng sắt la vô dung ok mà


nói quá chuẩn nhà mua nhầm toàn loại to phải mài bớt

----------


## truongkiet

Nhỏ quá nó yếu.mà em nạo thép kiếm tiền mà máy e này nhỏ quá nào ko nổi

----------


## ozintrung

bên chỗ bác còn ít máy mài khuôn cầm tay nào không để cho em

----------


## MINHAT

> bên chỗ bác còn ít máy mài khuôn cầm tay nào không để cho em


Còn nha bạn, vào Zalo mình gửi hình cho

----------


## ozintrung

> Còn nha bạn, vào Zalo mình gửi hình cho


 chà mình sử dụng face mới call bác bên face bác send em ít hình với đang cần vài bộ.
em cảm ơn

----------


## MINHAT

Vài cái combo hàng khủng cho bác nào làm máy ăn kim loại. Bác nào có dự án thì alo hoặc vào Zalo em gửi thông tin chi tiết nhé

----------


## MINHAT

2 cái mâm cặp kitagawa đường kính 130 . Giá 1tr3/1 lấy 2 cái 2tr5

----------


## MinhPT

> 2 cái mâm cặp kitagawa đường kính 130 . Giá 1tr3/1 lấy 2 cái 2tr5


Chỉ có 1 bộ chấu thôi hả bác?

----------


## MINHAT

> Chỉ có 1 bộ chấu thôi hả bác?


Đúng rồi bác, mà chấu ngược loại này em thấy có bán nhiều, bác cần thì em lấy cho

----------


## GORLAK

Bác có cặp ray 25 THK hay NSK nào tổng dài 800-900 ko ah?

----------

duytrungcdt

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác có cặp ray 25 THK hay NSK nào tổng dài 800-900 ko ah?


Có nha loại đó thì nhiều

----------

GORLAK

----------


## MINHAT

Mớ combo ht tầm 400 xài băng vuông chạy bằng thủy lực
Có sẵn trục chính lắp dao chuyên dùng,bác nào thấy phù hợp thì ới em,em lấy hộ chứ hàng ko có sẵn ở nhà. Giá 25k/1kg . 

Đính kèm 47685

Thêm mấy cái bơm dầu có sẵn thùng chứa hơn 50L và bộ giải nhiệt. Giá 5tr5/1



5 cái khung máy đột, tình trạng như hình 800k/1

----------


## MINHAT

Mớ công tắc hành trình omron rã máy còn đẹp. Giá 50k/1. Lấy số lượng giá tốt



Thêm mớ cán dao, tý về em cập nhật chi tiết nha

----------


## phuocminhhoa

bác có ray 20 đen nào hành trình 1,2-1,3m nào ko vậy?

----------


## hoahong102

2 cái cán rất xịn, 1 cái bắt 3 chíp cho bt50, 1 cái gắn 2 lưỡi hợp kim chuôi C32, vote cho anh em nào chạy sắt

----------


## mactech

Chờ bác Minhat cập nhật chi tiết. Đẹp hình đẹp giá ace quất thôi!

----------


## MINHAT

Đây ạ cây to bự cán 42 xài 4 chíp giá 1tr2 cây kế cán 32 xài 1 chíp 3 cây còn lại là dao end mill cán 32 xài lưỡi xoắn rời 4 cây ngắn đồng giá 800l/1

----------


## ductrung

> Mớ công tắc hành trình omron rã máy còn đẹp. Giá 50k/1. Lấy số lượng giá tốt
> 
> 
> 
> Thêm mớ cán dao, tý về em cập nhật chi tiết nha


E lấy 4 cái công tắc hành trình dạng khủy tay( cách gọi riêng của e) nhé

----------


## ductrung

Cái bộ này giá bnhiu v cụ với xem kỹ trục chính có chắc khẻo ko e cần nhai sắt 2 bộ như vậy nhé

----------


## ductrung

Hic quên cái pic là cái bộ như lày

----------


## MINHAT

> Hic quên cái pic là cái bộ như lày


Bộ này nó truyền động bằng thủy lực nha bạn, nó xài bạc đũa ăn sắt vô tư bạn lấy cả cụm( gồm ụ z + combo+ động cơ) hay phần nào

----------


## thuyên1982

Mớ công tắc hành trình omron rã máy còn đẹp. Giá 50k/1. Lấy số lượng giá tốt

ba mươi cái nhỏ nhất thì giá nhiêu bác.

----------


## GunSrose

Bac nhật xem trong đống cán dao tiện, có cá nào 20x20 xài chip w(tam giác gãy) cho e vài pic cán dao 20x20 nhé, đúng hệ e xài e lấy hết nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> Mớ công tắc hành trình omron rã máy còn đẹp. Giá 50k/1. Lấy số lượng giá tốt
> 
> ba mươi cái nhỏ nhất thì giá nhiêu bác.


Nó bằng nhau nha, chỉ có 8 cái xanh nhỏ hơn tý bằng giá , bác lấy 30 cái mình tính 40k

 @ : Gunsrose. - đây bác ,trên hình mình có lắp sẵn cái chíp tam giác cũ vừa y

----------


## GunSrose

Loại cán này xài tam giác thường Bác Nhật ơi....hihix... ko phải hệ e rùi....

----------


## Ga con

Bác cho cái ảnh hoặc mã số chip lên em xem thử đi, chứ lần đầu tiên e nghe tới tên chip tam giác gãy.
Chip tiện thì e hay xài nhất là chip tam giác bầu như này, mà giang hồ vẫn gọi là chip W




Thanks

----------

GunSrose, MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Động cơ dc36v 500w cho bác nào thích chế xe điện hàng còn đẹp . giá 600k



Tình trạng là mấy cái cảm biến có mấy bác gạch mà chưa thấy liên hệ nên em nhận gạch đến trưa mai thôi nha
Thêm em cưa lộng Amada nặng tầm 300kg động cơ 0.75kw có sẵn bộ hàn lưỡi còn hoạt động OK và em động cơ mài mở ko thấy lên,em đã làm sẵn 2 lưỡi mới 1 lỗ kim loại và 1 lộng gỗ nên ko phải lo về lưỡi nha. Em nó xài 3 pha 200 em lắp sẵn con biến tần a024 mitshu 1.5kw ko có màn hình đã set để chạy cho em nó ngon lành. Và cuối cùng là giá 11tr nếu ko lấy biến tần trừ 1tr

----------


## phuocminhhoa

sao bác chưa chụp hình mấy cặp ray cho em vậy bác ?

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm mớ lục giác Eight japan từ 1.5mm - 8 mm giá 200k 1 bộ



Mớ đĩa cắt sắt đường kính 135mm phù hợp máy cầm tay,lưỡi còn đẹp chưa qua sử dụng . Giá 160k/1 lấy từ 10 lưỡi giá tốt

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lấy 1 bộ lục giác đẹp đẹp

----------


## MINHAT

> Lấy 1 bộ lục giác đẹp đẹp


OK anh, lúc nào có qua alo em đem ra nha

----------


## legiao

Cho 1 đỉa 135+1bộ lục giác đẹp.chưa gửi pk596 thìbgửi chung luôn

----------


## mactech

Em lấy 2 bộ lục đẹp đẹp hơn của bác Hải

----------


## khoa.address

> Thêm mớ lục giác Eight japan từ 1.5mm - 8 mm giá 200k 1 bộ


Em chuyển tiền anh rồi ah, anh cho em một bộ lục giác đẹp bằng mấy bác ở trên thôi nhé, đẹp hơn mấy bác ấy kiện ah

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Thêm mớ lục giác Eight japan từ 1.5mm - 8 mm giá 200k 1 bộ
> 
> 
> 
> Mớ đĩa cắt sắt đường kính 135mm phù hợp máy cầm tay,lưỡi còn đẹp chưa qua sử dụng . Giá 160k/1 lấy từ 10 lưỡi giá tốt


 Mình lấy 1 bộ Lục giác nha .gửi về Vũng tàu qua nhà xe hoa mai được không bạn ?đầu giờ mình chuyển tiền .TVT

----------


## MINHAT

> Em chuyển tiền anh rồi ah, anh cho em một bộ lục giác đẹp bằng mấy bác ở trên thôi nhé, đẹp hơn mấy bác ấy kiện ah


OK bạn.
Hôm nay có bác nào chuyển cho em 600k với hôm trước bác nào chuyển 450k mà ko thấy báo nên bác nào chuyển thì cung cấp lại thông tin giúp em nha

----------


## MINHAT

> Mình lấy 1 bộ Lục giác nha .gửi về Vũng tàu qua nhà xe hoa mai được không bạn ?đầu giờ mình chuyển tiền .TVT


Đã nhận được tiền,mưa quá mình chưa đi gửi được, sáng mai mình gửi nha

Thêm cái ảnh lưỡi cắt cho nó manh động



Thêm 2 cái bơm tưới nguội có sẵn thùng nước có ngăn để lọc phôi, công xuất 95l/min điện 3pha 200-220v 180w. Giá 1tr5/1

----------


## MINHAT

Lục giác vẫn còn nhiều nhà các bác
Đầu tháng bán và ray con lăn iko25 tổng dài 1540 ht1280 phù hợp làm x máy gỗ hay quảng cáo , hàng chưa qua sử dụng do để lâu nên có vài chỗ bị ố như ko ảnh hưởng gì . Giá bán trong ngày là 4tr qua hôm nay là 5tr

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Mình lấy 1 bộ Lục giác nha .gửi về Vũng tàu qua nhà xe hoa mai được không bạn ?đầu giờ mình chuyển tiền .TVT


Gửi dùm mình 2 bộ Lục giác về Vũng tàu chưa bạn ? TVT .

----------


## GunSrose

> Bác cho cái ảnh hoặc mã số chip lên em xem thử đi, chứ lần đầu tiên e nghe tới tên chip tam giác gãy.
> Chip tiện thì e hay xài nhất là chip tam giác bầu như này, mà giang hồ vẫn gọi là chip W
> Đính kèm 48036
> Đính kèm 48037
> 
> 
> Thanks


chính xác là những cán dùng hệ này nè....thanks bác gacon

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> Gửi dùm mình 2 bộ Lục giác về Vũng tàu chưa bạn ? TVT .


Chưa gửi Lục giác cho mình sao bạn ? tới bửa nay chưa nhận được ? TVT

----------


## MINHAT

> Chưa gửi Lục giác cho mình sao bạn ? tới bửa nay chưa nhận được ? TVT


Gửi rồi nha bạn

----------


## legiao

Lục giác cắm vô khích cứng ngắc vặn đả tay .lấy thêm 1 bộ để dành nha bác

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Về thêm mớ lục giác, bác nào cần thì ới em, giá như cũ nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Vài cái bơm dầu đẹp xinh.mời các bác xem ảnh trước

----------


## GORLAK

Có cái nào nhỉ xíu ko bác MINHAT? Bơm nước đc ko?

----------


## MINHAT

> Có cái nào nhỉ xíu ko bác MINHAT? Bơm nước đc ko?


Bơm nước ở trên có đó em

----------


## GORLAK

> Bơm nước ở trên có đó em


E kiếm cái bơm có luôn thùng làm bộ tưới nguội, a có bộ nào giới thiệu e cái.

----------


## MINHAT

Cái này được ko?

----------


## GORLAK

Có kích thước ko a? Cho e cái giá thơm thơm luôn ợ

----------


## MINHAT

D x R x C là 620x330x220 giá 1tr5

----------


## MINHAT

Mớ ray vitme 15-25 mới & cũ đủ cỡ bác nào có dự án thì ới em

----------


## tranhai.ktv

> Mớ ray vitme 15-25 mới & cũ đủ cỡ bác nào có dự án thì ới em


Vitme 15. dài 800-1000. 2 con trượt có không bác

----------


## MINHAT

> Vitme 15. dài 800-1000. 2 con trượt có không bác


Cây đen dài là 2 con trượt ghép lại, bạn muốn chạy 2 con 2 bên cũng OK,ht em nó là 600 dài hơn 1 m ở hai đầu có 2 đoạn trơn hơi dài về cả ra cũng tầm 800-1000, nguyên bản nó lắp 2 con động cơ thông nòng này



Giá 1tr2

----------


## MINHAT

15 con trượt ssr15 hàng cũ trong hộp còn nguyên trong bọc . Giá 200k/1



15 con công tắc khẩn cấp hàng tháo tủ Japan đẹp long lanh . Giá đã bán



2 cặp ray NSK LS20 tổng dài 1490 ht 1350 phù hợp làm x . Giá 2tr/1 cặp

----------


## MINHAT

1 em phay cạnh Nitto Koki Japan 900w 100v đã test ngon lành . Giá đã bán

----------


## Khanh4g

cây vitme có gắn motor ,bác cho xin thông số xem có phù hợp với nhu cầu ko

----------


## MINHAT

> cây vitme có gắn motor ,bác cho xin thông số xem có phù hợp với nhu cầu ko


Cây đó phí 1605 tổng dài 1200 ht 900 loại douple nut có sẵn động cơ step 2 phase & khớp nối

----------


## VanMinh

Bác cho em xin thông số 2 cây vit me màu trắng và đen sát bức tường. Thank bác!

----------


## MINHAT

Mớ alpha 4 driver và 6 động cơ bán trọn bộ như hình 10tr
Động cơ size 86 nha, thấy mã có ghi asm mà ko biết dòng gì, tìm Google mà ko thấy chắc hàng om nó đi chung với lô với mấy con asd16ac nên em nghĩ nó xài được với dòng này,tất cả còn quay mượt mà. Có 2 cái driver 16ac 1 cái 12ac và 1 cái 30a-a

----------


## Ga con

Ghép cặp có dư motor không anh.

Thanks.

----------


## MINHAT

> Ghép cặp có dư motor không anh.
> 
> Thanks.


Có 4 driver mà chắc xài được 2 cái driver 16ac còn 2 cái kia loại khác mà bạn

----------


## MINHAT

Em bơm dầu bé bé xinh xinh xài điện 100v  60kg/cm2 0.7l/min giá 700k

----------


## legiao

> Mớ alpha 4 driver và 6 động cơ bán trọn bộ như hình 10tr
> Động cơ size 86 nha, thấy mã có ghi asm mà ko biết dòng gì, tìm Google mà ko thấy chắc hàng om nó đi chung với lô với mấy con asd16ac nên em nghĩ nó xài được với dòng này,tất cả còn quay mượt mà. Có 2 cái driver 16ac 1 cái 12ac và 1 cái 30a-a


Motor nầy xài cho asd16ac ngon òi đúng áp đúng dòng như asm98ac

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Đã nhận được tiền,mưa quá mình chưa đi gửi được, sáng mai mình gửi nha
> 
> Thêm cái ảnh lưỡi cắt cho nó manh động
> 
> Đính kèm 48521
> 
> Thêm 2 cái bơm tưới nguội có sẵn thùng nước có ngăn để lọc phôi, công xuất 95l/min điện 3pha 200-220v 180w. Giá 1tr5/1
> 
> Đính kèm 48526Đính kèm 48527


lưỡi cắt đường kính trong bao nhiêu vậy Bác?,

----------


## MINHAT

> lưỡi cắt đường kính trong bao nhiêu vậy Bác?,


135mm nha bạn

Thêm cái ê to, thông số trên hình nha các bác



Cái bàn t 200x600x50 giá 1tr

----------


## MINHAT

Vỡ kèo Còn mấy bộ này bác nào yêu thì ới em

----------


## cnclaivung

xin giá eto bác

----------


## kimtuan20021989

> Vỡ kèo Còn mấy bộ này bác nào yêu thì ới em
> 
> Đính kèm 50754Đính kèm 50755


Xin giá bác ơi

----------


## mig21

> 15 con trượt ssr15 hàng cũ trong hộp còn nguyên trong bọc . Giá 200k/1
> 
> Đính kèm 49304
> 
> 15 con công tắc khẩn cấp hàng tháo tủ Japan đẹp long lanh . Giá đã bán
> 
> Đính kèm 49305Đính kèm 49306
> 
> 2 cặp ray NSK LS20 tổng dài 1490 ht 1350 phù hợp làm x . Giá 2tr/1 cặp
> ...


Cặp nsk còn ko bác

----------


## ngocdong2001

> Vỡ kèo Còn mấy bộ này bác nào yêu thì ới em
> 
> Đính kèm 50754Đính kèm 50755


Bộ laser giá sao bác?

----------


## hungmtcn

Tạm thời e cứ gạch nguồn fiber nhé a Trường trong lúc chờ đợi a chụp cho e cái tem mã sản phẩm

----------

ali35

----------


## hungmtcn

E tra manual rồi con này ko có tài liệu và nó chỉ là nguồn thiếu phần điều khiển bác cho e hủy gạch ạ

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm em khung Mazak đời 2004 còn đẹp lung linh xài băng vuông vitme bi trượt êm ru nặng hơn 4 tấn ,động cơ trục chính còn . Giá 45tr

----------


## MINHAT

2 em cưa vòng asada điện 100v 250w hàm 200 lưỡi mới 3tr5/1

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

Bộ Mada này ship ra bắc thì đẹp quá .

----------


## MINHAT

> Bộ Mada này ship ra bắc thì đẹp quá .


Thích thì nhích thôi bạn

----------


## MINHAT

Up thêm con Hitachi xài điện 100v hàm cắt được 230 có sẵn bộ điều tốc, lưỡi zin theo máy. Giá 5tr

----------


## mactech

Đã về đội của em. Mai này nhận cắt khúc các bác ạ.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Em Hitachi đã ra đi, còn vài em asada đầy đủ lưỡi, hàm 130-250 giá 2tr8-3tr5



1 em phay cạnh tròn hay vuông đều ok , xài điện 100v hàng japan giá 800k



Bàn t 600x200x50 fix còn 800k



Còn mấy con alpha tương đương với con 98ac fix còn 500k/1



Nguồn 24v 10a điện vào 220 120k/1



Trục chính máy tiện fix còn 2 tr

----------


## Nam CNC

bàn T có dính mang cá phía dưới không ? Cho anh tấm hình dưới đi , hợp nhãn là quất luôn.

----------


## vhgreen

> Em Hitachi đã ra đi, còn vài em asada đầy đủ lưỡi, hàm 130-250 giá 2tr8-3tr5
> 
> [


con này đã test chưa bác. công xuất thế nào cho e xin thêm thông tin đi

----------


## Trucvt

> con này đã test chưa bác. công xuất thế nào cho e xin thêm thông tin đi


Công suất bác ơi.

----------

vhgreen

----------


## vhgreen

con này đã test chưa bác. công suất thế nào cho e xin thêm thông tin đi

----------


## MINHAT

> bàn T có dính mang cá phía dưới không ? Cho anh tấm hình dưới đi , hợp nhãn là quất luôn.


Đây anh

@ vhgeen : con đó 100v 250w đã test ngon lành nha

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vhgreen

> Đây anh
> 
> @ vhgeen : con đó 100v 250w đã test ngon lành nha


cảm ơn bác. đợt này đang bận nhiều việc quá. xong đợt này e hốt 1 con  :Big Grin:  chắc tầm cuối tháng. chứ bữa nay việc nó dí sau đít :EEK!:

----------


## MinhPT

> Thêm vài ảnh của em khung máy. Ht em nó là 250 x 370 ray thk 25 vitme 2004
> 
> Đính kèm 43071Đính kèm 43072


Ké nhờ topic của bác chút:

Nhờ các bác trong HCM: có bác nào hốt giùm bộ này cho mình với.

Dự án trễ giờ vẫn nằm ở nhà bác MINHAT, bác nào xem hợp nhu cầu mình bán lỗ luôn, chứ giờ sát cuối năm rồi, ko còn thời gian lắp ráp nữa.

----------


## Hung rau

> Ké nhờ topic của bác chút:
> 
> Nhờ các bác trong HCM: có bác nào hốt giùm bộ này cho mình với.
> 
> Dự án trễ giờ vẫn nằm ở nhà bác MINHAT, bác nào xem hợp nhu cầu mình bán lỗ luôn, chứ giờ sát cuối năm rồi, ko còn thời gian lắp ráp nữa.


Giá bao nhiêu bạn ?

----------


## MinhPT

> Giá bao nhiêu bạn ?


Vì là topic của bác MINHAT, nên mình đã nhắn tin cho bác rồi.
Ngoài ra còn có 1 bộ Z phù hợp với khung trên để làm máy C.

----------


## nhatduyxp

> Vì là topic của bác MINHAT, nên mình đã nhắn tin cho bác rồi.
> Ngoài ra còn có 1 bộ Z phù hợp với khung trên để làm máy C.


Inbox cho em bộ Z mini. Zalo 093225o307

----------


## MinhPT

> Inbox cho em bộ Z mini. Zalo 093225o307


Không phải là mini lắm đâu: hành trình 300mm, ray 25mm, khoảng cách 2 ray 230mm, vitme 20mm. Nhưng vẫn đang dang dở từng phần bác ạ.

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm em sét tool xy đẹp xinh. Giá 500k

----------


## itanium7000

> Thêm em sét tool xy đẹp xinh. Giá 500k


Em lấy con set tool này nhé.

----------


## MINHAT

> Em lấy con set tool này nhé.


Ok bạn.

Ngoài lề xíu. Trên diễn đàn mình có bác nào hay ship hàng trung quốc mà ship được 2 món này thì inbox mình nhé
Thanks

https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/produ...469149076.html
https://vietnamese.alibaba.com/produ...467823867.html

----------


## MINHAT

> Em lấy con set tool này nhé.


Ok bác

Thêm bộ bắn vít national đã lên 6 cell pin lion 12v 4a xạc 220v tiện dụng. Giá 900

----------


## MINHAT

4 cây vít me NSK 2004 ht240 c3z . Giá 700k/1

----------


## MINHAT

Mới về em laser 2 đầu ht 800x1800 phụ kiện đầy đủ và phụ kiện đi kèm rất nhiều ( 2 nguồn 1 controller màn hình,2 con trượt Abba driver 3 phase cho trục xoay,gương phản xạ các thứ như hình) máy nặng tầm 1.2 tấn có trục rulo dùng cắt vải.
Bác nào quan tâm alo em nhé

----------


## mig21

Bộ lục giác mình gần 1 tháng rồi chưa thấy nhé

----------


## MINHAT

> Bộ lục giác mình gần 1 tháng rồi chưa thấy nhé


Mình gửi lâu rồi mà, để mình ra vieetel kiểm tra lại

----------


## mtle5554

Em gạch bộ lục giác như hôm trước em nt hỏi bác đó 98...777, vài bữa nữa đi công tác về em lấy nha. Thx bác

----------


## MINHAT

Hộp số 1-10 hàng japan 800k



Vài cặp  ray đen shs15 nskls20 phù hợp làm x, bác nào cần alo em

----------


## mig21

> Mình gửi lâu rồi mà, để mình ra vieetel kiểm tra lại


kiểm tra chưa bạn, đến hôm nay mình vẫn chưa nhận dc

----------


## VanMinh

Viên gạch nền nhà kích thước sao bác?

----------


## puskinu

Nhìn lỗ thanh ray là đoán ra cỡ 300mm gạch nền

----------

VanMinh

----------


## VanMinh

Chuẩn bác Puskinu. Thank!

----------


## cuongkran

> 15 con trượt ssr15 hàng cũ trong hộp còn nguyên trong bọc . Giá 200k/1
> 
> Đính kèm 49304
> 
> 15 con công tắc khẩn cấp hàng tháo tủ Japan đẹp long lanh . Giá đã bán
> 
> Đính kèm 49305Đính kèm 49306
> 
> 2 cặp ray NSK LS20 tổng dài 1490 ht 1350 phù hợp làm x . Giá 2tr/1 cặp
> ...


Còn nhấn khẩn ko b. Minhat?

----------


## MINHAT

Năm mới kính chúc các bác nhiều niềm vui thuận lợi trong công việc và gặp nhiều mai mắn.

Cũng như năm rồi em giảm 50% cho khách hàng đầu tiên mau lẹ mở hàng năm mới ạ

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Bác có cặp ray 20 nào dài tầm 600 ko. Nếu có cho e xin mở hàng đầu tiên ạ. Chúc bác làm ăn phát tài.

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác có cặp ray 20 nào dài tầm 600 ko. Nếu có cho e xin mở hàng đầu tiên ạ. Chúc bác làm ăn phát tài.


Có nha bác

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Ok bác cho e thông tin ray, giá cả luôn ạ. Thanks bác

----------


## MINHAT

> Ok bác cho e thông tin ray, giá cả luôn ạ. Thanks bác


Ray NSK LS20 loại đen 4 rãnh bi 4 con trượt 1 cặp giá đã fix là 400k nha bạn

----------


## Gamo

> Năm mới kính chúc các bác nhiều niềm vui thuận lợi trong công việc và gặp nhiều mai mắn.
> 
> Cũng như năm rồi em giảm 50% cho khách hàng đầu tiên mau lẹ mở hàng năm mới ạ


Hehe, còn dư khuyến mãi 50% thì cho tau lấy 6 con "Còn mấy con alpha tương đương với con 98ac fix còn 500k/1" nhe.

----------


## MINHAT

Cảm ơn các bác , cảm ơn bạn Bongmayquathem đã ủng hộ
@ Gamo: mấy con đó Gà Con lấy rồi bác ơi

----------


## Duc87hp

Còn cặp ray 20 nào giảm giá ko e lấy 1 cặp

----------


## MINHAT

> Còn cặp ray 20 nào giảm giá ko e lấy 1 cặp


Bạn cần loại ntn?

----------


## Duc87hp

> Bạn cần loại ntn?


Tầm 300-400 b ạ

----------


## MINHAT

> Tầm 300-400 b ạ


còn 1 cặp thk 20 dài tầm hơn 400 giá 600k/1 cặp nha

----------

Duc87hp

----------


## Duc87hp

> còn 1 cặp thk 20 dài tầm hơn 400 giá 600k/1 cặp nha


cám ơn b, dài quá cắt đi thì tiếc

----------


## len_ken

Chào bác , bác còn cặp ray 20 nào dài 1100 ko bác , xin giá inbox luôn bác ạ .

----------


## MINHAT

> Chào bác , bác còn cặp ray 20 nào dài 1100 ko bác , xin giá inbox luôn bác ạ .


Còn nha bác nsk ls20 loại đen 1tr4/căp nha

----------


## len_ken

Ok bác . ......................

----------


## Hoangthangnghean

> Thêm em khung Mazak đời 2004 còn đẹp lung linh xài băng vuông vitme bi trượt êm ru nặng hơn 4 tấn ,động cơ trục chính còn . Giá 45tr
> 
> Đính kèm 50844Đính kèm 50845


Con này còn ko bác

----------


## MINHAT

> Con này còn ko bác


con đó bán lâu rồi bác ơi

----------


## TNK

Mấy cây này còn k bạn, lấy cả giá sao

----------


## MINHAT

> Mấy cây này còn k bạn, lấy cả giá sao


Còn 3 cây nha bạn . Giá 1tr5

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## MINHAT

Đầu năm up cho có không khí
Mớ ray NSK LH25-35 hàng đẹp bi sáng bóng trượt êm
LH 25 phù hợp lấy con trượt tổng dài 165 ht 75 giá 200k/1con
LH 35 loại đen tổng dài 450 ht 280 . Loại trắng tổng dài 600 ht 440 . Giá 100k/kg

----------

Đăng Tuấn

----------


## MINHAT

Có em xác máy như hình,cơ cấu giống con howa chỉ có phần cơ và động cơ trục chính. ht tầm 500x350x250  giá  ve chai 12k/1kg nặng tầm 1.5 tấn. Bác nào quan tâm alô em nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

tao quan tâm nè

----------

MINHAT

----------


## Khoa C3

EM mua rồi nè.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## huyquynhbk

Thích quá. e này vận chuyển ra HN hết bao nhiêu bác Minhat nhỉ?

----------


## BÂTM

ba trục X Y Z còn ok không bác ?

----------


## MINHAT

> Thích quá. e này vận chuyển ra HN hết bao nhiêu bác Minhat nhỉ?


Thường thì 2-2tr5/1 tấn. Mà bác KhoaC3 lấy rồi

@ BÂTM : máy đã bán rồi nha bác

----------


## ahdvip

> Thường thì 2-2tr5/1 tấn. Mà bác KhoaC3 lấy rồi
> 
> @ BÂTM : máy đã bán rồi nha bác


máy này mà chuyển đường dài chỉ tầm 1tr/tấn thôi anh

----------

MINHAT

----------


## Ga con

Chưa tính cẩu lên cẩu xuống mỗi lần khoảng 1 chai nữa.

Không biết làm món gì cho rẻ chứ em gửi đồ toàn khoảng 3tr/tấn. Có lần đi gửi tàu hỏa máy 3 tấn hết hơn 10tr.

Thanks.

----------

huyquynhbk

----------


## trungga

E cũng quan tâm nhưng hơi muộn. Chúc mừng bác khoa

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm mớ cán dao lắp chíp tròn phi 16-20-25 từ 1-3 chíp bác nào cần ới em nhé

----------


## Ga con

Con bullnose thứ 4-5-6 từ trên xuống xài chip nào với cán phi bao nhiêu thế anh.

Thanks.

----------


## MINHAT

Xài chíp tròn D10 cán 25

----------


## Ga con

Em lại cần cán D20 với hột R6.

Thank anh.

----------


## MINHAT

Cập nhật
Biến tần A500 3.7kw 3 pha 220 400hz giá 3tr2



Mài khuôn vỏ nhôm hàng nhật kẹp mũi 6 mm chạy êm ái, phù hợp cho bác nào phay mạch in. Xài điện 100v 200w giá 500k



Thêm em mài khuôn đầu dài thân nhôm có bọc nhựa. Xài điện 100v 300w 30000rpm. Giá 500k



Hộp số bẻ góc tỷ truyền 1-10 còn đẹp. Giá 1tr



Còn 13 con spidle Fischer hàng châu âu 530w điện từ 55-380v max 800hz 24000rpm xài corles er20, trên cụm gà spin có sẵn bộ trượt mang cá tinh chỉnh rất tiện lợi
Bác nào lấy số lượng inbox giá tốt nhé



Động cơ đánh bóng điện 100v điều chỉnh 2 cấp tốc độ 1800&3600rpm . Giá 1tr2

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Cập nhật
> Biến tần A500 3.7kw 3 pha 220 400hz giá 3tr2
> 
> 
> 
> Mài khuôn vỏ nhôm hàng nhật kẹp mũi 6 mm chạy êm ái, phù hợp cho bác nào phay mạch in. Xài điện 100v 200w giá 500k
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Em ưng cái thước kẹp bác ơi.

----------


## MINHAT

> Em ưng cái thước kẹp bác ơi.


Thích thì nhích thôi kakaka

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

> Thích thì nhích thôi kakaka


Bao nhiêu xèng để xem nội công của em có nhích đc nó không bác ơi?

----------


## MINHAT

> Bao nhiêu xèng để xem nội công của em có nhích đc nó không bác ơi?


1tr5 thui bạn

----------


## MINHAT

2 em 5913 2.8a có thắng từ. Giá 800k/1, lấy cả 2 1tr5

----------


## Fusionvie

> 2 em 5913 2.8a có thắng từ. Giá 800k/1, lấy cả 2 1tr5


Tiếc quá, bác tận ở trỏng

----------


## khosangocom

có ship hàng ko bác ơi, em ở gần Q10

----------


## MINHAT

5913 đã ra đi
Thanks các bác

----------


## tranphong248

> 5913 đã ra đi
> Thanks các bác


bác nào ôm mà chưa dùng tới inbox lại cho e với (cả drive luôn ah)

----------


## MINHAT

Mớ bánh xe nhôm đúc bọc nhựa hàng chưa qua sử dụng
Thông số trên hình nhé . Loại dẹp xài 1 bạc loại bản to hơn xài 2 bạc 6202 . Giá loại 1 bạc 40k/1 loại 2 bạc 50k/1
Bác nào lấy số lượng inbox để có giá tốt nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Bánh xe vẫn còn nhiều.
Cập nhật thêm mớ đĩa cắt,chuyên cắt nhôm ,gỗ đường kính lớn, bác nào chế máy cắt gỗ to hay cắt nhôm dầy đều ok. Giá 800k/1 đĩa . Lấy số lượng giá tốt

----------


## hieu_potter

Bác chọn giúp em 4 cái bánh xe loại 2 bạc nhé. sáng e chuyển tiền bác. thanks bác.

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác chọn giúp em 4 cái bánh xe loại 2 bạc nhé. sáng e chuyển tiền bác. thanks bác.


Ok bác, hàng có sẵn nhé

----------


## MINHAT

Thêm mớ alpha 98 4 con hộp số p10 2 con hộp số p25 . Giá 800k/1 lấy hết 6 con 700k/1

----------


## kzam

Cặp ray 15 sắt đen 600 tầm bao nhiêu bác? Bác ở đâu em qua xem luôn đc ko?

----------


## MINHAT

> Cặp ray 15 sắt đen 600 tầm bao nhiêu bác? Bác ở đâu em qua xem luôn đc ko?


Loại đó hết rồi bạn ơi

----------


## MINHAT

Tiếp tục combo hàng khủng 
Ray con lăn vít me 2510 nhôm đế dầy 40 rất chắc chắn, bộ ngắn ht 800 bộ dài 1000 bản rộng 300 . Giá bộ ngắn 6tr bộ dài 7tr5

----------


## MINHAT

3 con alpha 98ma . Giá 700k/1 lấy cả 3 2tr

----------


## Fusionvie

> 3 con alpha 98ma . Giá 700k/1 lấy cả 3 2tr


Để em 3 con này nhé

----------


## MINHAT

3 con alpha 98 vẫn còn nha các bác
Cặp nhật thêm mớ ray vít me của con sodick,dòng này thì anh em chắc cũng biết rồi nên em cho giá luôn ray thk hsr từ 15-20-25 200-250k/kg tùy xấu đẹp nha các bác . Do sợ rỉ nên em để mở bò zin chứ vệ sinh xong nó đẹp lại khó bán kakakkkk. Bác nào lấy số lượng inbox giá tốt nhé



5 em spidle Fischer xấu xấu 24000rpm xài er20 3tr5/1. Lấy hết giá tốt. Còn đầy đủ quạt tản nhiệt nha,tại em chưa lắp vô

----------


## MINHAT

> 3 con alpha 98 vẫn còn nha các bác
> Cặp nhật thêm mớ ray vít me của con sodick,dòng này thì anh em chắc cũng biết rồi nên em cho giá luôn ray thk hsr từ 15-20-25 200-250k/kg tùy xấu đẹp nha các bác . Do sợ rỉ nên em để mở bò zin chứ vệ sinh xong nó đẹp lại khó bán kakakkkk. Bác nào lấy số lượng inbox giá tốt nhé
> 
> 
> 
> 5 em spidle Fischer xấu xấu 24000rpm xài er20 3tr5/1. Lấy hết giá tốt. Còn đầy đủ quạt tản nhiệt nha,tại em chưa lắp vô


Alpha đã ra đi,ray vẫn còn nhiều nha, bác nào lấy số lượng giá cực yêu

----------


## MINHAT

6 con alpha 98 2 con p24 & 4 con p10 giá 600k/1



Máy cắt plaxma hàng singapo 100a xài điện 3 pha 380 dòng igbt 
Có pilot . Giá 14tr



Máy làm lạnh nước hoặc dầu đều ok ,xài điện 110 nhỏ gọn , nhiệt độ đến âm 30 độ. Giá 1tr8



Plc keyen như hình đã test ok. Giá 500/1 lấy 2 cái 900k

----------


## ktshung

có cặp ray 20 nào dài 500 ko bác chủ

----------


## MINHAT

> có cặp ray 20 nào dài 500 ko bác chủ


Có ray hsr25 thôi bác

----------


## ktshung

hsr 25 có cặp nào dài 1,8m ko, cây dài 500 bác bán bn ạ

----------


## MINHAT

[QUOTE=ktshung;144774]hsr 25 có cặp nào dài 1,8m ko, cây dài 500 bác bán bn 

Có cặp nsk 20 dài 1m9 được ko bác

----------


## tranminhlong

cái vụ máy cưa vòng Asada mua mấy tháng nay vẫn vất xó bác chủ giải quyết thế nào đây???

----------


## MINHAT

> cái vụ máy cưa vòng Asada mua mấy tháng nay vẫn vất xó bác chủ giải quyết thế nào đây???


Bữa mình nói bạn rồi mà,quấn lại hộ mình,bao nhiêu tiền mình gửi lại

----------


## BLCNC

[QUOTE=MINHAT;144776]


> hsr 25 có cặp nào dài 1,8m ko, cây dài 500 bác bán bn 
> 
> Có cặp nsk 20 dài 1m9 được ko bác
> 
> Đính kèm 59003


Cặp 1,9m cân nên bao nhiêu kg? = ? k vậy?

----------


## MINHAT

[QUOTE=BLCNC;144979]


> Cặp 1,9m cân nên bao nhiêu kg? = ? k vậy?


Cặp đó mình bán rồi bạn ơi

----------


## MINHAT

Mớ biến tần schneider 180w 0.5-500 hz hàng đẹp 400k/1



Schneider 4kw điện 380 0.5-500 hz có hơn chục cái, bác nào lấy số lượng alo em để có giá tốt nhất
Giá Đã bán



Cặp ray nsk loại 4 rãnh bi tải nặng hàng đẹp tổng dài 820 giá 1tr6

----------


## ali35

Biến tần 180w chạy 1 fa có tải được ko vậy bác

----------


## MINHAT

> Biến tần 180w chạy 1 fa có tải được ko vậy bác


Của nó là input 1 pha 220 output 3 pha 220 nha bác

----------


## dobinh1961

Mớ biến tần schneider 180w 0.5-500 hz hàng đẹp 400k/1

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...#ixzz5K9vKglhk
loại này điện vào ra sao nhỉ

----------


## MINHAT

> Mớ biến tần schneider 180w 0.5-500 hz hàng đẹp 400k/1
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...#ixzz5K9vKglhk
> loại này điện vào ra sao nhỉ


1 pha 220v nha bác

----------


## CNC abc

> Mớ biến tần schneider 180w 0.5-500 hz hàng đẹp 400k/1


Em đăng ký 1 cái này, chiều mai hoặc sáng mốt em chuyển tiền
Tks bác.

----------


## CNC abc

> Em đăng ký 1 cái này, chiều mai hoặc sáng mốt em chuyển tiền
> Tks bác.


Bác chủ xác nhận dùm em đơn hàng để em chuyển tiền ạ
Tks bác.

----------


## Duccdt06

cục này còn không bác, còn e mua

----------


## Hoang Nhat

Chào bạn, mình có đặt mua của bạn 2 con biến tần schneider ngày 1/7/2018 với giá 1 triệu,trong đó bạn bao ship chậm cho mình. Nhưng cho đến nay 16/7 rồi mình vẫn chưa nhận được hàng, mình có nhắn tin qua zalo cho bạn nhưng chưa nhận được phản hồi từ bạn. Vậy bạn kiểm tra giúp mình nhé ,cám ơn bạn

----------


## Hoang Nhat

Chào bạn mình có lấy của bạn 2 con biến tần schneider với giá 1 triệu bao ship chậ, từ ngày 1/7 nhưng nay 16/7 mình vẫn chưa nhận được hàng. Mình có nhắn tin qua zalo cho bạn nhưng vẫn chưa nhận được phản hồi,vậy bạn kiểm tra giúp mình nhé cám ơn bạn.

----------


## hbt165

Cái máy bơm của e sao rồi bác, gần 20 ngày rồi. gọi điện hoài không nghe máy cũng không thông tin cho e là đã gửi hàng cho e chưa. Liên lạc trên mọi phương tiện mà không thấy bác trả lời trả vốn gì vậy

----------


## gicungthich

Theo nguồn tin thu thập được thì bác ấy đang ốm.

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

Cáo lỗi cùng các bác, mấy hôm em bệnh quá nên có phần chậm trễ mong các bác thông cảm. Hàng đã đóng và gửi đi hết rồi ạ

Nay em cập nhật thêm khung máy cắt plaxma hành trình 1.3x2.5m xài ray trượt tròn thanh răng chéo , step 2 size 86 bộ điều khiển trung quốc . Nguồn plaxma 60a igbt . Giá em xin phép ko để vì có nhiều bác mua về bán lại. Nếu thực sự quan tâm vui lòng alo sdt ở chữ ký nhé.
Lưu ý nguồn plaxma em đã dọn cắt ngon lành, phần cơ khí và điện các bác tự xử nha

----------


## MINHAT

Combo hàng khủng ray con lăn áp má đế nhôm dầy 35 vít me 25 bước 10 ht 800 và 1000 . Giá vốn 60k/kg
Cái ngắn 80kg cái dài 100kg

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## vhgreen

> Cáo lỗi cùng các bác, mấy hôm em bệnh quá nên có phần chậm trễ mong các bác thông cảm. Hàng đã đóng và gửi đi hết rồi ạ
> 
> Nay em cập nhật thêm khung máy cắt plaxma hành trình 1.3x2.5m xài ray trượt tròn thanh răng chéo , step 2 size 86 bộ điều khiển trung quốc . Nguồn plaxma 60a igbt . Giá em xin phép ko để vì có nhiều bác mua về bán lại. Nếu thực sự quan tâm vui lòng alo sdt ở chữ ký nhé.
> Lưu ý nguồn plaxma em đã dọn cắt ngon lành, phần cơ khí và điện các bác tự xử nha


con điện thoại của em bị hư nên chưa gọi điện cho bác được. 
bác inbox thông số và tình trạng hiện tại của em nó cho em được không ạ

----------

MINHAT

----------


## MINHAT

> con điện thoại của em bị hư nên chưa gọi điện cho bác được. 
> bác inbox thông số và tình trạng hiện tại của em nó cho em được không ạ


Tình trạng là cái nguồn và đầu cắt em đã bán chỉ còn lại khung máy như hình step + driver tủ điện đầy đủ ray và thanh răng còn đẹp . Giá tàu nhanh 38tr

Em cập nhật thêm là combo ht800 đã ra đi, chỉ còn lại bộ ht 1m vừa với khung máy của em nên tạm thời chưa bán ạ

----------


## MINHAT

> Tình trạng là cái nguồn và đầu cắt em đã bán chỉ còn lại khung máy như hình step + driver tủ điện đầy đủ ray và thanh răng còn đẹp . Giá tàu nhanh 30tr đã bán 
> 
> Em cập nhật thêm là combo ht800 đã ra đi, chỉ còn lại bộ ht 1m vừa với khung máy của em nên tạm thời chưa bán ạ


Bán nhanh trong tuần thôi nha 30tr

----------


## MINHAT

Up lên cho đỡ mốc
Khung máy cắt dây phù hợp làm máy H fame ht tầm 300x400 nặng cỡ 700 kg ,con này ăn kim loại thì không phải lo nghĩ nha giá 15tr



3 bộ step 5phase của sanyo denky,2 bộ có thắng 1 bộ nhỏ hơn ko có thắng. Giá 1tr cho tất cả 



Đồng hồ so mitutoyo điện tử cổ vẫn hoạt động ngon lành. Giá 350k

----------


## Fusionvie

Gạch 3 bộ step 5phase nhé bác chủ

----------


## KhangAnhCNC

> Up lên cho đỡ mốc
> Khung máy cắt dây phù hợp làm máy H fame ht tầm 300x400 nặng cỡ 700 kg ,con này ăn kim loại thì không phải lo nghĩ nha giá 15tr
> 
> Đính kèm 64419Đính kèm 64420
> 
> 3 bộ step 5phase của sanyo denky,2 bộ có thắng 1 bộ nhỏ hơn ko có thắng. Giá 1tr cho tất cả 
> 
> Đính kèm 64421Đính kèm 64422
> 
> ...


coi cái hình máy muốn quẹt cỗ theo lun

----------


## namhasg

> Để em 3 con này nhé


Bác có Driver cho mấy con này không ?

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác có Driver cho mấy con này không ?


Ko rồi bạn ơi 

Có con máy plaxma ht 1.3x2.5 nguồn 60a máy đang hoạt động bình thường. Em nợ hình nhé

----------


## thuyetnq

cái nầy còn ko bác:biến tần schneider 180w 0.5-500 hz hàng đẹp 400k/1

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...#ixzz5TPUvXmde

----------


## MINHAT

> cái nầy còn ko bác:biến tần schneider 180w 0.5-500 hz hàng đẹp 400k/1
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/90...#ixzz5TPUvXmde


Còn nha bác

----------


## MINHAT

Em máy plaxma bữa bác nào hỏi em quên rồi ,nay rảnh up cái hình, máy đang hoạt động nha

----------


## MINHAT

4 cái 400k
Đăng lên để mọi người biết em vẫn còn bán hàng nha

----------

VanToan234

----------


## vhgreen

hôm giờ tưởng dd bị ngỏm rồi chứ.
nay diễn đàn vắng quá

----------

